# Xiaomi Ultra Short throw laser projector - ~$1,500 USD???



## thunderbird1100

http://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_unve...r_up_to_150_image_runs_android-news-25873.php

Unfortunately looks to be China only, I would love to see how this things actually performs. 150" image (1080p)


----------



## JRock3x8

doesn't this feel like a unicorn? This can't be a real thing...


----------



## Mikl1984

Inexpensive DLP4710 and 5-segment wheel with unknown speed
https://www.mi.com/laser-projection/
Let's wait tests


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

If this is real this could be something, a 1080p HDR projector with 3k:1 native on/off and 5k lumens + wcg + lasers for 1500k?

I'd kill to see a review on this.

If it accepts HDR10 and rec 2020 input it likely uses HDMI 2.0a input chips meaning there's a good chance it could have 1080p 120hz as well. In 1:1. To heck with 4K, seriously.

According to the specs page, it does have HDMI 2.0 inputs and 3D too. It also accepts native 4K input and downscales internally, interesting...(that could be necessary to preserve HDR for some UHD Bluray players or streamers). I believe Netflix won't give you HDR unless you have 4K too, even though there's no reason it should. 4K at 1080p results in 4:4:4 video, that should be pretty decent too (chroma res is 1080p for 2160p content)


----------



## brendabryg

RLBURNSIDE said:


> If this is real this could be something, a 1080p HDR projector with 3k:1 native on/off and 5k lumens + wcg + lasers for 1500k?
> 
> I'd kill to see a review on this.
> 
> If it accepts HDR10 and rec 2020 input it likely uses HDMI 2.0a input chips meaning there's a good chance it could have 1080p 120hz as well. In 1:1. To heck with 4K, seriously.
> 
> According to the specs page, it does have HDMI 2.0 inputs and 3D too. It also accepts native 4K input and downscales internally, interesting...(that could be necessary to preserve HDR for some UHD Bluray players or streamers). I believe Netflix won't give you HDR unless you have 4K too, even though there's no reason it should. 4K at 1080p results in 4:4:4 video, that should be pretty decent too (chroma res is 1080p for 2160p content)


I've seen a few places mention you can get 720p hdr or 1080p hdr from netflix if you are on the 4 screen plan with compatible display (guessing this just means any hdcp 2.2 display with hdr, resolution agnostic)


----------



## brendabryg

brendabryg said:


> I've seen a few places mention you can get 720p hdr or 1080p hdr from netflix if you are on the 4 screen plan with compatible display (guessing this just means any hdcp 2.2 display with hdr, resolution agnostic)


here's a couple links talking about Netflix HDR for 720p or 1080p
https://help.netflix.com/en/node/42384
http://www.techradar.com/news/sony-is-bringing-hdr-to-its-1080p-tvs-but-only-ps4-owners-will-benefit


----------



## rocklee

thunderbird1100 said:


> http://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_unve...r_up_to_150_image_runs_android-news-25873.php
> 
> Unfortunately looks to be China only, I would love to see how this things actually performs. 150" image (1080p)


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Products like this can fill the gap in the market for people who understand that contrast, lumens, and HDR matter more than 4K.

I looked up the specs of the chip, it's 0.47 and true 1080p (not e-shifted faux-1080p like some other pico DLP versions which would be awful for 1:1), but the chipset to control it has a 150Mhz max input pixel clock, which means 1080p60 max, as usual:

http://www.ti.com/product/DLPC3439?keyMatch=DLPC3439&tisearch=Search-EN-Everything

To get 120hz inputted to the DMD's controller, it can't be more than 720p, regardless of surrounding electronics or the manufacturer's intent. So that means my dream of owning a single chip 1080p 120hz-capable projector can only be done with the 300Mhz UHD DLP chips.

Still, it's interesting that the contrast is this good (if the number is true), it's a smaller chip compared to the older DC3 / 4s at 0.47 vs 0.66 inch, but it does have 17 degree mirrors so that's likely why. 

I thought these new smaller mirrors were the cause of the UHD DLPs having worse contrast than the 1080p units, despite the fact that they're also 17 degree. But apparently not. 

I think these are the same mirrors which begs the question: why aren't we seeing any 4K DLPs with 3000:1 native? We should be able to, if this marketing is actually accurate. It's definitely way more in the realm of possibility than the ridiculous dynamic contrast numbers people always try to shuck and jive us with.


----------



## nemul

Their phones are pretty good. I ordered a Redmi Note 4X from China a month ago, sadly it got "lost" as soon as it arrived at my local customs office.

This one is out of my budget, but if it's this good, I might be able to stretch it. Without official support though, it's pretty risky.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Another thing that's interesting for the UHD DLPs:

http://www.ti.com/product/DLPC4422/datasheet/abstract#DLPS0249177

It seems 3D is literally already implemented in the controllers. That makes me angry that companies like Optoma didn't expose it, it's like a slap in the face. TI did all the hard work and all they had to do is re-use some of their 3D input processing chips from 1080p projectors and bam, done.

Another really weird thing in the specs for the 1080p model. It seems like gamma 2.2 is hard-wired into the duty cycling. Meaning if you feed it an HDR10 input signal, PQ encoded values get converted to SDR10 in gamma 2.2 and shown as is. That is really sucky, since it would be far, far better to natively encode the HDR10 into a LUT and then the duty cycling would match it perfectly. I think the main claim to fame for this projector will be the light source, good contrast, cheap price, and high lumens. The HDR performance should be decent due to the contrast but it might have more banding than the UHD versions. SDR10 using a gamma of 2.2 is nowhere near as good as HDR10 (PQ). I'm also surprised that the gamma value itself is hardwired, that makes no sense to me. Even on my w1070 I can change my gamma value, so does that mean it's just approximating 2.2 duty cycle values via a lookup table? That sucks. That means my idea of feeing my w1070 DLP with SDR10 encoded in gamma 2.8 might not even give any less banding.

Reviews will have to be read for these projectors.

The reds do look very good / saturated in those videos though. I can't wait to own a WCG laser projector someday


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Wait a minute, I'm confused again. If the TI chips for 4K only allow 300Mhz pixel clocks, how does that work allow 8 million pixels per frame x 60 frames per second? That would require 480mhz, no? And even 1080p120 would require 250 Mhz. 

But, that's seen from the input of the DMD controller. Meaning 2.7K at 120hz is completely out of the question for a single controller to handle. Meaning they must be using two of them...and, it looks like they are! 

See page 7:

http://www.ti.com/lit/wp/dlpc105/dlpc105.pdf

It makes me really sad though, the idea that we likely won't get any true 120hz at 1080p native after all these years waiting. Then again, the Dell laser model does supposedly support 120hz input (at 1080p, upscaled to 2.7K most likely), so that's ok-ish.


----------



## aerodynamics

If the speakers are halfway decent and the audio in is assignable, this could double as a center channel. Hopefully the input lag is good.


----------



## Mikl1984

It should be similar to http://www.appotronics.com/en/engineering_projector/24.html


----------



## rocklee

More details about this projector (pretty much the same info from most early reports):


















































































- ALPD laser display technology
- weight about 8Kg
- size is 410mm × 291mm × 88mm
- Texas Instruments (TI) 0.47-inch DMD chip (same as XGIMI H1)
- Lens made by Ricoh, Japan
- Bluetooth remote with voice control (similar remote to the XGIMI H1)
- 3 HDMI, 1 USB3.0, 1 USB2.0, audio output, video input, optical audio output and network cable
- Amlogic T968 processor, 64-bit Cortex A53 CPU, Mali-T830 MP2 GPU, 2GB memory + 16GB flash memory
- supports HDR technology
- built-in high-power dual full-frequency + high-frequency high-fidelity speakers
- Equipped with a voice-guided tube design, support DOLBY, DTS dual decoding
- 44.3db noise level (close up)
- 224.7W power usage (much higher than H1 but still a lot less than most large TVs)

I can't find details about the speakers, it may be similar in spec to most soundbars.


----------



## aerodynamics

Those conference room photos are encouraging. Not the way I would set it up nor would that image be acceptable to me but all things considered, the contrast seems to be holding up well in that environment. In the hands on demo it looks like they used some kind of ALR screen and it looks good considering the amount of light on the tradeshow floor. Xiaomi makes decent stuff so I'm confident this won't be white van junk. The going rate for a bulb based 1080p UST is $1300 so if this is really $1500 that's a steal.


----------



## JRock3x8

aerodynamics said:


> If the speakers are halfway decent and the audio in is assignable, this could double as a center channel. Hopefully the input lag is good.


yikes not sure about that...


----------



## Verge2

This is the same chip in hundreds of budget projectors, it's contrast is very poor. 

Tack on a ust lens, don't expect it to be good.


----------



## Thain

Looks like what I've been waiting for! Does anyone know how I would go about buying one?

Looks like it's release date is July 4th!


----------



## aerodynamics

JRock3x8 said:


> yikes not sure about that...


The teardown pics show dual tweeters + 2 full range drivers. Don't think I've ever seen that. Most projectors use a cheap single or dual driver. Also Xiaomi's earphones are excellent so I'm hoping some of their experience in the audio realm trickles down to this. 

I bring this up only because UST projectors pose an obstacle with speaker placement in a surround setup since the projector goes where the center channel normally would be.


----------



## Verge2

aerodynamics said:


> The teardown pics show dual tweeters + 2 full range drivers. Don't think I've ever seen that. Most projectors use a cheap single or dual driver. Also Xiaomi's earphones are excellent so I'm hoping some of their experience in the audio realm trickles down to this.
> 
> I bring this up only because UST projectors pose an obstacle with speaker placement in a surround setup since the projector goes where the center channel normally would be.


The question you are asking is more of a "is it acceptable for you" type of thing. Some people are very particular about their audio. If you think it sounds fine, go for it.


----------



## JRock3x8

man what a month for projector news...

Optoma, Epson, this...

where ya at BenQ? it's your turn...


----------



## rocklee

aerodynamics said:


> The teardown pics show dual tweeters + 2 full range drivers. Don't think I've ever seen that. Most projectors use a cheap single or dual driver. Also Xiaomi's earphones are excellent so I'm hoping some of their experience in the audio realm trickles down to this.
> 
> I bring this up only because UST projectors pose an obstacle with speaker placement in a surround setup since the projector goes where the center channel normally would be.


Firstly, discount the naysayers 

The 0.47" TI DMD chipset had mixed results on the LG models (but still got great reviews), however XGIMI did a great job with it on the H1. I can only imagine that with laser driving the Xiaomi there should be some further improvements:

- The color reproduction is more accurate due to a higher proportion of red as well as a greater color gamut
- The brightness and contrast are improved
- The light source life is improved

I second Xiaomi on making some great products recently including TVs, phones, earphones, soundbars etc. I just ordered their Piston II earphones, apparently they're excellent at prices no one would believe.

For sound comparison, the 45mm Hardon/Kardon speaker drivers in my H1 are only 15w total but they're plentifully loud for bluetooth speakers. The Xiaomi has better audio specs with 2 tweeters and 2 woofers. I can't read Chinese but I saw the word "Bose" floating around somewhere.


----------



## Mikl1984

There are some specs on site https://www.mi.com/laser-projection/specs/

7 kg
250W
5000 lm is light source brightness


----------



## imhotep6

So who’s buying one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squall009

Made an account just to comment on this projector. I have been waiting to retire my w1070 for quite some time. Told myself I was going to jump on the laser bandwagon first chance it came into my price range because I hate the thought of buying new bulbs (My first w1070 exploded after one of the blower fans stopped working and the bulb over heated). It looks like this is it, not to mention it's an ultra short throw that's super freaking bright. I game so I hope the input lag is reasonable but even if it's not this sucker is a winner in my book. I was really close to just saying "F it" and blowing some savings for the Optoma UHZ65 but in all honesty that's probably more than I would need. I do watch a ton of movies but I'm sure I won't notice much of a contrast loss from my w1070. I was hoping for 4k but once again at this price range I could buy another one from xiaomi if they release a model that is at some point. Like one of the guys said, this thing seems like a unicorn and I really hope it checks out. I don't speak a word of mandarin but you can bet your ass I'm ordering one of these for fun just to check out on the 4th of July. Hell, if it ends up sucking I'll just have a bigger tv in my man cave. I have extremely high hopes for this one.


----------



## rocklee

Some additional info (google translated from Chinese):

- The maximum can be projected to 300 inches, but 150 inches and below is the best display
- APLD 3. 0 laser light source technology, with RGRGB frequency
- Three 12V fans
- To a movie length, for example, 3 hours of running time, only consumption of 0.573 kWh, slightly higher than the average LCD TV, but still in an acceptable range
- After 20 minutes to test the value of the maximum temperature up to 56. 2 ℃
- Audio use 2 full-range speakers and 2 high-frequency speakers, a total of 30W 
- Support Dolby 7.1 surround sound decoding and output

Was very interested in the speakers. I don't know what most soundbars are rated at in terms of power output but 30W seems like a reasonable amount, and is the highest to date for projectors. I think it's going to sound very good.

My concern is how power hungry this thing is for laser technology, despite 3 fans to channel airflow it still gets very hot.

Someone has put up some numbers:










If someone can translate Chinese that would be great.

source: https://kknews.cc/digital/lpbv5xz.html

There is another laser projector that is worth looking at, the JMGO 4K UST projector, though at 4K it is also 3 times more expensive:


----------



## rocklee

Input lag results:










88ms.


----------



## aerodynamics

rocklee said:


> Input lag results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 88ms.


Wow that's pretty bad. Pretty much eliminates it from consideration for me. For a non-gamer it would still be a good choice but 88ms, man that's unfortunate.


----------



## rocklee

aerodynamics said:


> Wow that's pretty bad. Pretty much eliminates it from consideration for me. For a non-gamer it would still be a good choice but 88ms, man that's unfortunate.


If it's standard mode then that's really not bad.

170ms is bad lol


----------



## squall009

rocklee said:


> Some additional info (google translated from Chinese):
> 
> There is another laser projector that is worth looking at, the JMGO 4K UST projector, though at 4K it is also 3 times more expensive:


If you're talking about the jmGO S1 Pro then the native resolution still stands at 1080p and it's about a 1000 lumens short of the Xiaomi model. Unless you were referring to a newer model I haven't seen yet. And while 88ms of lag isn't the best It's not the worst and I don't play competitively so it's no skin off my back. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## qoopy

Mikl1984 said:


> It should be similar to ...appotronics.com/en/engineering_projector/24.html


The Xiaomi Laser is manufactured by Apportronic and Xiaomi JV.

The 0.23 TR is perfect. Hoep it supports 1080/24p.


----------



## qoopy

Noise could be an issue.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

rocklee said:


> Input lag results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 88ms.


...annnnnd I'm out.

(I might consider trying to find their lasers online and try to retrofit it into my w1070 in a new body. I mean, really, all you need to do it use a couple mirrors to angle the light into the hole, and BAM! light up that hole!! hahaha j/k. Watching too much Family Guy)


----------



## rocklee

squall009 said:


> If you're talking about the jmGO S1 Pro then the native resolution still stands at 1080p and it's about a 1000 lumens short of the Xiaomi model. Unless you were referring to a newer model I haven't seen yet.


You are correct, the S1 Pro is not 4K. I don't follow jmGO so I assumed that the S1 Pro was 4K (from their asking price $3755 which was also around the same time that XGIMI had a prototype 4K laser projector hovering around) and the X1 was the 1080p version. Either way, the Xiaomi looks to be a far better bargain than the jmGO S1 Pro. If I didn't buy the H1 I would have definitely given the Xiaomi a serious look. If it performs to spec then it would certainly be my choice over the rest of the UST projectors at around the same price. I really like the ease and usability of UST projectors that doesn't have to rely on positioning and mounts.



> And while 88ms of lag isn't the best It's not the worst and I don't play competitively so it's no skin off my back. Can't wait to hear more.


I agree. People who complain about input lag shouldn't even be using projectors for gaming, that needs to be clear. Secondly, they would rate any projector with over 100ms as TERRIBLE, which is a pretty ignorant thing to say because that would include the LG models that I mentioned, the 104ms Sony HW45ES, some high-end JVCs such as the 140ms RS500/RS600, and the 154ms Optoma UHD65 that everybody seem to have a hard on without even seeing one lol


----------



## zombie10k

rocklee said:


> I agree. People who complain about input lag shouldn't even be using projectors for gaming, that needs to be clear. Secondly, they would rate any projector with over 100ms as TERRIBLE, which is a pretty ignorant thing to say because that would include the LG models that I mentioned, the 104ms Sony HW45ES, some high-end JVCs such as the 140ms RS500/RS600, and the 154ms Optoma UHD65 that everybody seem to have a hard on without even seeing one lol



That is wrong information on the HW45ES, it's been measured by multiple sources at 22ms with the Leo Bodnar lag test device. 

current JVC's including entry RS420 is ~ 35ms.

Epson 5040 ~ 28ms

Optoma UHD60 - ~33ms

Planar / Runco .95 DLP - ~18ms


----------



## rocklee

zombie10k said:


> That is wrong information on the HW45ES, it's been measured by multiple sources at 22ms with the Leo Bodnar lag test device.


This is not wrong information:

"In our tests, with *input lag reduction enabled* on the Sony, input lag fell from 106 ms to 22 ms - Wirecutter"

We don't know if the Xiaomi was tested with an equivalent input lag reduction functionality, most likely it was tested in its standard form just like this 106ms Sony.


----------



## TheronB

Why would I choose to play in the mode with high lag?

No need for FUD.


----------



## zombie10k

TheronB said:


> Why would I choose to play in the mode with high lag?
> 
> No need for FUD.


yep giving 1/2 the info is still bad information.

gaming can be a blast on a projector with low lag time.


----------



## rocklee

TheronB said:


> Why would I choose to play in the mode with high lag?


Because according to the manual,

"MotionFlow cannot be used with Input Lag Reduction"



zombie10k said:


> yep giving 1/2 the info is still bad information.


Please stop and face the facts. 106ms is what is it on the Sony with motionflow on, if that is what is acceptable to them then it should be acceptable to everybody else, as with all the other 100ms++ projectors that I've mentioned. 



zombie10k said:


> gaming can be a blast on a projector with low lag time.


Gaming can be a blast on anything, but if you think projectors can be a substitute for gaming monitors then you are clearly not a gamer. The difference between sub 10ms and 20ms is that I can already see the enemy walking through the door before you do. It doesn't matter if it's 20ms or 50ms, you're not going to be seeing anything before I do. Add in the additional "human" lag time which on average is a TERRIBLE 200ms, this would make your situation even worst. In effect and as expected, your argument is futile and meaningless.


----------



## zombie10k

rocklee said:


> Because according to the manual,
> 
> "MotionFlow cannot be used with Input Lag Reduction"
> 
> Please stop and face the facts. 106ms is what is it on the Sony with motionflow on, if that is what is acceptable to them then it should be acceptable to everybody else, as with all the other 100ms++ projectors that I've mentioned.
> 
> Gaming can be a blast on anything, but if you think projectors can be a substitute for gaming monitors then you are clearly not a gamer. The difference between sub 10ms and 20ms is that I can already see the enemy walking through the door before you do. It doesn't matter if it's 20ms or 50ms, you're not going to be seeing anything before I do.




keep talking in circles and dodging the facts - *why would anyone play a video game with motionflow on? *

*Sony HW45 is ~22ms for those interested in gaming.

*I've been gaming since the 1980's and haven't stopped since. We don't need rhetoric that this projector company has average lag time therefore gaming is junk on all projectors. This is your opinion, not a fact. 

there are tons of gamers on this forum using projectors and large manufacturers like Sony/JVC/Epson are intentionally putting in low lag modes to appeal to this target audience.


----------



## aerodynamics

It's been listed on the ******** site for $2214 USD but not yet available for ordering:

http://www.********.com/projector-accessories/pp_660919.html

edit: I guess it's forbidden to link here but the site is gear best .


----------



## Mikl1984

As I wrote before 5000 lumens is light source brightness
According zol the maximum brightness of up to 1300 ~ 1550 lumens
http://projector.zol.com.cn/645/6452710.html


----------



## rocklee

Mikl1984 said:


> As I wrote before 5000 lumens is light source brightness
> According zol the maximum brightness of up to 1300 ~ 1550 lumens
> http://projector.zol.com.cn/645/6452710.html


Milk1984, can you quote projector brightness for the LG PF1000U and the HF80JA?


----------



## squall009

Official website is up on the chinese mi site. I had to get google to translate it for me but not really any new info.

That's definitely disappointing to hear that that was the quoted lumen at the source and not the screen. I plan on pairing it with an aeon clr screen for ust though. Sadly the gain on the screen is 0.6 so even with getting most of the lumen back at the seating position it's definitely going to be dark... They must have it significantly filtered for color reproduction to drop that much horse power so it better have some damn good color at least.


----------



## Mikl1984

First portion (1000 pcs) was sold in 1:53 
https://www.gizmochina.com/2017/07/...or-sales-10million-yuan-in-less-than-2-hours/


----------



## squall009

That seems like an awfully low first shipment (1000 pcs). Maybe I'm thinking projection is more popular than it is. Since they sold out so fast I think that would help our chances of getting one released in other territories. I'm holding my breath for a review on one of these.


----------



## wheelee

unboxing & more info about the pj

http://en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=679233&highlight=laser


----------



## qoopy

Mikl1984 said:


> First portion (1000 pcs) was sold in 1:53
> https://www.gizmochina.com/2017/07/...or-sales-10million-yuan-in-less-than-2-hours/


Typical xm sales tactics: hunger marketing.


----------



## qoopy

wheelee said:


> unboxing & more info about the pj
> 
> http://en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=679233&highlight=laser


Somewhat noisy, it would seem:

"Noise data in closed condition 44.3db.
2 meters outside the noise data is 40.1db."


----------



## rocklee

squall009 said:


> That seems like an awfully low first shipment (1000 pcs). Maybe I'm thinking projection is more popular than it is. Since they sold out so fast I think that would help our chances of getting one released in other territories. I'm holding my breath for a review on one of these.


That was $1 million in just 2 hours, and $825 is the average monthly salary in China.

What's impressive about this projector is the range, it only needs to be 24cm from the wall to achieve 100" and 50cm to get about 150":


----------



## aerodynamics

Another review:

http://www.xiaomitoday.com/xiaomi-mi-laser-projector-review-9999-yuan-1470-150-lcd-tv-experience/


----------



## TheronB

Can MadVR use SLI?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

TheronB said:


> Can MadVR use SLI?


No, I don't think so. MadVR is just pixel shaders AFAIK. 

Until DX12 you can't easily split up intraframe work between GPUs explicitly, but DX12 opens up split-frame rendering (SFR) as opposed to alternate-frame rendering (AFR). There are other, older modes but exploiting them usually requires some kind of SLI profile.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Aside from the poor input lag which makes this incompatible for gaming, I wonder if the native contrast is anywhere near 3000:1 which would be a coup for a .047 inch 1080p DLP with the new 17 degree mirrors and 5.4 micron mirror size. Typically those have really poor contrast, not better than DC3 models of yesteryear.

For me the most exciting thing is the high lumen laser light source. I wonder if I could purchase it separately and stuff my w1070 into a new case with this as the light source instead of my lamp. 

The noise is what scares me the most, for cooling obviously, so maybe a larger case and/or liquid cooling on the laser diode bank's radiator could do the trick. I could see a liquid cooler compatible HTPC case fitting the bill.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

They're probably not selling it in EU or NA right now because of laser regulations, would be my guess.


----------



## donaldk

It looks a bit like the Vivitek shown at Infocomm, Ricoh Lens, hmm that phrase reminds me of a 1080P lamp based UST projector from BenQ. I had seen the year before branded as Ricoh, marketed by Ricoh. Also Delta sourced, so this could be a Delta.

So it is Appotronic supplying this one,just like it sourced the M1 and S1 Xiaomi.

RL, Xiaomi doesn't sell anything direct to Europe. Last year there was the XIbox 4K mediaplayer sold in the US. Xiaomi doesn't make anything, it just resells, designs some tings, but many products are ODM. It relies on Chinese resellers to sell outside China. GB was linked on one of the youtube video's where to get cheaper, and it was $1999 or €1799, instead of the listed $1500. GB a known reseller for Mi products.

Rocklee, that JMGO was available in 1080P and Blue Laser for 7500 or so. Not sure if that is a projector plus screen package, as that screen retails for 1500 alone.

Coretronics rep. expected to see retail prices around 7000 from its clients, for the 4K 0.67" XPR DLP MCL version.

Dell, has anounced the office version of that last month. No filtering on the MCL engine, I presume the MGJO will be limited to 4000 lumens instead, so filtering to P3, according to the ODM, Coretronics at ISE.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

It's so dishonest them calling this projector 5000 lumen "light source", glossing over the fact that single-ship DLPs divide lamp lumens in three, right off the bat, due to the use of a colour wheel which only lets one primary through at a given time.

By that same logic I could say the w1070 offers 6000 lumens instead of 2000.


----------



## rocklee

latest test photos of the Xiaomi:


----------



## JmGOUS

If you live in or are going to be in the Los Angeles, Central Illinois or Central Indiana and would like to see a demonstration of the JmGO S1 Pro private message us and we will make arrangements with you. (admin if this isn't allowed here you can move it or take it down - thanks)


----------



## wheelee

^^ I can't believe that's what 5000 Lumens looks like


----------



## rocklee

wheelee said:


> ^^ I can't believe that's what 5000 Lumens looks like


I think that's light source, not the on-screen results.


----------



## Troy LaMont

JmGOUS said:


> If you live in or are going to be in the Los Angeles, Central Illinois or Central Indiana and would like to see a demonstration of the JmGO S1 Pro private message us and we will make arrangements with you. (admin if this isn't allowed here you can move it or take it down - thanks)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDy9RZtCaZs&feature=youtu.be


Thanks for the invite! 

If any forum members are interested in feedback on this PJ let me know and I'll schedule a visit.


----------



## Sébastien Kondov

wheelee said:


> ^^ I can't believe that's what 5000 Lumens looks like


It's indeed the light source power. You have to divide by 3 for screen lumen so 1666  Where the Sony Laser UST as 2500 Lumen but not the same price too...


----------



## Verge2

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Products like this can fill the gap in the market for people who understand that contrast, lumens, and HDR matter more than 4K.
> 
> I looked up the specs of the chip, it's 0.47 and true 1080p (not e-shifted faux-1080p like some other pico DLP versions which would be awful for 1:1), but the chipset to control it has a 150Mhz max input pixel clock, which means 1080p60 max, as usual:
> 
> http://www.ti.com/product/DLPC3439?keyMatch=DLPC3439&tisearch=Search-EN-Everything
> 
> To get 120hz inputted to the DMD's controller, it can't be more than 720p, regardless of surrounding electronics or the manufacturer's intent. So that means my dream of owning a single chip 1080p 120hz-capable projector can only be done with the 300Mhz UHD DLP chips.
> 
> Still, it's interesting that the contrast is this good (if the number is true), it's a smaller chip compared to the older DC3 / 4s at 0.47 vs 0.66 inch, but it does have 17 degree mirrors so that's likely why.
> 
> I thought these new smaller mirrors were the cause of the UHD DLPs having worse contrast than the 1080p units, despite the fact that they're also 17 degree. But apparently not.
> 
> I think these are the same mirrors which begs the question: why aren't we seeing any 4K DLPs with 3000:1 native? We should be able to, if this marketing is actually accurate. It's definitely way more in the realm of possibility than the ridiculous dynamic contrast numbers people always try to shuck and jive us with.


Other pico's using this and their contrast is the usual dismal DLP 

Many have a plastic lens though, which will make a difference.


----------



## wheelee

Sébastien Kondov said:


> It's indeed the light source power. You have to divide by 3 for screen lumen so 1666  Where the Sony Laser UST as 2500 Lumen but not the same price too...


nice to know, thanks for the info


----------



## Jaholibop

I think I want to buy one, can anyone help?


----------



## JRock3x8

Jaholibop said:


> I think I want to buy one, can anyone help?


doesn't appear to be any way to get it in the US at present - keep your eye on dhgate - they resell a lot of different things from China - that's where I would expect to see it first.

https://www.tomsguide.com/us/xiaomi-faq,news-20083.html

"How do I get a Xiaomi device in the U.S.?
While consumers in countries such as China, Singapore, Malaysia and India can order directly from Xiaomi via the Mi.com website, U.S. residents cannot. But you can still get a Xiaomi device via retailers and importers, such as Newegg and DHGate, for a small fee. Shipping a product, such as the $20 MI Band, via www.xiaomishop.com costs $22. Even after including that cost, though, Xiaomi products are still a steal."

I would love to hear someone in the US get their hands on it though. 

http://www.********.com/projector-accessories/pp_660919.html - offering to email you when they get one, good luck with that...

I think this thing is awesome but I would have to run a 40' HDMI cable to use it. Not sure that's going to work (without paying a crap ton more for devices to boost the signal along the chain).


----------



## rocklee

JRock3x8 said:


> doesn't appear to be any way to get it in the US at present - keep your eye on dhgate - they resell a lot of different things from China - that's where I would expect to see it first.
> 
> https://www.tomsguide.com/us/xiaomi-faq,news-20083.html
> 
> "How do I get a Xiaomi device in the U.S.?
> While consumers in countries such as China, Singapore, Malaysia and India can order directly from Xiaomi via the Mi.com website, U.S. residents cannot. But you can still get a Xiaomi device via retailers and importers, such as Newegg and DHGate, for a small fee. Shipping a product, such as the $20 MI Band, via www.xiaomishop.com costs $22. Even after including that cost, though, Xiaomi products are still a steal."
> 
> I would love to hear someone in the US get their hands on it though.
> 
> http://www.********.com/projector-accessories/pp_660919.html - offering to email you when they get one, good luck with that...
> 
> I think this thing is awesome but I would have to run a 40' HDMI cable to use it. Not sure that's going to work (without paying a crap ton more for devices to boost the signal along the chain).


Why do you need to run such a long cable? Can't you relocate your speakers or whatever to the front of the room?


----------



## JRock3x8

rocklee said:


> Why do you need to run such a long cable? Can't you relocate your speakers or whatever to the front of the room?


nope. Everything (speakers cables etc) has been run through walls so that the PJ is on the ceiling 13 to 15' from the screen (which was dumb in hindsight - should have allowed for placement further back) and the AVR is in the closet in the back of the room.

In order for me to run an ultra short throw PJ I would have to run an HDMI from the front of the room all the way to the back of the room (again using the in wall tube) or re-route 4 speakers worth of wire from the back to the front. Either way it's not a great solve.










EDIT : turns out a redmere 50' HDMI cable will totally do the trick.


----------



## JRock3x8

so two months later and I have yet to find evidence that anyone actually owns one of these things or find where/how to buy one.

Unicorn.


----------



## rocklee

JRock3x8 said:


> so two months later and I have yet to find evidence that anyone actually owns one of these things or find where/how to buy one.
> 
> Unicorn.


Yeah sorry, I usually follow these things but have been too busy (and sick recently) but I found these pictures:








































































































































The last picture is a comparison with an Epson TW3300, a 1080p projector with 1800 lumens and contrast 25000:1.

From the reviews that I've seen, overall feedback has been good. I'm not sure of where to get it though and I think it hasn't even started to sell yet in China. If you really want to get it then you will probably have to look at those early adopter 3rd party resellers in HK, Singapore, Taiwan or Malaysia. Warranty however is between you and them.

I do want to have a closer look at this projector as it's around the same price as the LG HF80JA, but a quite a bit more promising.


----------



## airscapes

zombie10k said:


> That is wrong information on the HW45ES, it's been measured by multiple sources at 22ms with the Leo Bodnar lag test device.
> 
> 
> Planar / Runco .95 DLP - ~18ms


That Runco LS5 is still in the Classified and price has been dropped under $1000... Hate seeing them sold so cheap when they are sooo much better than most things sold new.. I know, I Know.. used, no warranty..


----------



## JRock3x8

Do we know how or why the max image size is fixed at 150" - couldn't you just move the projector further back for a larger image? I get it that you start to lose brightness...


----------



## rocklee

JRock3x8 said:


> Do we know how or why the max image size is fixed at 150" - couldn't you just move the projector further back for a larger image? I get it that you start to lose brightness...


150" is pretty big for an UST. Most of the ones I saw were limited to 100" or around there. Sony's laser projector only projects up to 120".


----------



## JRock3x8

so i can or can't make a 165" image?


----------



## cbaseuser

JRock3x8 said:


> so i can or can't make a 165" image?


It will technically go as "big" as you want moving the projector further and further back...Problem is it will probably start to lose square corners, focusing abilities, brightness uniformity, etc. if pushed beyond the recommended distance.

There's only so much those interesting/warped lenses and mirrors can do


----------



## JRock3x8

cbaseuser said:


> It will technically go as "big" as you want moving the projector further and further back...Problem is it will probably start to lose square corners, focusing abilities, brightness uniformity, etc. if pushed beyond the recommended distance.
> 
> There's only so much those interesting/warped lenses and mirrors can do


So is 165 ok?


----------



## cbaseuser

JRock3x8 said:


> So is 165 ok?


Maybe, but you won't know until you try it for yourself and test it in your own room. I've never owned a UST projector...I'm just going off of stuff I've read. They are interesting beasts for sure though. I don't think there's a direct answer...it may work. It may not. You may have to wait until someone else tries it for themselves


----------



## JRock3x8

cbaseuser said:


> Maybe, but you won't know until you try it for yourself and test it in your own room. I've never owned a UST projector...I'm just going off of stuff I've read. They are interesting beasts for sure though. I don't think there's a direct answer...it may work. It may not. You may have to wait until someone else tries it for themselves


Somewhat of a moot point because these have yet to be seen in the wild.


----------



## Rar9

One more review I found. From what I see its only suitable for night time viewing. But perhaps some can summarize this. 

m.shafa.com/articles/A16gr4txTb2xexhB.html

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tential

JRock3x8 said:


> Somewhat of a moot point because these have yet to be seen in the wild.


This is listed on Gear best right now. I'm excited to hear more about it!


----------



## JRock3x8

tential said:


> This is listed on Gear best right now. I'm excited to hear more about it!


Yes but they don't have any for sale. They are merely offering to sell you one if they ever get their hands on one.


----------



## JRock3x8

someone got their hands on one.


----------



## JRock3x8

not sure how we missed this before - teardown...


----------



## maglito

JRock3x8 said:


> not sure how we missed this before - teardown...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYM75xMciO0


Notice he never powered it back up....


----------



## JRock3x8

maglito said:


> Notice he never powered it back up....


I’m just excited to see videos and photos of this thing in the wild. 

I’m rather hoping they sell enough of these that one of the US manufacturers decides they want in on this.


----------



## Fra Diavolo

But when.......


----------



## cherishjoo

I have Mi TV, its amazing. This will be good too!


----------



## squall009

Quick update. Gear Best now has these as shipping with the first expected arrival at the beginning of November. Gotta say that I don't like the exchange rate. They had it originally at $1500 and now its close to $2200. Hoping we get a few more reviews soon.


----------



## squall009

Just another 0.02. With the announcement of the Epson LS100 with a price tag of 3k which is only 800 more than the price of the Mi on Gear Best I don't think it stands much of a chance. The advertised lumens on the epson are 4000 actual color lumens and when reviewed actually reached as high as 4800. Compared to the Mi that only has about 1700 lumens reach the screen. Since more UST are advertised for tv replacement you pretty well have to pair it with the special UST ALR screens. The gain on those screens vary from 0.3 to 0.8 depending on the brand. That is a significant light loss for many projectors so the more you have to spare the better. If the price ends up coming back down to 1500 for Mi I would consider it more viable being half the price of the Epson but as it stands now the import fees are killing it IMO.


----------



## tearfalls

It is a complete waste of money. Don't buy this.


----------



## Badelhas

squall009 said:


> Just another 0.02. With the announcement of the Epson LS100 with a price tag of 3k which is only 800 more than the price of the Mi on Gear Best I don't think it stands much of a chance. The advertised lumens on the epson are 4000 actual color lumens and when reviewed actually reached as high as 4800. Compared to the Mi that only has about 1700 lumens reach the screen. Since more UST are advertised for tv replacement you pretty well have to pair it with the special UST ALR screens. The gain on those screens vary from 0.3 to 0.8 depending on the brand. That is a significant light loss for many projectors so the more you have to spare the better. If the price ends up coming back down to 1500 for Mi I would consider it more viable being half the price of the Epson but as it stands now the import fees are killing it IMO.


How do you know that from the 5000 advertised Lumens only 1700 reach the screen?

Cheers


----------



## squall009

Badelhas said:


> How do you know that from the 5000 advertised Lumens only 1700 reach the screen?
> 
> Cheers


As someone posted on an earlier page one of the reviews stated the actual brightness closer to 1400-1600 lumens. The 5000 lumen statement was directed at the source lamp brightness. Single chip DLPs that use a color wheel split the lumens by a factor of 3 because that's how many primary colors are in the wheel. Xaomi saying this machine has 5000 lumens is very dishonest.
I couldn't rightly say off the bat why the LS100 has so much of a higher peak brightness but I'm willing to bet that some of it is because its based off a 3lcd chip design which is uncommon for this price point. It may very well have a more powerful light source to begin with though.


----------



## Badelhas

squall009 said:


> Badelhas said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that from the 5000 advertised Lumens only 1700 reach the screen?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> As someone posted on an earlier page one of the reviews stated the actual brightness closer to 1400-1600 lumens. The 5000 lumen statement was directed at the source lamp brightness. Single chip DLPs that use a color wheel split the lumens by a factor of 3 because that's how many primary colors are in the wheel. Xaomi saying this machine has 5000 lumens is very dishonest.
> I couldn't rightly say off the bat why the LS100 has so much of a higher peak brightness but I'm willing to bet that some of it is because its based off a 3lcd chip design which is uncommon for this price point. It may very well have a more powerful light source to begin with though.
Click to expand...

 Thanks for the answer. Cheers


----------



## Troy LaMont

Interesting overview. They advertise some dates in the beginning, not sure if those are ship dates or what.


----------



## Jaholibop

Gear Best wants nearly as much as the Epson LS100. Shipping 11/11 per their site.


----------



## Lucid69

Jaholibop said:


> Gear Best wants nearly as much as the Epson LS100. Shipping 11/11 per their site.


The Xiaomi MI Laser Ultra Short Projector is "available" at Vopmart for $1,899.80. I never heard of this website before so don't know how reliable it is to buy from so just throwing it out there. I'm interested in this projector as well but would like to see more reviews and the product being offered at or lower than MSRP from a well know reseller. It also wouldn't hurt if they would offer it in a dark grey/black colored case, not a fan of all white plastic devices. I guess they tried to mimic Steve Jobs design.


----------



## Jaholibop

At least the price is more in line with what we expected. Hopefully someone does a comparison with the Epson LS100.


----------



## simpleHT

JRock3x8 said:


> So is 165 ok?


If the manufacturer is honest on their specs, you should be able to push a bit extra from the recommended size.


----------



## JRock3x8

The epson is 1080p right? The whole draw of this is 4k?

Does it do faux HDR10?


----------



## simpleHT

Troy LaMont said:


> https://From Gear Best
> 
> They advertise some dates in the beginning, not sure if those are ship dates or what.


The date is Single Day (11.11: November 11), synonymous day to our Black Friday, where pretty everything on sale with discount.


----------



## JRock3x8

Lucid69 said:


> The Xiaomi MI Laser Ultra Short Projector is "available" at Vopmart for $1,899.80. I never heard of this website before so don't know how reliable it is to buy from so just throwing it out there. I'm interested in this projector as well but would like to see more reviews and the product being offered at or lower than MSRP from a well know reseller. It also wouldn't hurt if they would offer it in a dark grey/black colored case, not a fan of all white plastic devices. I guess they tried to mimic Steve Jobs design.


yikes vopmart came back DNS for me.

edit working now


----------



## Joe Hendrix

Troy LaMont said:


> https://From Gear Best
> 
> Interesting overview. They advertise some dates in the beginning, not sure if those are ship dates or what.


What I find interesting about the video demonstration is the girl at the beginning of the demo is able to cast her shadow against a wall. She shouldn't be able to do that with this UST Projector.


----------



## Fra Diavolo

Also on AliExpress, as Mi Mijia for $2,538.28. The chinglish in the add is priceless, but....

"*Mijia brand logo belongs to Xiaomi Company!!!* *Please attention: Due to this Mijia Home Laser Projection TV 150 inchs weight is heavy and high value. the product will be tested well before ship out.After buyer received,if the device without quality problem issues.but package unseal & opened . no return & replacement is accept.*
*Read before buy it :The Mi Home Laser Projection TV 150 inchs  which version isnot Root . please beware root the Laser TV .Sometimes Root comes with CRASH. which TV host Operation System default language in Chinese. Support the 3rd-part APP change language into english or others. please contact with our customer service request the solutions. we will Glad to provide the video and installation steps".*
*
*
*https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mijia/32822045825.html?spm=2114.search0104.0.0.XzJl29*


----------



## JRock3x8

Gear Best claims to have 13 left, sold 87? just a guess based on the graphical bar they have on the page.

lot of noise on the internet about this thing being 1080p native. Where are these people getting their info?

edit gear best is listing it as 1080p native. Is that right?


edit : just found this screen which I think proves this is 1080 native : 

http://img5.pcpop.com/ArticleImages/730x547/4/4232/00423258693871473.jpg

and all of my excitement for this just went away....


----------



## simpleHT

JRock3x8 said:


> lot of noise on the internet about this thing being 1080p native. Where are these people getting their info?
> 
> edit gear best is listing it as 1080p native. Is that right?
> 
> 
> edit : just found this screen which I think proves this is 1080 native :
> 
> http://img5.pcpop.com/ArticleImages/730x547/4/4232/00423258693871473.jpg


What is your doubt regarding 1080p resolution? The product pages everywhere state that it's 1080p native, and down mix 4k. Gear Best and Geek Buying currently have it on sale for Single Day. Both sites are reputable.


----------



## JRock3x8

simpleHT said:


> JRock3x8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lot of noise on the internet about this thing being 1080p native. Where are these people getting their info?
> 
> edit gear best is listing it as 1080p native. Is that right?
> 
> 
> edit : just found this screen which I think proves this is 1080 native :
> 
> http://img5.pcpop.com/ArticleImages/730x547/4/4232/00423258693871473.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> What is your doubt regarding 1080p resolution? The product pages everywhere state that it's 1080p native, and down mix 4k. Gear Best and Geek Buying currently have it on sale for Single Day. Both sites are reputable.
Click to expand...

Somehow I got it in my head that it was a 4k native pj. 

Dummy.


----------



## Troy LaMont

JRock3x8 said:


> Somehow I got it in my head that it was a 4k native pj.
> 
> Dummy.


As an added bonus though the projector does except a 4K input!


----------



## Ker'Ur StEvil

*Parameters*

Hi

After few months some of You probably bought this projector and test it enough to answer on few question
What with this
- 5000 lumen ? does it have it or not even 1000?
- 88 ms input lag, could some one confirm it ?


----------



## Sam Ash

Hard to believe that the major projector manufacturers have not developed a bright (4,000 - 5,000 lumen) laser light source projector with an RGBRGB wheel and image processing features such as upscaling, edge-enhancement with minimal noise, a smooth DI to enhance DLP CR and sophisticated FI for those of us that detest judder. 1080p and 4K versions with HDR would be nice.


----------



## mercuryyy

No one posted 1 single hands on review for this? very odd...


----------



## mercuryyy

The lack of any major website review of this product tells me this thing blows the espon ls110 and the LG out of the waters. Half the price and probably better contrast / picture / and colors. why else wouldn't they review it, projectorcentral is basically owned by epson. 

can anyone share real measurements of contrast and lumens ?


----------



## Fra Diavolo

Reviews popping up on youtube, would have ordered one from geekbuying but they do not ship it from their EU warehouses, just China. The menu is Chinese only though some app seems able to change that partially to English. They don't take bitcoin btw.


----------



## mercuryyy

I really wish someone puts up a review with real contrast measurements brightness and color covrage. 


why else wouldn't the big projector websites review aren't posting a review of this, its been out for months, they dont want to piss off epson and optoma since this things pricepoint ****s on them all.


----------



## cbaseuser

mercuryyy said:


> I really wish someone puts up a review with real contrast measurements brightness and color covrage.
> 
> 
> why else wouldn't the big projector websites review aren't posting a review of this, its been out for months, they dont want to piss off epson and optoma since this things pricepoint ****s on them all.



omg...I think we get your point :serious:

maybe not available in the US, or it's a piece of junk. who knows.

btw, there's MANY projectors that are out there that the "big projector websites" aren't reviewing. figure out how to get one for yourself and enjoy it


----------



## mercuryyy

Nirav Parekh said:


> Gear Best = ********


I ordered mine from Geekbuying.com still hasn't shipped almost 5 days since payment confirmed. ;/

Before that i tried from GearBeast and they didnt even approve the order horrible support


----------



## rocklee

I saw this projector the other day, from what I saw the picture quality was pretty good.


----------



## janshien

******** has these for about $1800 these days. Good review here 



 with a link for the English menus.


----------



## Joe Hendrix

Looks pretty darn nice! Love the fact that it supports 3D. Were all those videos just being put against your wall, or did you also put up a screen?


----------



## mercuryyy

So i got mine today, this replaced a temp optoma GT5500+ I wish i can professionally calibrate and check for dci-p3 % and contrast but let me just say for another 750$ for the Xiaomi this things is worlds ahead of the GT5500+ MUCH brighter much more colors, motion is the best i'v seen on a mid priced projector, blacks are a lot better and image uniformity is by fare an improvement for a large screen. 

It was a pain to get it translated to english and most things are still in Chinese but its very usable after installing the english Mod. 

i really hope someone can professionally review this projector i put my money on 3000:1 native and 20,000++ dynamic at least and a very close dci-p3 converge.

I can see why big projector review sites are not touching this, this is probably better then the new 3000$ epson ls110, for half the price and a better projector.


----------



## bremorin

mercuryyy said:


> So i got mine today, this replaced a temp optoma GT5500+ I wish i can professionally calibrate and check for dci-p3 % and contrast but let me just say for another 750$ for the Xiaomi this things is worlds ahead of the GT5500+ MUCH brighter much more colors, motion is the best i'v seen on a mid priced projector, blacks are a lot better and image uniformity is by fare an improvement for a large screen.
> 
> It was a pain to get it translated to english and most things are still in Chinese but its very usable after installing the english Mod.
> 
> i really hope someone can professionally review this projector i put my money on 3000:1 native and 20,000++ dynamic at least and a very close dci-p3 converge.
> 
> I can see why big projector review sites are not touching this, this is probably better then the new 3000$ epson ls110, for half the price and a better projector.


Sounds awesome! Does it support HDCP 2.2?


----------



## londoner91

mercuryyy said:


> So i got mine today, this replaced a temp optoma GT5500+ I wish i can professionally calibrate and check for dci-p3 % and contrast but let me just say for another 750$ for the Xiaomi this things is worlds ahead of the GT5500+ MUCH brighter much more colors, motion is the best i'v seen on a mid priced projector, blacks are a lot better and image uniformity is by fare an improvement for a large screen.
> 
> It was a pain to get it translated to english and most things are still in Chinese but its very usable after installing the english Mod.
> 
> i really hope someone can professionally review this projector i put my money on 3000:1 native and 20,000++ dynamic at least and a very close dci-p3 converge.
> 
> I can see why big projector review sites are not touching this, this is probably better then the new 3000$ epson ls110, for half the price and a better projector.


Hello I'm new here, just signed up to ask some questions.

I'm very familiar with TV's and their specifications however I am very new to projectors.

I was looking at the Optoma 5500+ and it has a way higher contrast than the Xiaomi. 25000:1 compared to 3000:1. Why would you say that this looks much better? The Xiaomi is not as bright apparently, I read through this forum and they say that the actual output is around 1700 lumens compared to 3600 on the GT5500+.

Display Technology	Single 0.65” DarkChip 3 1080p DLP® Technology by Texas Instruments
Resolution	1080p 1920 x 1080
Brightness1 (Bright Mode)	3600 ANSI Lumens
Contrast	25,000:1


----------



## mercuryyy

londoner91 said:


> Hello I'm new here, just signed up to ask some questions.
> 
> I'm very familiar with TV's and their specifications however I am very new to projectors.
> 
> I was looking at the Optoma 5500+ and it has a way higher contrast than the Xiaomi. 25000:1 compared to 3000:1. Why would you say that this looks much better? The Xiaomi is not as bright apparently, I read through this forum and they say that the actual output is around 1700 lumens compared to 3600 on the GT5500+.
> 
> Display Technology	Single 0.65” DarkChip 3 1080p DLP® Technology by Texas Instruments
> Resolution	1080p 1920 x 1080
> Brightness1 (Bright Mode)	3600 ANSI Lumens
> Contrast	25,000:1



Thats dynamic contrast, the Optoma native contrast is more like 1000:1 where Xiaomi is 3000:1 

I couldn't find info on Xiaomi dynamic contrast but i'v had both projectors and im quite certain Xiaomi's dynamic contrast is much higher then the GT5500+ 

In terms of actual brightness they are close but the more rich colors of the Xiaomi gives a much brighter feeling.


----------



## rigidz

mercuryyy said:


> Thats dynamic contrast, the Optoma native contrast is more like 1000:1 where Xiaomi is 3000:1
> 
> I couldn't find info on Xiaomi dynamic contrast but i'v had both projectors and im quite certain Xiaomi's dynamic contrast is much higher then the GT5500+
> 
> In terms of actual brightness they are close but the more rich colors of the Xiaomi gives a much brighter feeling.


 @mercuryyy
Does this work with USA 110v? Can we change default launcher? 

Thank you


----------



## mercuryyy

rigidz said:


> @mercuryyy
> Does this work with USA 110v? Can we change default launcher?
> 
> Thank you


Yes it works 110v they also ship with adapter.

You can install and english mod easily to change most things to english and then install w/e andriod apps you want. i got netflix, sling and other working just fine.


----------



## rigidz

Thank you. I have ordered from ********. I'll post my findings and mods etc. once I get it. 

Let me know if you have changed default launcher to something more eye friendly by hiding all the chinese recommendations. 

or Disabling bloatware by using techsarjan dot com/2017/03/disable-system-apps-bloatware-miui-8-xiaomi-phones-without-root.html

Thanks again.


----------



## Troy LaMont

mercuryyy said:


> So i got mine today, this replaced a temp optoma GT5500+ I wish i can professionally calibrate and check for dci-p3 % and contrast but let me just say for another 750$ for the Xiaomi this things is worlds ahead of the GT5500+ MUCH brighter much more colors, motion is the best i'v seen on a mid priced projector, blacks are a lot better and image uniformity is by fare an improvement for a large screen.
> 
> It was a pain to get it translated to english and most things are still in Chinese but its very usable after installing the english Mod.
> 
> i really hope someone can professionally review this projector i put my money on 3000:1 native and 20,000++ dynamic at least and a very close dci-p3 converge.
> 
> I can see why big projector review sites are not touching this, this is probably better then the new 3000$ epson ls110, for half the price and a better projector.


Nice, thanks for the overview. I'm sure the colors are nice but I have never heard of any projector manufacturers for 1080p projectors that work in the extended or wide color gamut specifically DCI P3. If anything it might be 100% of Rec709. I also realize that it supports 4K input but I'm pretty sure it doesn't support wide color gamut and it probably remaps the 4K content to Rec709 like most other projectors do. Can't wait to hear more and see some pics though.


----------



## londoner91

mercuryyy said:


> Thats dynamic contrast, the Optoma native contrast is more like 1000:1 where Xiaomi is 3000:1
> 
> I couldn't find info on Xiaomi dynamic contrast but i'v had both projectors and im quite certain Xiaomi's dynamic contrast is much higher then the GT5500+
> 
> In terms of actual brightness they are close but the more rich colors of the Xiaomi gives a much brighter feeling.


Wow.. I'm disappointed Optoma didn't mention that was the dynamic contrast ratio. Seems misleading.


----------



## raschmidt

Hi All,

I just got the Xiaomi projector (it was on sale through the Xiaomi store this week) and was quite happy with it, until my girlfriend noticed that it has a really bad DLP Rainbow effect. I only notice it sometimes in dark movies/shows and mostly only when i turn my head quickly or blink right as it happens, but she notices it pretty much all the time. I was not very familiar with this problem so I was pretty surprised to read it is so common. 

Aside from this We're both pretty happy with the projector, the image is pretty sharp, its bright, and the sound from the speakers is very good for a non-dedicated system. We're kind of on the fence about returning it, because I don't want a TV and for the price I doubt we can get anything better. Aside from the rainbow issue I can't find much flaw.

I played some games on it (Mario Kart 8 on Switch & Rainbow Six Vegas on Xbox 360) and found the input lag is not noticeable on either game. There is some motion blur when you turn quickly, but for most casual games I think it is good enough. I'll try and post pictures of it tonight.


----------



## rigidz

mercuryyy said:


> Yes it works 110v they also ship with adapter.
> 
> You can install and english mod easily to change most things to english and then install w/e andriod apps you want. i got netflix, sling and other working just fine.


 @mercuryyy

thanks for your review and answers. I am really confused now, as the specs say power input as 200v-240v 50/60HZ. (Both Chinese manual and online www dot mi dot com laser-projection). can you post photos of your adapter or the country of the location you are currently using? Already Contacted gear best support and they haven't replied back.


----------



## cbaseuser

raschmidt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got the Xiaomi projector (it was on sale through the Xiaomi store this week) and was quite happy with it, until my girlfriend noticed that it has a really bad DLP Rainbow effect. I only notice it sometimes in dark movies/shows and mostly only when i turn my head quickly or blink right as it happens, but she notices it pretty much all the time. I was not very familiar with this problem so I was pretty surprised to read it is so common.
> 
> Aside from this We're both pretty happy with the projector, the image is pretty sharp, its bright, and the sound from the speakers is very good for a non-dedicated system. We're kind of on the fence about returning it, because I don't want a TV and for the price I doubt we can get anything better. Aside from the rainbow issue I can't find much flaw.
> 
> I played some games on it (Mario Kart 8 on Switch & Rainbow Six Vegas on Xbox 360) and found the input lag is not noticeable on either game. There is some motion blur when you turn quickly, but for most casual games I think it is good enough. I'll try and post pictures of it tonight.


This is my highest concern with ANY dlp projector. I don't care how good it is in every other respect...bad RBE ruins everything. I've also read the percentage of people who can detect RBE is kind of low, which would explain why so many people can't see it or don't care. More power to them...I truly wish I didn't see it.


----------



## raschmidt

cbaseuser said:


> This is my highest concern with ANY dlp projector. I don't care how good it is in every other respect...bad RBE ruins everything. I've also read the percentage of people who can detect RBE is kind of low, which would explain why so many people can't see it or don't care. More power to them...I truly wish I didn't see it.


Since this is our first projector we weren't sure what to expect and didn't know about RBE before this. We looked at some projectors at my work and could not see RBE (non-laser Sony ones that are around $500). We called Xiaomi and they sent a customer service person to come look at it. He told us this is normal and all projectors have this, then told us he never actually serviced or saw a Xiaomi projector before. Unfortunately, they tell us they have none left in the city we live in.

*We are most likely going to return this*, because the RBE is noticeable to most of the people we asked to come look at it. The service guy saw it right away, and so did two of her friends. We tried multiple sources and files to play on it, some are worse than others but anything with subtitles is pretty bad.


----------



## 4ever2fast4u

Hey there, I just registered some minutes ago.

I'm moving in with my gf and was recently noticed, that everything I own is total crap 

So my precious Epson EH-TW9300W and my 5.1 system will have to go. I own a 125" Screen and she would be okay for me to hang it instead of her TV. My idea is now the Xiaomi UST Projector and a soundbar (probably the Teufel THX bar).

My question would now be, at which distance from the wall the Xiaomi has approx. a 125" projection? Could anyone owning one measure it for me, or is it simple math? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## raschmidt

4ever2fast4u said:


> Hey there, I just registered some minutes ago.
> 
> I'm moving in with my gf and was recently noticed, that everything I own is total crap
> 
> So my precious Epson EH-TW9300W and my 5.1 system will have to go. I own a 125" Screen and she would be okay for me to hang it instead of her TV. My idea is now the Xiaomi UST Projector and a soundbar (probably the Teufel THX bar).
> 
> My question would now be, at which distance from the wall the Xiaomi has approx. a 125" projection? Could anyone owning one measure it for me, or is it simple math?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


we measured ours to be 120inch at around 1.5 feet fom the wall. I'll check again tonight and measure the exact distance.


----------



## raschmidt

13inches from the back of the projector to wall (it is 11 inches from front to back) and 24 inches from the front of the projector yield a 118 inch screen.
8 inches from the back of the projector to wall (19 inches from front to wall) yields a 95 inch screen. 118 feels much much bigger than 95....

I attached a picture at 118 inches. The room is being lit by 3x 8 watt LED bulbs pointed at a white brick wall on the opposite side from the wall. There is a small lamp to the right of the display on the wall. The projector is being pointed at a light/gray-blue wall with no screen.


----------



## 4ever2fast4u

Thank you so much!

I just placed my order and the waiting gane is on.


----------



## im_hobbes

*110v?*

Hey,
I got mine this week and read the specifications panel on the back, but as I don't read Chinese I could only surmise that 200-240 specified that it could only take that voltage. So, I went and bought a transformer so I could plug it into my North American 110V wall socket.

I read above that someone claimed it was 110V. Has anyone plugged theirs directly into a NA wall socket directly? If so, I'll switch mine out. I don't want to try it until I'm sure.

BTW, my short review is that it was annoying to change the language to English, but in the end it doesn't matter much. I plug a PC into it and it works amazingly well. It's not silent, but if you watch anything with sound, you won't hear it. It's very bright and crystal clear. Too bright in a sense because it reveals imperfections on your wall which distorts your screen. It's mildly annoying for a moment but your brain is good at ignoring that kind of thing pretty quickly.

I love it and for the price it's an amazing deal.


----------



## Mike Hipp

im_hobbes said:


> Hey,
> I got mine this week and read the specifications panel on the back, but as I don't read Chinese I could only surmise that 200-240 specified that it could only take that voltage. So, I went and bought a transformer so I could plug it into my North American 110V wall socket.
> 
> I read above that someone claimed it was 110V. Has anyone plugged theirs directly into a NA wall socket directly? If so, I'll switch mine out. I don't want to try it until I'm sure.
> 
> BTW, my short review is that it was annoying to change the language to English, but in the end it doesn't matter much. I plug a PC into it and it works amazingly well. It's not silent, but if you watch anything with sound, you won't hear it. It's very bright and crystal clear. Too bright in a sense because it reveals imperfections on your wall which distorts your screen. It's mildly annoying for a moment but your brain is good at ignoring that kind of thing pretty quickly.
> 
> I love it and for the price it's an amazing deal.


Ok, just got mine last week....I've been planning to put together a solid review, but I'm very happy with my purchase.

As for power...oddly enough it accepts 110V just fine. I found a series of teardown pictures and saw that the power board takes 110V. I just used a simple plug adapter and it worked. I also bought a replacement cord (laptop cable style) from online and it works fine. Since it is so portable, I can just unplug everything, move it and plug it in the new place without having to dig through my old setup for the cord.

The only problems I've had with the system is ARC quirkiness, DTS sound issues and random issues with HDR from my AppleTV. I wish the Android part was snappier (processor wise) but it gets the job done. I have it projected across the wall from a picture window with plenty of sun and I'm satisfied with the image. I don't watch movies during the day, but mostly watch sports which is still great even in full light. I wish there was a quicker way to switch sources too. I just went ahead and bought a separate HDMI switcher.

Also, shipping was good. Ordered on the 10th of Dec and arrived the 26th, which isn't bad considering. 

I also got a pair of active 3D glasses for free and have been surprisingly satisfied with them, given the fact that I wasn't a 3D fan a few years ago when it was all the rage.


----------



## Mike Hipp

Mike Hipp said:


> Ok, just got mine last week....I've been planning to put together a solid review, but I'm very happy with my purchase.
> 
> As for power...oddly enough it accepts 110V just fine. I found a series of teardown pictures and saw that the power board takes 110V. I just used a simple plug adapter and it worked. I also bought a replacement cord (laptop cable style) from online and it works fine. Since it is so portable, I can just unplug everything, move it and plug it in the new place without having to dig through my old setup for the cord.
> 
> The only problems I've had with the system is ARC quirkiness, DTS sound issues and random issues with HDR from my AppleTV. I wish the Android part was snappier (processor wise) but it gets the job done. I have it projected across the wall from a picture window with plenty of sun and I'm satisfied with the image. I don't watch movies during the day, but mostly watch sports which is still great even in full light. I wish there was a quicker way to switch sources too. I just went ahead and bought a separate HDMI switcher.
> 
> Also, shipping was good. Ordered on the 10th of Dec and arrived the 26th, which isn't bad considering.
> 
> I also got a pair of active 3D glasses for free and have been surprisingly satisfied with them, given the fact that I wasn't a 3D fan a few years ago when it was all the rage.


https://youtu.be/VYM75xMciO0?t=5m1s

power board


----------



## rigidz

*upgrades to 4k*

Mike Hipp- thank you.

I have tested my projector, haven't noticed RBE effect ( so far ). This projector upgrades to 4k (native 1920*1080 though). Confirmed using youtube stat nerds. Viewport 1920X180*2, Current/Optimal 3840*2160/3840*2160.


----------



## bix26

rigidz said:


> Mike Hipp- thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tested my projector, haven't noticed RBE effect ( so far ). This projector upgrades to 4k (native 1920*1080 though). Confirmed using youtube stat nerds. Viewport 1920X180*2, Current/Optimal 3840*2160/3840*2160.




How well does it handle HDR? Do you know what bit depth and sub-sampling it uses?
Thanks


----------



## rigidz

raschmidt said:


> 13inches from the back of the projector to wall (it is 11 inches from front to back) and 24 inches from the front of the projector yield a 118 inch screen.
> 8 inches from the back of the projector to wall (19 inches from front to wall) yields a 95 inch screen. 118 feels much much bigger than 95....
> 
> I attached a picture at 118 inches. The room is being lit by 3x 8 watt LED bulbs pointed at a white brick wall on the opposite side from the wall. There is a small lamp to the right of the display on the wall. The projector is being pointed at a light/gray-blue wall with no screen.


Can you let us know whether 3D is supported by DLP link or Bluetooth? can't read the manual as it is in Chinese.


----------



## bobof

Anyone who has one got any real measurements? Given the lumens figure quoted is, shall we say, "flattering", I'd imagine the contrast figure similarly is native in a very non-video friendly mode. 

What would be really interesting to see is calibrated lumens, colour gamut and tracking, on/off and ANSI contrast.


----------



## bulletproofrobot

bobof said:


> Anyone who has one got any real measurements? Given the lumens figure quoted is, shall we say, "flattering", I'd imagine the contrast figure similarly is native in a very non-video friendly mode.
> 
> What would be really interesting to see is calibrated lumens, colour gamut and tracking, on/off and ANSI contrast.


Agreed I really want this but can't based my decision just on perceived quality.

This would replace a Samsung 65 ks8500 since I am looking for less clutter in the living room


Sent from my LEX727 using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

I just ordered the Xiaomi Laser Projector and also the 120" Elite Screen ( Elite Screens AEON Ceiling Light Rejecting Series, 120" Diag 16:9,Edge Free Ambient Light Rejecting Fixed Frame Projection Screen, AR120H-CLR) from Amazon that is made for ultra short throw projector.



I want to have the best experience with this projector instead of just shooting it against a white wall.

The cost of this 120" screen is almost as much as the project...OUCH. However, I intend to use this 120" screen for future ultra short throw laser 4K. This Xiaomi projector is only a stepping stone to my future true 4K laser UST projector (hopefully sometime this year or early next year).


----------



## inquisito

SanDiegoGuy said:


> I just ordered the Xiaomi Laser Projector and also the 120" Elite Screen ( Elite Screens AEON Ceiling Light Rejecting Series, 120" Diag 16:9,Edge Free Ambient Light Rejecting Fixed Frame Projection Screen, AR120H-CLR) from Amazon that is made for ultra short throw projector.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to have the best experience with this projector instead of just shooting it against a white wall.
> 
> The cost of this 120" screen is almost as much as the project...OUCH. However, I intend to use this 120" screen for future ultra short throw laser 4K. This Xiaomi projector is only a stepping stone to my future true 4K laser UST projector (hopefully sometime this year or early next year).


Was actually considering the same but the Aeon screen costs about twice as much in Europe as in the US so I am talking to some Chinese manufacturers (XY Screen and Snowhite) as they are cheaper.
Getting my projector today!


----------



## bix26

I think this is the best bang for the buck. Not cheap by any means but excellent quality

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/co...CGxN4xvjWVUpBoCHGEQAvD_BwE&is=REG&sku=1271931


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Do you guys know where I can get GOOD 3D glasses for this projector? Thanks.


----------



## bix26

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Do you guys know where I can get GOOD 3D glasses for this projector? Thanks.




Any dlp link glasses on Amazon. I use these they work great.

SainSonic Zodiac GX-30 3D Glasses Active Shutter 144Hz Rechargeable for ALL DLP-Link Ready Projectors, BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivitek, NEC, Sharp, ViewSonic, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085JBI6S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_qEJxAb2HKSK54

These have good reviews and look a little more solid.

Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP LINK 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors - BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivitek, NEC, Sharp, ViewSonic & Endless Others! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KUIYUP8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_zFJxAbW6G6XHV


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Thank you Bix26. 

I ordered the Ultra-Clear one based on good reviews.


----------



## inquisito

bix26 said:


> I think this is the best bang for the buck. Not cheap by any means but excellent quality
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/co...CGxN4xvjWVUpBoCHGEQAvD_BwE&is=REG&sku=1271931


Got a quote from Snowhite for about 750 plus freight for the 120" size.


----------



## inquisito

Got the Xiaomi today. Color, contrast and sharpness was way off but got it better. Just testing on Wall but light output was very good and 130" was absolutely no problem. Here are some pics


----------



## Yoshifriend

Is there anyway to change the android launcher? Also does it have chromecast?
Thanks for all the reviews. Much appreciated.


----------



## dragonbud0

44 dB noise level is even worse than BenQ's ht2050 27-29 range. RBE on the ht2050 is noticeable (I'm quite sensitive) but not a deal breaker either.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

dragonbud0 said:


> 44 dB noise level is even worse than BenQ's ht2050 27-29 range. RBE on the ht2050 is noticeable (I'm quite sensitive) but not a deal breaker either.


Wow, the Xiaomi laser projector is that noisy? I thought laser technology is suppose to make the device quieter.

I will be getting the Xiaomi projector soon.


----------



## dragonbud0

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Wow, the Xiaomi laser projector is that noisy? I thought laser technology is suppose to make the device quieter.
> 
> I will be getting the Xiaomi projector soon.


Depends on what you get used to. My BenQ is the backup but the JVC is whisper quiet, like 19-22 dB. During quiet scene, I always noticed the fan on the BenQ.


----------



## bix26

dragonbud0 said:


> 44 dB noise level is even worse than BenQ's ht2050 27-29 range. RBE on the ht2050 is noticeable (I'm quite sensitive) but not a deal breaker either.




Is the rbe less noticeable than the ht2050? Also if you don’t mind sharing, how is the hdr support? Is this a big step up in picture quality regarding color, brightness contrast etc? Any impressions would help.
Thanks


----------



## dragonbud0

bix26 said:


> Is the rbe less noticeable than the ht2050? Also if you don’t mind sharing, how is the hdr support? Is this a big step up in picture quality regarding color, brightness contrast etc? Any impressions would help.
> Thanks


I do not own the Xiaomi so could not tell you about HDR support. The benQ ht2050 is one of the best DLP projectors that I could live with in terms of RBE. It's definitely better than the old w1070 due to the color wheel. 

BTW, one of the YouTube reviews measured the noise level to around 33 dB, still noisy.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Bix26,

Do you have this Xiaomi laser projector? Do you notice any rainbow effects?


----------



## bix26

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Bix26,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have this Xiaomi laser projector? Do you notice any rainbow effects?




I don’t. I actually have the HT1075/W1070+. I’ve preordered the HT2550. Im looking for a projector that fits my small room and can reconcile 4k hdr sources. This is on my short list. Given what I’ve read about the other dlp laser offerings, it seems that they are more susceptible to rbe.


----------



## bix26

dragonbud0 said:


> I do not own the Xiaomi so could not tell you about HDR support. The benQ ht2050 is one of the best DLP projectors that I could live with in terms of RBE. It's definitely better than the old w1070 due to the color wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, one of the YouTube reviews measured the noise level to around 33 dB, still noisy.




Thank you, I misunderstood and thought you had this projector. 

Just some advice, considering your considering this projector, as am I. I would take into account that the dB is not as important as the frequency and placement. Some projectors have a low dB with a high pitched(high frequency) whining noise. Whereas others have a high dB with a low pitched (low frequency) humming noise. Also having the projector far away in front of you vs close and above you may negate any variation in dB level. 

Another caveat is the laser light source. Most laser projectors use a blue laser, then use a yellow phosphor wheel to convert the laser from blue. Then use another colorwheel in front of the yellow phosphor wheel. This has increased the rbe effect on all the dlp laser projectors using a single blue laser.

I’m not very susceptible to rbe or white noise. So this might be a good option for me. If someone is susceptible to rbe and wants whisper quiet operation, they might want to be careful purchasing this projector.


----------



## bremorin

i'm also very interested in this projector. just a few questions, appreciate if anyone can answer them. 

1. if you connect an apple tv / roku / xbox one / etc., is it being recognized as a 4K HDR capable device?
2. when you launch netflix on any of these external media devices, are the 4K/HDR content listed?
3. how's the actual performance on HDR content?

been looking at reviews and youtube videos but i couldn't find any reference to HDR performance. thanks all!


----------



## inquisito

bremorin said:


> i'm also very interested in this projector. just a few questions, appreciate if anyone can answer them.
> 
> 1. if you connect an apple tv / roku / xbox one / etc., is it being recognized as a 4K HDR capable device?
> 2. when you launch netflix on any of these external media devices, are the 4K/HDR content listed?
> 3. how's the actual performance on HDR content?
> 
> been looking at reviews and youtube videos but i couldn't find any reference to HDR performance. thanks all!


Hi, have not tested 4K input through HDMI but the projector is only 1080p anyway so not sure why you would need it?
I saw somewhere else that it does not support HDR. I have not tested yet since I only received it yesterday.


----------



## dragonbud0

bix26 said:


> Thank you, I misunderstood and thought you had this projector.
> 
> Just some advice, considering your considering this projector, as am I. I would take into account that the dB is not as important as the frequency and placement. Some projectors have a low dB with a high pitched(high frequency) whining noise. Whereas others have a high dB with a low pitched (low frequency) humming noise. Also having the projector far away in front of you vs close and above you may negate any variation in dB level.
> 
> Another caveat is the laser light source. Most laser projectors use a blue laser, then use a yellow phosphor wheel to convert the laser from blue. Then use another colorwheel in front of the yellow phosphor wheel. This has increased the rbe effect on all the dlp laser projectors using a single blue laser.
> 
> I’m not very susceptible to rbe or white noise. So this might be a good option for me. If someone is susceptible to rbe and wants whisper quiet operation, they might want to be careful purchasing this projector.


Ahem. The pj will be placed away from me, so 33dB is bearable but RBE is a deal breaker for us 1% . For comparison, the LG pf1500 (LED) and the BenQ ht2050 are the better ones with minimal RBE.

For apartment size dwellers, this could be a winner, as well as professional presentations.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Will the Sony Ultra-Short Throw 4K HDR Home Theater Projector VPL-VZ1000ES have rainbow effect?


https://www.sony.com/electronics/projector/vpl-vz1000es#reviews_awards_v2_default

If I can get the Sony representative to have a big discount on this $25,000 projector, I will buy it after using my Xiaomi laser projector for a few months. A friend of mine was able to get 75% off a 4K $25,000 projector during black Friday from a Sony reprentative so I am hoping to get that connection sometime this year.

My Xiaomi projector is being shipped now and I should get it in a few days. I am in the process of setting up my 120" Elite Screen Aeon CLR for the Xiaomi projector. I hope I am not sensitive to RBE.


----------



## flyingsherpa

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Will the Sony Ultra-Short Throw 4K HDR Home Theater Projector VPL-VZ1000ES have rainbow effect?
> 
> 
> https://www.sony.com/electronics/projector/vpl-vz1000es#reviews_awards_v2_default


That's an SXRD (aka LCoS) design, which as long as it's a 3-chip design (which I think they all are these days, especially at that price, though I think in theory it's possible to do with one chip similar to DLP), there will be no rainbows.


----------



## rigidz

bremorin said:


> i'm also very interested in this projector. just a few questions, appreciate if anyone can answer them.
> 
> 1. if you connect an apple tv / roku / xbox one / etc., is it being recognized as a 4K HDR capable device?
> 
> Yes it does. You need to change settings of hdmi to hdmi 2.0. ( it upscale to 4k)
> 
> 2. when you launch netflix on any of these external media devices, are the 4K/HDR content listed?
> 
> Yes. Tested with Amazon prime and played UHD content.
> 
> 3. how's the actual performance on HDR content?
> 
> How do we test it? no idea. ( over all looks picture looks fantastic )
> 
> been looking at reviews and youtube videos but i couldn't find any reference to HDR performance. thanks all!


1. if you connect an apple tv / roku / xbox one / etc., is it being recognized as a 4K HDR capable device?

Yes it does. You need to change settings of hdmi to hdmi 2.0. ( it upscale to 4k)

2. when you launch netflix on any of these external media devices, are the 4K/HDR content listed?

Yes. Tested with Amazon prime and played UHD content.

3. how's the actual performance on HDR content?

How do we test it? no idea. ( over all looks picture looks fantastic )

been looking at reviews and youtube videos but i couldn't find any reference to HDR performance. thanks all


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Knowing that there is no rainbow effect on that expensive Sony projector is great. Now I just need to save about $1,000 a month until the end of this year. Really need to get a good discount on that Sony 4K laser projector.


----------



## rigidz

Yoshifriend said:


> Is there anyway to change the android launcher? Also does it have chromecast?
> Thanks for all the reviews. Much appreciated.


No you can't. But some alternatives are there , if you really want to use this as your media device. 
use a launcher by configuring button re-mapper. No chromecast. Limited Airplay ( videos and photos only)


----------



## drumass

How are video games on this projector? I read somewhere that it tops out at 30fps making quick movements look bad but I can't seem to find any verification.


----------



## bremorin

rigidz said:


> 1. if you connect an apple tv / roku / xbox one / etc., is it being recognized as a 4K HDR capable device?
> 
> Yes it does. You need to change settings of hdmi to hdmi 2.0. ( it upscale to 4k)
> 
> 2. when you launch netflix on any of these external media devices, are the 4K/HDR content listed?
> 
> Yes. Tested with Amazon prime and played UHD content.
> 
> 3. how's the actual performance on HDR content?
> 
> How do we test it? no idea. ( over all looks picture looks fantastic )
> 
> been looking at reviews and youtube videos but i couldn't find any reference to HDR performance. thanks all


thanks! this is great!


----------



## inquisito

@SanDiegoGuy ; Have you received the Aeon Screen and projector yet?


----------



## inquisito

Sample of rainbow effect


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

inquisito said:


> @SanDiegoGuy ; Have you received the Aeon Screen and projector yet?


Yes, got the screen 4 days ago on Monday. I just opened the box last night to install the frame. Too busy this week.


I got a message on my phone that my Xiaomi projector will be delivered some time today (Friday). I have to finish setting up my 120" Elite Screen AEON CLR screen before the projector arrive today. Too busy today though.... :-(

I got the frame done last night....just need to put the screen onto the frame and hang it.

The frame looks big for my 10 feet X 15.5 feet room with floor to ceiling at 9 feet.


Inquisito,

Thanks for posting that image of the rainbow effect. I will now know what to look out for. I hope that my Elite Screen that is made specifically for ultra short throw projector will eliminate or minimize the rainbow effect.


----------



## wukiee

inquisito said:


> Sample of rainbow effect


wow that`s pretty bad, can you see it a lot of times ? I saw it on this video and though maybe it had to do with the camera refresh rate 
https://youtu.be/OpP1kWPR8fI?t=41


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

wukiee said:


> wow that`s pretty bad, can you see it a lot of times ? I saw it on this video and though maybe it had to do with the camera refresh rate
> https://youtu.be/OpP1kWPR8fI?t=41


Have you guys noticed that most (if not all) of the the videos review of the Xiaomi projector are from people that project the image against a WHITE WALL? 

Is there any video or review that people use this projector on a proper screen for ultra short throw projector such as the Elite Screen Aeon CLR ?

https://elitescreens.com/front/front/productdetail/product/154

This is where I got my Elite Screen Aeon CLR:

https://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-AEON-CLR-Diag/dp/B074SZW8D2?th=1

Yes, this screen is expensive.......but I am buying it so I can use it with my future REAL 4K ultra short throw projector when the price comes down a bit. The Xiaomi projector is temporary. Better to invest in a good proper screen for UST projector if you will go with UST projector in the future.


----------



## drumass

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Have you guys noticed that most (if not all) of the the videos review of the Xiaomi projector are from people that project the image against a WHITE WALL?
> 
> Is there any video or review that people use this projector on a proper screen for ultra short throw projector such as the Elite Screen Aeon CLR ?


One of the top hits on youtube is a guy that uses a screen. Mindseed TV, AVS wont let me post the link since my account is new


----------



## drumass

When they say 50 cm gets you a 150 inch screen, is that 50 cm from the back of the projector or 50 cm from the laser?


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

I am so upset right now. I ordered the Xiaomi projector from Gaerbest and today I received a stupid Chinese phone (no name brand) instead. That is freaking frustrating. Now I have to go through all the trouble of sending it back and getting ready to do multiple complaints to them.....ARGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## elgriego

inquisito said:


> Sample of rainbow effect





wukiee said:


> wow that`s pretty bad, can you see it a lot of times ? I saw it on this video and though maybe it had to do with the camera refresh rate
> https://youtu.be/OpP1kWPR8fI?t=41


Rainbow cannot be seen on a picture nor a video. It is perceived by some people when they watch high contrast videos and cannot be captured by a lens as it is subjective which means personal to each individual. What you see in the above image and video is because the camera frequency.


----------



## sk8conz

drumass said:


> When they say 50 cm gets you a 150 inch screen, is that 50 cm from the back of the projector or 50 cm from the laser?


The back of my projector (the side that the power and hdmi cables connect to) is 47cm from my screen and it is throwing a 142" picture.


----------



## wukiee

SanDiegoGuy said:


> I am so upset right now. I ordered the Xiaomi projector from Gaerbest and today I received a stupid Chinese phone (no name brand) instead. That is freaking frustrating. Now I have to go through all the trouble of sending it back and getting ready to do multiple complaints to them.....ARGGGHHHHH!!!!


They cancelled my order before shipping. I will not try my luck on that website again. 



elgriego said:


> Rainbow cannot be seen on a picture nor a video. It is perceived by some people when they watch high contrast videos and cannot be captured by a lens as it is subjective which means personal to each individual. What you see in the above image and video is because the camera frequency.


Thanks for clearing that up! I was worried because it realy looks terrible on the video/picture.


----------



## danlw2

inquisito said:


> Sample of rainbow effect


Without knowing the shutter speed the picture was taken at, that picture is meaningless.

Here's various examples of what a 4x DLP (Mitsubishi HC4000) looks like.

Thumbnails left to right: 1/6000 sec, 1/800 sec, 1/400 sec, 1/125 sec, 1/30 sec. (And FWIW, ISO 1600 F/1.8)

In real life, rainbow artifacts shows up entirely differently from what these pictures show. 

EDIT: The last thumbnail is how I see RBE. It is only for a fleeting moment if I dart my eyes. It doesn't bother me; I've been an owner of three different DLP projectors over the last 17 years. But my next projector will be a JVC.


----------



## 4ever2fast4u

My PJ came yesterday. The brightness of it can be compared to my retired (sold) Epson 9300 in normal mode. But the noise... It is not much louder than the Epson, but since the fans are smaller it is a higher more annoying noise. 

I found a cheap lowboard on "ebay kleinanzeigen" (comparable to craigslist) in the same design as the existing furniture. my plans are to cut a slot in the top plate, give this slot a little groove and cover it with some "museum glas", close the front with a piece of plexiglass and put some fans in the back. 

That will hopefully cancel most of the fan noise.

I found this museum glas some time ago on ebay and had it in my hush box for the Epson PJ. No matter from which angle you were looking, you could'nt tell, that there was glas in front of the lens. 
I held the small piece of glas from the box mentioned before, over the Xiaomi and it doesnt trigger the motion sensors and does not affect the image quality.


----------



## ommykkan

*android photo appp*

Hi, I got my Xiaomi mi projector a week ago. I was able to change system language to English, and some apps names changed and some did not. I mainly use it with Apple tv so it does not matter, but does anyone how what the app is in the Youtube video from the projector chinese launch event(sorry I can't post links links or photos yet, the youtube video name is "Xiaomi Mi Laser Projector Review: 150 inches and 4 built-in speakers". It think it is not the Artgallery app that you can see in the chinese app folder. I would like to make slideshows in thee same manner.


----------



## ommykkan

ommykkan said:


> Hi, I got my Xiaomi mi projector a week ago. I was able to change system language to English, and some apps names changed and some did not. I mainly use it with Apple tv so it does not matter, but does anyone how what the app is in the Youtube video from the projector chinese launch event(sorry I can't post links links or photos yet, the youtube video name is "Xiaomi Mi Laser Projector Review: 150 inches and 4 built-in speakers". It think it is not the Artgallery app that you can see in the chinese app folder. I would like to make slideshows in thee same manner.


Sorry, not very good with this, I thought I could not post photos either, but there they are. There is a screenshot for the youtube video and iPhoto picture of my wall with a bw photograph from my projector with apple tv photos app, The brightness and the detail is pretty nice for my hopes.


----------



## bobof

danlw2 said:


> EDIT: The last thumbnail is how I see RBE. It is only for a fleeting moment if I dart my eyes. It doesn't bother me; I've been an owner of three different DLP projectors over the last 17 years. But my next projector will be a JVC.


This is the best RBE demo I've seen in terms of showing what the issue is:
http://www.projektor.hu/dlp+szivarvany+demo.html


----------



## tanwn1

bobof said:


> This is the best RBE demo I've seen in terms of showing what the issue is:
> http://www.projektor.hu/dlp+szivarvany+demo.html


Hows the black low key scene? Does it do fade to black?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## radforce

Hi All,

Can someone please help or guide me how to enabled 3D in the projector? In the settings Menu, there is a '3D' option but clicking it will just show 'Please Wait' and will go back to Home screen again. I'm expecting that there a settings that I can choose the 3D option as side by side or top/bottom... Anyone able to watch 3d movies already? Please help.

Appreciate your help.


FYI. I'm trying to watch a 3D Movie(MKV Top/Bottom) via Kodi and it detects its a 3d Movies but still split into Top/Bottom screen and not into a single movie as I cannot enable the 3D settings in the projector.


----------



## inquisito

wukiee said:


> wow that`s pretty bad, can you see it a lot of times ? I saw it on this video and though maybe it had to do with the camera refresh rate
> https://youtu.be/OpP1kWPR8fI?t=41


It does not actually bother me when watching "live" but was very easy to see when taking a picture and that is why I posted it. Will test using the movie you suggested to see if it bothers me then.
Also getting some different UST ALR samples this week to test if that improves contrast a bit.


----------



## juic-E-juice

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Have you guys noticed that most (if not all) of the the videos review of the Xiaomi projector are from people that project the image against a WHITE WALL?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any video or review that people use this projector on a proper screen for ultra short throw projector such as the Elite Screen Aeon CLR ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://elitescreens.com/front/front/productdetail/product/154
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I got my Elite Screen Aeon CLR:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-AEON-CLR-Diag/dp/B074SZW8D2?th=1
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this screen is expensive.......but I am buying it so I can use it with my future REAL 4K ultra short throw projector when the price comes down a bit. The Xiaomi projector is temporary. Better to invest in a good proper screen for UST projector if you will go with UST projector in the future.




$1800 for a cheap projector! I get your long game, but I can't imagine getting that one past my wife.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## netnerd

*Need help with initial setup*

Just got mine today but I'm seem to stuck with initial setup on the phone number part. Can anyone please guide or point me to where I get pass the setup?


----------



## inquisito

netnerd said:


> Just got mine today but I'm seem to stuck with initial setup on the phone number part. Can anyone please guide or point me to where I get pass the setup?


Yes, choose the option on the top right side of the picture. Install Google Translate app on your phone and then point your phones camera at the screen at it will "live" translate the menus on the phone. Makes it a lot easier getting to the correct menus.


----------



## netnerd

Thanks for the tips about google translate it?s very helpful. Any suggestions on getting google play store to work or useful apps to install on this projector?


----------



## Troy LaMont

I actually like this PJ a lot, even given that it's not 4K (but supports it) but I really hate the fact that these export, 2nd party retailers have a 25-30% markup! Outrageous! 😠😡


----------



## inquisito

netnerd said:


> Thanks for the tips about google translate it?s very helpful. Any suggestions on getting google play store to work or useful apps to install on this projector?


Not managed to do so myself so I skipped it. Received a MI Tv Box (android tv) for free with my ******** delivery so I just use that one instead through HDMI. Heard rumors that Xiaomi might release the projector in Europe and hopefully they will release a more "western" friendly ROM for it.


----------



## inquisito

SanDiegoGuy said:


> I am so upset right now. I ordered the Xiaomi projector from Gaerbest and today I received a stupid Chinese phone (no name brand) instead. That is freaking frustrating. Now I have to go through all the trouble of sending it back and getting ready to do multiple complaints to them.....ARGGGHHHHH!!!!


So what is happening here? Any news on when you will receive what you ordered?


----------



## adpayne

SanDiegoGuy said:


> I am so upset right now. I ordered the Xiaomi projector from Gaerbest and today I received a stupid Chinese phone (no name brand) instead. That is freaking frustrating. Now I have to go through all the trouble of sending it back and getting ready to do multiple complaints to them.....ARGGGHHHHH!!!!


Well, after having to send multiple forms of identification, my order is processed and is shipping. Hopefully, I actually receive the PJ and not a phone like you did. 

I got lucky and hit a sale, as the day after I ordered the price went up 800.00. 

My plans are similar to yours. Use this until more affordable 4K units are available. I currently have a Sony 85" UHD HDR display in my living room, but after the Superbowl am tearing out a closet on my screen wall to allow for a 120" Elite CLR screen.

I have a small dedicated room as well, but had to go with a UHD panel and replace my PJ since 4K units won't throw a big enough picture for my tastes. I am exited about finally having a very large screen again.


----------



## inquisito

adpayne said:


> Well, after having to send multiple forms of identification, my order is processed and is shipping. Hopefully, I actually receive the PJ and not a phone like you did.
> 
> I got lucky and hit a sale, as the day after I ordered the price went up 800.00.
> 
> My plans are similar to yours. Use this until more affordable 4K units are available. I currently have a Sony 85" UHD HDR display in my living room, but after the Superbowl am tearing out a closet on my screen wall to allow for a 120" Elite CLR screen.
> 
> I have a small dedicated room as well, but had to go with a UHD panel and replace my PJ since 4K units won't throw a big enough picture for my tastes. I am exited about finally having a very large screen again.


Will be interesting to hear your experience with the CLR Screen. Just ordered a 120" Ambient light rejection screen from a Chinese manufacturer today and hoping it will live up to expectations.


----------



## inquisito

Here are a couple of samples images on my wall with the ALR fabric sample in the middle. Big improvement on black levels when room has ambient light from ceiling spotlights.


----------



## adpayne

inquisito said:


> Here are a couple of samples images on my wall with the ALR fabric sample in the middle. Big improvement on black levels when room has ambient light from ceiling spotlights.


Wow. Drastic improvement!

I have high hopes for the CLR screen, as the videos I've watched are pretty impressive. I like how these screens give the impression of a giant flat panel when off as well.


----------



## inquisito

adpayne said:


> Wow. Drastic improvement!
> 
> I have high hopes for the CLR screen, as the videos I've watched are pretty impressive. I like how these screens give the impression of a giant flat panel when off as well.


I would really like to have a led kit like the one on the Aeon CLR but I guess I will just have to make one with a Raspberry PI or similar. Not my first priority though, more nice to have than need to have


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

inquisito said:


> So what is happening here? Any news on when you will receive what you ordered?


I have to send the stupid Chinese phone back. They gave me a choice whether I want to them to send the Xiaomi projector or get a full refund. I think I will just get the refund and get the Dell UST laser projector instead. The Dell costs a lot more than the Xiaomi but at least it is 4K. I was hoping to just get the Xiaomi projector until a real 4K UST projector comes out ( like the Sony ) with a good price but I think I will just bite the bullet and get the Dell.

I can always enjoy the Dell and sell it when the time comes.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

adpayne said:


> Well, after having to send multiple forms of identification, my order is processed and is shipping. Hopefully, I actually receive the PJ and not a phone like you did.


You too? Yeah....Gaerbest also ask me to confirm my purchase and identity before they can send me the projector. I ordered a Mi Mix from them before but I was never ask for verification. I guess this projector is expensive enough for them to warrant a verification.

Anyway, I take images of my Paypal transactions and they finally confirm my purchase without me giving them a photo ID. But unfortunately....they sent me a stupid Chinese phone instead of the projector.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

adpayne said:


> I got lucky and hit a sale, as the day after I ordered the price went up 800.00.


Wow, the Xiaomi projector at Gaerbest is now $2671.24 . I got it for $1,839.00. Maybe that is why they sent me a phone instead of a projector and hope that I will decide to get a full refund instead of getting a replacement.

Maybe I should just get a Xiaomi replacement instead of a refund......but the Dell UST projector is so tempting. It is about 3 times more expensive than the Xiaomi so I do not know if that 4K vs. 1080p is worth the upgrade. Decision, decision.....

Maybe I was not meant to have a Xiaomi but the Dell instead....LOL.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

inquisito said:


> I would really like to have a led kit like the one on the Aeon CLR but I guess I will just have to make one with a Raspberry PI or similar. Not my first priority though, more nice to have than need to have


Yeah, I have the Aeon CLR 120" and they did include the LED kit in the package. Funny though.....I have the Elite Screen Aeon CLR 120" screen and no UST projector at this moment to test out the images/videos. How ironic......


----------



## adpayne

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Wow, the Xiaomi projector at Gaerbest is now $2671.24 . I got it for $1,839.00. Maybe that is why they sent me a phone instead of a projector and hope that I will decide to get a full refund instead of getting a replacement.
> 
> Maybe I should just get a Xiaomi replacement instead of a refund......but the Dell UST projector is so tempting. It is about 3 times more expensive than the Xiaomi so I do not know if that 4K vs. 1080p is worth the upgrade. Decision, decision.....
> 
> Maybe I was not meant to have a Xiaomi but the Dell instead....LOL.


I would have gotten the Dell, but I just spent a small fortune for the Sony 85" nine months ago. It looks like there will be more and more options for 4K UST PJs soon, and will upgrade to a high end one as prices fall.

I have a nice 75" UHD display in my dedicated room, so I can still enjoy full 4K with HDR (both Dolbyvision and HDR10).


----------



## dragonbud0

SanDiegoGuy said:


> Wow, the Xiaomi projector at Gaerbest is now $2671.24 . I got it for $1,839.00. Maybe that is why they sent me a phone instead of a projector and hope that I will decide to get a full refund instead of getting a replacement.
> 
> Maybe I should just get a Xiaomi replacement instead of a refund......but the Dell UST projector is so tempting. It is about 3 times more expensive than the Xiaomi so I do not know if that 4K vs. 1080p is worth the upgrade. Decision, decision.....
> 
> Maybe I was not meant to have a Xiaomi but the Dell instead....LOL.


That is quite an increase in price. Wonder how these communists get so capitalistic?

Guess demand outstrips supply.:frown:


----------



## drumass

dragonbud0 said:


> That is quite an increase in price. Wonder how these communists get so capitalistic?
> 
> Guess demand outstrips supply.:frown:


******** changes the price like every day. But you can use a fixed price coupon to always get the original price.


----------



## netnerd

drumass said:


> ******** changes the price like every day. But you can use a fixed price coupon to always get the original price.


Got mine through eBay for $1694.77 (current price US $1,787.69). I ordered on 1/13/18 and was delivered by DHL on 1/22/18. Since I'm new here and not able to post the link yet.


----------



## netnerd

inquisito said:


> Will be interesting to hear your experience with the CLR Screen. Just ordered a 120" Ambient light rejection screen from a Chinese manufacturer today and hoping it will live up to expectations.


inquisito, can I have the link to the Ambient light rejection screen from a Chinese manufacturer?


----------



## dragonbud0

netnerd said:


> Got mine through eBay for $1694.77 (current price US $1,787.69). I ordered on 1/13/18 and was delivered by DHL on 1/22/18. Since I'm new here and not able to post the link yet.


The cheapest I saw on eBay is $1,750, with multiple vendors from China and Hong Kong.


----------



## wukiee

inquisito said:


> Will be interesting to hear your experience with the CLR Screen. Just ordered a 120" Ambient light rejection screen from a Chinese manufacturer today and hoping it will live up to expectations.


Can you share the link to the seller ?


----------



## inquisito

netnerd said:


> inquisito, can I have the link to the Ambient light rejection screen from a Chinese manufacturer?


Hi, sent you a pm since I cannot post URLs yet to thread. But I will also attempt below by adding some spaces 

h t t p s ://w w w .a l i b a b a . c o m /product-detail/SNOWHITE-120-16-9-Format-SM120LFH_60563865832.html

Hoping they will ship before Chinese spring festival as everything seems to stop on china for about 14 days in Feb.
I can post a review once I receive the screen.


----------



## inquisito

netnerd said:


> inquisito, can I have the link to the Ambient light rejection screen from a Chinese manufacturer?





wukiee said:


> Can you share the link to the seller ?


See post above


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

inquisito said:


> Hi, sent you a pm since I cannot post URLs yet to thread. But I will also attempt below by adding some spaces
> 
> h t t p s ://w w w .a l i b a b a . c o m /product-detail/SNOWHITE-120-16-9-Format-SM120LFH_60563865832.html
> 
> Hoping they will ship before Chinese spring festival as everything seems to stop on china for about 14 days in Feb.
> I can post a review once I receive the screen.


I just checked that linked out. Nice find Inquisito. My 120 inch CLR screen from Elite Screen costs $1,759.00 from Amazon. It is probably made by the same Chinese company.... LOL. You got a real good bargain. Hope that it is a good screen.


----------



## bix26

This one is less expensive and better quality imo

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...S2l_IpFyIDshueO1sJhBg6gBZ-hYASTBoCwcMQAvD_BwE


----------



## rigidz

*patchwall launcher hide*

if anybody interested hiding current patch wall (current launcher), here are the steps.

1) Install button mapper
2) Install your favorite launcher
3) Configure home button

For single click ( Default to HDMI1 through HDMI1 apk . available @4pda site).
For double click ( Action-> open installed 3rd party launcher)
For long press ( Open recent apps)

or just always go to HDMI 1 on boot

In settings: default preview to HDMI 1 then select autoplay
whenever projector boots up, projector first checks signal on HDMI1, if available displays ( double click back button to wake device connected to HDMI 1 if CEC enabled.)


----------



## 4ever2fast4u

Like I mentioned one page before, I wanted to built my PJ into a small TV bench, which I found online really cheap.

I´m almost finished. Not only is the PJ now barely noticeable, I also like the clean look of it. And since the 14cm PC fan is running at 7,5V it is much quiter than the small annoying fans of the PJ.
Tomorrow comes the fun part of cable management, a heavy cleanup and maybe I´ll try to fix the rough top right corner on the left door.

So, here are the results. I could´ve done better here and there, but all in all I´m quite satisfied.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

4ever2fast4u said:


> Like I mentioned one page before, I wanted to built my PJ into a small TV bench, which I found online really cheap.
> 
> I´m almost finished. Not only is the PJ now barely noticeable, I also like the clean look of it. And since the 14cm PC fan is running at 7,5V it is much quiter than the small annoying fans of the PJ.
> Tomorrow comes the fun part of cable management, a heavy cleanup and maybe I´ll try to fix the rough top right corner on the left door.
> 
> So, here are the results. I could´ve done better here and there, but all in all I´m quite satisfied.


Nice job. I want to have a similar set up to to conceal the projector and have room for the center speaker on top of the stand. There is no room for both the center speaker and the projector on any TV stand out there on the market. I have to go to IKEA and look for components of TV stand and mix-and-match them up to have a complete stand for the projector.

However, I have switched my projector from a Xiaomi to a Dell UST projector. But the concept of hiding the projector is the same.

By the way, do you have the fan blow air in or suck air out of the stand?


----------



## 4ever2fast4u

The fan is pulling air. But I think it wouldn't make any difference if it would push, because the air has no other way in or out. But if it would push, I would've chosen the other ventilation port, because of the Xiaomi, which pulls air in from the right side (when you are looking at it from the front).

When you plan your bench, keep in mind, that the projection is coming out really low. I had to push my soundbar really far to the back, so it would'nt obstruct the light. and also i had to get rid of almost all wood from the underside of the top plate and even the remaining 5 millimeters in thickness are barely enough to not obstruct the picture.

Sorry, if some of my sentences are hard to understand, english isn't my first language.


----------



## netnerd

Thanks for the link. I tried it on my existing diy screen paint in my bedroom and it came out pretty good so I will try to do one more for the living room for the new projector.


----------



## inquisito

4ever2fast4u said:


> Like I mentioned one page before, I wanted to built my PJ into a small TV bench, which I found online really cheap.
> 
> I?m almost finished. Not only is the PJ now barely noticeable, I also like the clean look of it. And since the 14cm PC fan is running at 7,5V it is much quiter than the small annoying fans of the PJ.
> Tomorrow comes the fun part of cable management, a heavy cleanup and maybe I?ll try to fix the rough top right corner on the left door.
> 
> So, here are the results. I could?ve done better here and there, but all in all I?m quite satisfied.


Nice job!
I bought an ikea cabinet used for about 30$ and modified it to fit center speaker which is far to wide and deep to seat above the projector. My goal was basically to get it as low as possible.


----------



## inquisito

netnerd said:


> Thanks for the link. I tried it on my existing diy screen paint in my bedroom and it came out pretty good so I will try to do one more for the living room for the new projector.


Looks very good. What paint did you use?


----------



## inquisito

SanDiegoGuy said:


> 4ever2fast4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I mentioned one page before, I wanted to built my PJ into a small TV bench, which I found online really cheap.
> 
> I?m almost finished. Not only is the PJ now barely noticeable, I also like the clean look of it. And since the 14cm PC fan is running at 7,5V it is much quiter than the small annoying fans of the PJ.
> Tomorrow comes the fun part of cable management, a heavy cleanup and maybe I?ll try to fix the rough top right corner on the left door.
> 
> So, here are the results. I could?ve done better here and there, but all in all I?m quite satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job. I want to have a similar set up to to conceal the projector and have room for the center speaker on top of the stand. There is no room for both the center speaker and the projector on any TV stand out there on the market. I have to go to IKEA and look for components of TV stand and mix-and-match them up to have a complete stand for the projector.
> 
> However, I have switched my projector from a Xiaomi to a Dell UST projector. But the concept of hiding the projector is the same.
> 
> By the way, do you have the fan blow air in or suck air out of the stand?
Click to expand...

Have you ordered the Dell yet? Will be interesting to hear your opinion on that projector too ?


----------



## netnerd

inquisito said:


> Looks very good. What paint did you use?


I got it from a guy who has youtube user name of crow1176. He has several formulas but the one I got he called it FRANKENSTEIN for about $65 per quart with free shipping within US. His newest formula is called UB mix and right now offering 2 quarts for $100. I also going to try another mix from another user that combine flat Deep Onyx Black with Rustoleum White Pearl metallic paint infused with real mica beads. This person is still experimenting with the percentage of the 2 paints to see which will give better result in brightness and contrast.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

inquisito said:


> Have you ordered the Dell yet? Will be interesting to hear your opinion on that projector too ?


Yes I did. I should have it sometime in February 14.

I requested to have a refund from Gaerbest for the wrong delivery of my Xiaomi projector. I think that it is a good thing that they sent me a wrong item because now I will have a Dell UST 4K projector instead of the 1080p Xiaomi.


----------



## inquisito

netnerd said:


> I got it from a guy who has youtube user name of crow1176. He has several formulas but the one I got he called it FRANKENSTEIN for about $65 per quart with free shipping within US. His newest formula is called UB mix and right now offering 2 quarts for $100. I also going to try another mix from another user that combine flat Deep Onyx Black with Rustoleum White Pearl metallic paint infused with real mica beads. This person is still experimenting with the percentage of the 2 paints to see which will give better result in brightness and contrast.


Do you get any issue with sparkles?
I think if I used paint I would probably have to do it on a MDF board or similar to get it flat and even enough. UST projectors seem to highlight unevenness a lot more than long throw.


----------



## Yoshifriend

rigidz said:


> if anybody interested hiding current patch wall (current launcher), here are the steps.
> 
> 1) Install button mapper
> 2) Install your favorite launcher
> 3) Configure home button
> 
> For single click ( Default to HDMI1 through HDMI1 apk . available @4pda site).
> For double click ( Action-> open installed 3rd party launcher)
> For long press ( Open recent apps)
> 
> or just always go to HDMI 1 on boot
> 
> In settings: default preview to HDMI 1 then select autoplay
> whenever projector boots up, projector first checks signal on HDMI1, if available displays ( double click back button to wake device connected to HDMI 1 if CEC enabled.)


Hey what launcher are you using. A YouTube video of your setup would be great


----------



## defiantmacho

rigidz said:


> Can you let us know whether 3D is supported by DLP link or Bluetooth? can't read the manual as it is in Chinese.


 You can use google translate app and allow it to use the camera. That way you point at the projector's screen while looking at your phone's screen and see a real time translation.


----------



## 4ever2fast4u

Has anyone a step by step guide how to change the language to english? 
With my translator app I was able to set the PJ to always start on HDMI 1 and that's all I will ever need it to do.

But i want to change colour, contrast and so on, and that's way to much to translate over and over again. 
And since we're on it, can someone post their picture settings? I really don't know where to start to get a good result. My previous Epson was prepared for me from the dealer.


----------



## adpayne

I just got my projector and am at a phone # prompt now. I have the dev settings downloaded but can't get into the area shown in the youtube video about changing language to english. Don't want to have to install a translate app on my phone.

Any ideas?

Edit: I still can't read anything, but can watch 4K files off of a USB drive. Man it looks good just on a white wall in daylight. It dwarfs the 85" sitting next to it. 

Very satisfied so far.


----------



## Yoshifriend

4ever2fast4u said:


> Has anyone a step by step guide how to change the language to english?
> With my translator app I was able to set the PJ to always start on HDMI 1 and that's all I will ever need it to do.
> 
> But i want to change colour, contrast and so on, and that's way to much to translate over and over again.
> And since we're on it, can someone post their picture settings? I really don't know where to start to get a good result. My previous Epson was prepared for me from the dealer.





adpayne said:


> I just got my projector and am at a phone # prompt now. I have the dev settings downloaded but can't get into the area shown in the youtube video about changing language to english. Don't want to have to install a translate app on my phone.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Edit: I still can't read anything, but can watch 4K files off of a USB drive. Man it looks good just on a white wall in daylight. It dwarfs the 85" sitting next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very satisfied so far.


Yeah I watched the same youtube video to setup English but his screen is different from when you first turn on the pj. My setup has automatically changed to how his looks now but from memory once you install the settings app apk file scroll down until you see like 6 squares that are apps and the last square will be all apps. Once in there you should see the settings app you installed and then follow the rest of his setup


----------



## adpayne

Yoshifriend said:


> Yeah I watched the same youtube video to setup English but his screen is different from when you first turn on the pj. My setup has automatically changed to how his looks now but from memory once you install the settings app apk file scroll down until you see like 6 squares that are apps and the last square will be all apps. Once in there you should see the settings app you installed and then follow the rest of his setup


Yeah, I can access that same area, but before I can go into the 6 squares, it displays the phone # entry again. It would be nice to actually calibrate it a bit. However the picture quality has exceeded my expectations. UHD BD looks awesome, and it does have Wide Color, and HDR. It even seems to be pixel shifting, as it looks better than 1080P to my eyes. My 85" Sony is dwarfed by the 120" picture I'm throwing. Time to order the CLR 120"screen now to take it to the next level.


----------



## dreamstate

netnerd said:


> Thanks for the link. I tried it on my existing diy screen paint in my bedroom and it came out pretty good so I will try to do one more for the living room for the new projector.


  W T H... seriously? You actually did that? Why didn't you just grab a flat screen TV? Ok, just a temp experiment... I see. I thought for a second that was going to be your actual set up.


----------



## J Bone

inquisito said:


> Was actually considering the same but the Aeon screen costs about twice as much in Europe as in the US so I am talking to some Chinese manufacturers (XY Screen and Snowhite) as they are cheaper.
> Getting my projector today!


Im interested to know what you found out from XY Screens and Snowhite.

Model numbers for UST screens, availability, pricing, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## dvs66

Hi guys,

For those of you who have the projector already. I have a few questions since I am wanted to acquire it as well. Do you have to use a voltage converter for it when in the US? And also if the fan is noisy or not?


----------



## 4ever2fast4u

I've read in this thread, that at least two guys from the US have their projector running directly from the wall plug with no problems.

The noise is not really loud and barely noticeable when watching a movie. For me the small fans are to annoying and I've built a TV bench with sound insulation and PC fans for the PJ to live inside.


----------



## DeanM3

I am using in the US without any voltage conversion.

Has anyone been able to sideload a workable apk of Netflix? The only version I can get to install seems to be the phone / touchscreen version and does not work with the remove.


----------



## dreamstate

I'm slightly disappointed that the contrast on this little beast is only 3000:1. 15 years ago when I was here and everyone was eagerly awaiting laser projectors that were supposed to arrive within a few years 3000:1 was what I got with my first DLP BenQ projector. We all thought contrast would be astronomical on laser projectors. What happened? Why are the numbers so low at this late date?


----------



## 4ever2fast4u

Does anyone know if it is posible to turn on the projector over HDMI? It is possible to turn on my soundbar when turning on the PJ, but since the remote of the PJ is bluetooth I'm not able to turn it on with my Logitech Harmony remote. And having the Xiaomi remote on the table only for on and off is quite annoying.

I know, first world problems...


----------



## rigidz

4ever2fast4u said:


> Does anyone know if it is posible to turn on the projector over HDMI? It is possible to turn on my soundbar when turning on the PJ, but since the remote of the PJ is bluetooth I'm not able to turn it on with my Logitech Harmony remote. And having the Xiaomi remote on the table only for on and off is quite annoying.
> 
> I know, first world problems...


click on = ( 3 parallel bars) while you are on any HDMI, then turn on CEC to ON


----------



## 4ever2fast4u

rigidz said:


> click on = ( 3 parallel bars) while you are on any HDMI, then turn on CEC to ON


 Thanks for your reply! That menu was new to me and I tried switching CEC to on. The PJ still won't turn on when I'm turning on my soundbar. The other way around works just fine, but unfortunately that brings me nothing.


----------



## adpayne

dvs66 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For those of you who have the projector already. I have a few questions since I am wanted to acquire it as well. Do you have to use a voltage converter for it when in the US? And also if the fan is noisy or not?


I asked for a 110 plug adapter which they included no charge.


----------



## adpayne

dreamstate said:


> I'm slightly disappointed that the contrast on this little beast is only 3000:1. 15 years ago when I was here and everyone was eagerly awaiting laser projectors that were supposed to arrive within a few years 3000:1 was what I got with my first DLP BenQ projector. We all thought contrast would be astronomical on laser projectors. What happened? Why are the numbers so low at this late date?


That is native contrast, which is quite good, not dynamic. It looks very good in the dark. I have a CLR screen on order which is supposed to enhance the contrast substantially. The videos on Youtube of Ambient Light Rejecting screens are pretty amazing.


----------



## J Bone

adpayne said:


> That is native contrast, which is quite good, not dynamic. It looks very good in the dark. I have a CLR screen on order which is supposed to enhance the contrast substantially. The videos on Youtube of Ambient Light Rejecting screens are pretty amazing.


Which CLR screen did you order? What size? What price did you get it for?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## netnerd

inquisito said:


> Do you get any issue with sparkles?
> I think if I used paint I would probably have to do it on a MDF board or similar to get it flat and even enough. UST projectors seem to highlight unevenness a lot more than long throw.


No issue with sparkles and I did used the thin mdf board.


----------



## dvs66

adpayne said:


> dvs66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> For those of you who have the projector already. I have a few questions since I am wanted to acquire it as well. Do you have to use a voltage converter for it when in the US? And also if the fan is noisy or not?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for a 110 plug adapter which they included no charge.
Click to expand...

May I ask where did you acquire your unit? I'm on the lookout for one. Its either eBay or I can order from xiaomi directly and have it shipped from Asia to me. But I dont think its any savings since it seems to cost almost as much to ship to US.


----------



## adpayne

dvs66 said:


> May I ask where did you acquire your unit? I'm on the lookout for one. Its either eBay or I can order from xiaomi directly and have it shipped from Asia to me. But I dont think its any savings since it seems to cost almost as much to ship to US.


********

Apparently we aren't allowed to share that info. Just watch one of the Youtube review videos, and it will be listed there.
There's only one place to order besides Ebay.


----------



## inquisito

J Bone said:


> inquisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was actually considering the same but the Aeon screen costs about twice as much in Europe as in the US so I am talking to some Chinese manufacturers (XY Screen and Snowhite) as they are cheaper.
> Getting my projector today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im interested to know what you found out from XY Screens and Snowhite.
> 
> Model numbers for UST screens, availability, pricing, etc.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

XY screen had 120 grid pet for around 550+ Freight . Found this to be too sparkling and not rejecting all that well. Their pet crystal was 1250 + freight. This was a much better screen but snowhite 120 I felt was slightly better and also cheaper at around 780 plus freight. You can check them out on A l i baba and they are fairly fast at answering questions. If based in US snowhite also has screens on A m a zon


----------



## J Bone

inquisito said:


> XY screen had 120 grid pet for around 550+ Freight . Found this to be too sparkling and not rejecting all that well. Their pet crystal was 1250 + freight. This was a much better screen but snowhite 120 I felt was slightly better and also cheaper at around 780 plus freight. You can check them out on A l i baba and they are fairly fast at answering questions. If based in US snowhite also has screens on A m a zon


 @inquisito

So it sounds like you have tested multiple UST screens. Any pictures you can share to show the comparison results you are stating?


----------



## radforce

Update on my end after couple of week owning this:

- I can play 4k HDR movies without any issue. I'm using xbox one s as blueray 4k player. Just need to enable the HDMI 2.0 in projector and update 4k display setting in xbox.
- Stream Netflix 4k + HDR works too (still using my xbox)
- I can play 3D movies using built in player. No luck on playing 3D movies using Kodi.

This my first projector so I can't compare performance and give good review. But overall i can say I'm satisified with my purchase! this will be used on my basement so i'll continue reading recommendation for screen. Currently, using Ikea blind as temp screen


----------



## bremorin

radforce said:


> Update on my end after couple of week owning this:
> 
> - I can play 4k HDR movies without any issue. I'm using xbox one s as blueray 4k player. Just need to enable the HDMI 2.0 in projector and update 4k display setting in xbox.
> - Stream Netflix 4k + HDR works too (still using my xbox)
> - I can play 3D movies using built in player. No luck on playing 3D movies using Kodi.
> 
> This my first projector so I can't compare performance and give good review. But overall i can say I'm satisified with my purchase! this will be used on my basement so i'll continue reading recommendation for screen. Currently, using Ikea blind as temp screen


does it tick all the boxes on your xbox one s 4k details?
enjoy your purchase man!


----------



## bremorin

i meant similar to this image:


----------



## radforce

bremorin said:


> i meant similar to this image:


Update: I saw the image now  it was blocked earlier in my office network.


Yes, all the check under TV resolution, Watching movies & TV and Playing Games are all in GREEN(Checked).


----------



## bremorin

radforce said:


> Update: I saw the image now  it was blocked earlier in my office network.
> 
> 
> Yes, all the check under TV resolution, Watching movies & TV and Playing Games are all in GREEN(Checked).


that's awesome. thanks!


----------



## vila2k

So does that confirm this will play 24p correctly then?


----------



## Yoshifriend

Is anyone else having trouble connecting soundbar through hdmi arc? I'm using a Panasonic sc-htb485. I've enabled arc pmc in the sound settings on the projector but no sound coming out


----------



## Yoshifriend

Mike Hipp said:


> Ok, just got mine last week....I've been planning to put together a solid review, but I'm very happy with my purchase.
> 
> As for power...oddly enough it accepts 110V just fine. I found a series of teardown pictures and saw that the power board takes 110V. I just used a simple plug adapter and it worked. I also bought a replacement cord (laptop cable style) from online and it works fine. Since it is so portable, I can just unplug everything, move it and plug it in the new place without having to dig through my old setup for the cord.
> 
> The only problems I've had with the system is ARC quirkiness, DTS sound issues and random issues with HDR from my AppleTV. I wish the Android part was snappier (processor wise) but it gets the job done. I have it projected across the wall from a picture window with plenty of sun and I'm satisfied with the image. I don't watch movies during the day, but mostly watch sports which is still great even in full light. I wish there was a quicker way to switch sources too. I just went ahead and bought a separate HDMI switcher.
> 
> Also, shipping was good. Ordered on the 10th of Dec and arrived the 26th, which isn't bad considering.
> 
> I also got a pair of active 3D glasses for free and have been surprisingly satisfied with them, given the fact that I wasn't a 3D fan a few years ago when it was all the rage.


hey how did you get the hdmi arc to work? trying to connect my panasonic soundbar ive put it on arc setting in sound settings on the projector and soundbar. using same cables i used on my old tv with no issue. so im missing something in the projector settings. thanks


----------



## d60pdp

I've bought one from GB. It works with US voltage. Installed the .apk from GB but still don't know how to enable English menu, any help is appreciated.

TIA.


----------



## Yoshifriend

d60pdp said:


> I've bought one from GB. It works with US voltage. Installed the .apk from GB but still don't know how to enable English menu, any help is appreciated.
> 
> TIA.


YouTube xiaomi laser projector English. There is a video showing you how


----------



## vila2k

vila2k said:


> So does that confirm this will play 24p correctly then?


...Yes, No... Maybe.... anyone?


----------



## inquisito

J Bone said:


> inquisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> XY screen had 120 grid pet for around 550+ Freight . Found this to be too sparkling and not rejecting all that well. Their pet crystal was 1250 + freight. This was a much better screen but snowhite 120 I felt was slightly better and also cheaper at around 780 plus freight. You can check them out on A l i baba and they are fairly fast at answering questions. If based in US snowhite also has screens on A m a zon
> 
> 
> 
> @inquisito
> 
> So it sounds like you have tested multiple UST screens. Any pictures you can share to show the comparison results you are stating?
Click to expand...

Hi, I have one comparison Pic here where left square is Grid, Center Snowhite, top right Pet Crystal, bottom right New Grid. Found out later that they had marked direction on Pet crystal wrong so not the best demo for that though.

Also attached images of my newly arrived Snowhite screen. Got to say I could not be happier! It has fixed on the the biggest issues I had with the Xiaomi and that was lack of contrast. The image really pops now, brings out excellent blacks and is perfectly watchable with downlights on. Looks like a giant flat-screen tv ?

Had a friend over who has Jvc X900 and DNP Supernova and he said it was very close to his setup at a fraction of the cost (but higher light output).


----------



## inquisito

inquisito said:


> J Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inquisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> XY screen had 120 grid pet for around 550+ Freight . Found this to be too sparkling and not rejecting all that well. Their pet crystal was 1250 + freight. This was a much better screen but snowhite 120 I felt was slightly better and also cheaper at around 780 plus freight. You can check them out on A l i baba and they are fairly fast at answering questions. If based in US snowhite also has screens on A m a zon
> 
> 
> 
> @inquisito
> 
> So it sounds like you have tested multiple UST screens. Any pictures you can share to show the comparison results you are stating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I have one comparison Pic here where left square is Grid, Center Snowhite, top right Pet Crystal, bottom right New Grid. Found out later that they had marked direction on Pet crystal wrong so not the best demo for that though.
> 
> Also attached images of my newly arrived Snowhite screen. Got to say I could not be happier! It has fixed on the the biggest issues I had with the Xiaomi and that was lack of contrast. The image really pops now, brings out excellent blacks and is perfectly watchable with downlights on. Looks like a giant flat-screen tv ?
> 
> Had a friend over who has Jvc X900 and DNP Supernova and he said it was very close to his setup at a fraction of the cost (but higher light output).
Click to expand...

Pics did not post first time..


----------



## bremorin

inquisito said:


> Pics did not post first time..


they look amazing man!


----------



## pottscb

inquisito said:


> Pics did not post first time..


Sorry, so which screen material did you end up using for the pics of the large dark screen...you said something about snow matte but I wouldn't think it would be so dark...the ambient light rejecting XY screens I looked at all say Black Diamond...is the screen surface flat fabric and not lenticular like the SI Black Diamond 1.3?

So, I know lumens comparisons between UHP, LED and laser are all apples to oranges...but, could someone who owns this pj and other well known pj (JVC, Epson, BenQ, Optoma, etc.) comment on the relative brightness of this pj to one of those in both video optimized as well as torch mode (for fighting daylights). I was leaning towards a Viewsonic PX800HD UST pj (at half the price) as a holdover pj until laser pjs got bright enough and cheap enough...this appears to be that but I'm not really comfortable buying from a little known brand for both pj and screen.


----------



## inquisito

pottscb said:


> inquisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics did not post first time..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, so which screen material did you end up using for the pics of the large dark screen...you said something about snow matte but I wouldn't think it would be so dark...the ambient light rejecting XY screens I looked at all say Black Diamond...is the screen surface flat fabric and not lenticular like the SI Black Diamond 1.3?
> 
> So, I know lumens comparisons between UHP, LED and laser are all apples to oranges...but, could someone who owns this pj and other well known pj (JVC, Epson, BenQ, Optoma, etc.) comment on the relative brightness of this pj to one of those in both video optimized as well as torch mode (for fighting daylights). I was leaning towards a Viewsonic PX800HD UST pj (at half the price) as a holdover pj until laser pjs got bright enough and cheap enough...this appears to be that but I'm not really comfortable buying from a little known brand for both pj and screen.
Click to expand...

I ended up buying the Snowhite ALR (the large screen). The sample of that was the center one.
The screen supposedly has a gain of 0.42 but does not seem that dark to me. The fabric is lenticular pvc. Due to the angle of projection of UST it works very well to block ceiling light. I have tested black diamond before on my epson but it suffered from annoying sparkling and the DNP Supernova was way better.

I cannot really answer your brightness question other than that I had a epson (tw4400) before which was far less bright. Laser does not dim over time the same way but not sure how it compares to led.
Xiaomi is one of the world's largest smartphone manufacturers so the brand is fairly known but they have not ventured that much outside China yet on other electronics.
I understand your doubts and it is a gamble but sometimes it pays off and personally I am very happy with my combination of screen and projector. The screen is perhaps the biggest find of the two.


----------



## sama

inquisito said:


> I ended up buying the Snowhite ALR (the large screen). The sample of that was the center one.
> The screen supposedly has a gain of 0.42 but does not seem that dark to me. The fabric is lenticular pvc. Due to the angle of projection of UST it works very well to block ceiling light. I have tested black diamond before on my epson but it suffered from annoying sparkling and the DNP Supernova was way better.
> 
> I cannot really answer your brightness question other than that I had a epson (tw4400) before which was far less bright. Laser does not dim over time the same way but not sure how it compares to led.
> Xiaomi is one of the world's largest smartphone manufacturers so the brand is fairly known but they have not ventured that much outside China yet on other electronics.
> I understand your doubts and it is a gamble but sometimes it pays off and personally I am very happy with my combination of screen and projector. The screen is perhaps the biggest find of the two.


hey inquisito, which Snowhite ALR did you buy? thanks


----------



## inquisito

sama said:


> inquisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up buying the Snowhite ALR (the large screen). The sample of that was the center one.
> The screen supposedly has a gain of 0.42 but does not seem that dark to me. The fabric is lenticular pvc. Due to the angle of projection of UST it works very well to block ceiling light. I have tested black diamond before on my epson but it suffered from annoying sparkling and the DNP Supernova was way better.
> 
> I cannot really answer your brightness question other than that I had a epson (tw4400) before which was far less bright. Laser does not dim over time the same way but not sure how it compares to led.
> Xiaomi is one of the world's largest smartphone manufacturers so the brand is fairly known but they have not ventured that much outside China yet on other electronics.
> I understand your doubts and it is a gamble but sometimes it pays off and personally I am very happy with my combination of screen and projector. The screen is perhaps the biggest find of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> hey inquisito, which Snowhite ALR did you buy? thanks
Click to expand...

h t t ps ://alib aba .co m/product/60563865832/SNOWHITE-120-16-9-Format-SM120LFH.html?spm=a2706.7843299.1998817009.12.udzfzl


----------



## sama

inquisito said:


> h t t ps ://alib aba .co m/product/60563865832/SNOWHITE-120-16-9-Format-SM120LFH.html?spm=a2706.7843299.1998817009.12.udzfzl


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## J Bone

inquisito said:


> Pics did not post first time..


Amazing! Based on your input and suggestions I went ahead and contacted Snowhite directly and put in an order for a 100" SM100LFH-E UST Screen. I had no idea how much better priced it was in comparison to the competition. Greatly appreciate your pics and personal experience. Just hoping it gets fulfilled prior to CNY because I know they shut down for like 2 weeks when it comes to shipping.


----------



## J Bone

pottscb said:


> Sorry, so which screen material did you end up using for the pics of the large dark screen...you said something about snow matte but I wouldn't think it would be so dark...the ambient light rejecting XY screens I looked at all say Black Diamond...is the screen surface flat fabric and not lenticular like the SI Black Diamond 1.3?
> 
> So, I know lumens comparisons between UHP, LED and laser are all apples to oranges...but, could someone who owns this pj and other well known pj (JVC, Epson, BenQ, Optoma, etc.) comment on the relative brightness of this pj to one of those in both video optimized as well as torch mode (for fighting daylights). I was leaning towards a Viewsonic PX800HD UST pj (at half the price) as a holdover pj until laser pjs got bright enough and cheap enough...this appears to be that but I'm not really comfortable buying from a little known brand for both pj and screen.


I have the Viewsonic PX800HD and just ordered the Snowhite SM100LFH-E. Once I have received and assembled it, I'll post pics of my results on the "Viewsonic PX800HD with a BCP120 Screen" forum. That might be a reasonable resource to show that projector's lower lumen performance with the right kind of screen compared to the Xiaomi laser projector from inquisito.


----------



## WvTheater

J Bone said:


> I have the Viewsonic PX800HD and just ordered the Snowhite SM100LFH-E. Once I have received and assembled it, I'll post pics of my results on the "Viewsonic PX800HD with a BCP120 Screen" forum. That might be a reasonable resource to show that projector's lower lumen performance with the right kind of screen compared to the Xiaomi laser projector from inquisito.


Odd.. I contacted them today and they replied and said they did not have any screens available other than 90" that they would be producing more when they return from their upcoming Holiday.


----------



## J Bone

WvTheater said:


> Odd.. I contacted them today and they replied and said they did not have any screens available other than 90" that they would be producing more when they return from their upcoming Holiday.




Man I really hope that’s not the case. I placed my order on Thursday of last week. So maybe I got one of the last ones available or you have more updated information than they gave me and I’ll have to wait a few weeks for my order to be completed. That’s going to suck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WvTheater

J Bone said:


> Man I really hope that’s not the case. I placed my order on Thursday of last week. So maybe I got one of the last ones available or you have more updated information than they gave me and I’ll have to wait a few weeks for my order to be completed. That’s going to suck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I'm going to send them another message. I may end up trying to find a Viewsonic BCP120 in stock soon if they are out for sure.


----------



## pottscb

Hey there,
Anyone who owns this projector can you please comment on the necessary throw range to achieve 100" image? PJC calculator doesn't list this one and I can't find it in the literature (actually can't find the literature, it just says 2.4m throw for 2m wide image). I'm thinking about 7 ft. but its critical in my setup as I have a ceiling fan at 7 ft.

Thanks,


----------



## J Bone

pottscb said:


> Hey there,
> Anyone who owns this projector can you please comment on the necessary throw range to achieve 100" image? PJC calculator doesn't list this one and I can't find it in the literature (actually can't find the literature, it just says 2.4m throw for 2m wide image). I'm thinking about 7 ft. but its critical in my setup as I have a ceiling fan at 7 ft.
> 
> Thanks,


I saw a picture of literature that somebody posted on a Chinese website. From the backside of the projector it said 27 cm to achieve 100 in screen. But as far as the height of the screen off of the top of the projector, I do not know.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lex vs Kingpin

pottscb said:


> Hey there,
> Anyone who owns this projector can you please comment on the necessary throw range to achieve 100" image? PJC calculator doesn't list this one and I can't find it in the literature (actually can't find the literature, it just says 2.4m throw for 2m wide image). I'm thinking about 7 ft. but its critical in my setup as I have a ceiling fan at 7 ft.
> 
> Thanks,


should be around 25 - 30 *cm* (centimeters) from the screen, it is a ultra short throw pj.


----------



## mnb

I've read through this entire post and another on a different forum and I'm still not 100% sure on this. 

Is it a true 4k projector or not? I'm looking at this one or the dell ust which I think is true 4k. Thanks


----------



## dragonbud0

mnb said:


> I've read through this entire post and another on a different forum and I'm still not 100% sure on this.
> 
> Is it a true 4k projector or not? I'm looking at this one or the dell ust which I think is true 4k. Thanks


Faux 4k; it's 1080p native.

Basic information: 
Optical parameter
Display: 0.47 inch DMD
Resolution: Full HD ( 1920 x 1080 )
Support resolution: 4K


----------



## mnb

dragonbud0 said:


> Faux 4k; it's 1080p native.
> 
> Basic information:
> Optical parameter
> Display: 0.47 inch DMD
> Resolution: Full HD ( 1920 x 1080 )
> Support resolution: 4K


Thanks. But the Dell one is true 4k though right? Wonder if it is really that much better for the extra $$.


----------



## dragonbud0

mnb said:


> Thanks. But the Dell one is true 4k though right? Wonder if it is really that much better for the extra $$.


Yes. That belongs to a different pay grade. Check it out at the $3k plus forum.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...3-dell-s718ql-4k-uhd-laser-ust-announced.html

https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/dell-introduces-s2718ql-projector-and-u3818dw-displays/


----------



## Dave in Green

dragonbud0 said:


> Faux 4k; it's 1080p native.
> 
> Basic information:
> Optical parameter
> Display: 0.47 inch DMD
> Resolution: Full HD ( 1920 x 1080 )
> Support resolution: 4K


Faux 4K is usually reserved for pixel shifting projectors. If this one has the native 1080p 0.47" DMD without pixel shifting and only has support for 4K then it doesn't really fit the faux 4K label. It would be pure 1080p.


----------



## dragonbud0

Dave in Green said:


> Faux 4K is usually reserved for pixel shifting projectors. If this one has the native 1080p 0.47" DMD without pixel shifting and only has support for 4K then it doesn't really fit the faux 4K label. It would be pure 1080p.


Thank you. You're right. I gave it too much credit. It should be price below $1k, then will be moving like hot cakes. I do miss my old LG pf1500 (LED, not laser) but hated the pink/red ring.


----------



## GreaterFool

Hi folks!

I was looking but couldn't find any info on what the smallest achievable screen size is. I can only squeeze 80-92" screen on my wall. Will this projector work for me?

I was thinking about either getting this or waiting for the new LG 4K but who knows when that's going to be released or how much it'll cost. This one looks great though.


----------



## pottscb

GreaterFool said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I was looking but couldn't find any info on what the smallest achievable screen size is. I can only squeeze 80-92" screen on my wall. Will this projector work for me?
> 
> I was thinking about either getting this or waiting for the new LG 4K but who knows when that's going to be released or how much it'll cost. This one looks great though.


I think it?s size is limited only by how close you mount it the the screen, through there aren?t any pj calculators with this pj listed that I know so hard to say.

I just want to know the max-min. Throw distance to achieve a 100? image...anybody?


----------



## J Bone

Found this on an Asian website in depth review.


----------



## J Bone

pottscb said:


> I think it?s size is limited only by how close you mount it the the screen, through there aren?t any pj calculators with this pj listed that I know so hard to say.
> 
> I just want to know the max-min. Throw distance to achieve a 100? image...anybody?


Here is a link to the review that I found the projection calculation sheet on.

https://post.smzdm.com/p/583523/


----------



## pottscb

Thanks J Bone....I would guess that?s from the window where the image is projected form...they really should standardize how they measure ultra shirt throw pjs, I?d vote measure to the side of the pj closest to the image like regular throw pjs...then these would be ~3? throw distance fr 100??image. 

Has anyone compared this unit to the XGIMI LED pj? I?m just wondering if brightness/contrast and image quality is comparable? That would mean you doubling the price just for the convenience of ultra-short throw (and laser vs.. LED)...that would be a hard sell.


----------



## mnb

pottscb said:


> Thanks J Bone....I would guess that?s from the window where the image is projected form...they really should standardize how they measure ultra shirt throw pjs, I?d vote measure to the side of the pj closest to the image like regular throw pjs...then these would be ~3? throw distance fr 100??image.
> 
> Has anyone compared this unit to the XGIMI LED pj? I?m just wondering if brightness/contrast and image quality is comparable? That would mean you doubling the price just for the convenience of ultra-short throw (and laser vs.. LED)...that would be a hard sell.


First off, thanks J Bone for finding that doc. Very helpful.

And no I don't think that measurement is from the projection opening. It is from the edge of the projector from the wall. They have it labeled as 'D' in the diagram.

What is interesting is that this pj says 37cm to get a 120" screen while the Dell I've been looking at says 18.4. That may make it easier for me to justify going with the more pricey Dell.


----------



## J Bone

WvTheater said:


> I'm going to send them another message. I may end up trying to find a Viewsonic BCP120 in stock soon if they are out for sure.




There may be light at the end of the tunnel yet! I just got a confirmation that they shipped my screen yesterday so hopefully I should have it at my doorstep in a week or so.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adpayne

Dave in Green said:


> Faux 4K is usually reserved for pixel shifting projectors. If this one has the native 1080p 0.47" DMD without pixel shifting and only has support for 4K then it doesn't really fit the faux 4K label. It would be pure 1080p.


You are correct, but it supports HDR and WCG as well. That makes a huge difference in picture quality. Even though it is only 1080P, UHD BD's and other 4K material look much better than HD sources. I'm sure the Dell is a great PJ, but I'm waiting for others to launch 4K UST PJs before investing too much money.


----------



## Dave in Green

"Supports" HDR and WCG is not significant unless it actually *displays* HDR and WCG. The cheapest toy LED projectors with low native resolution all advertise that they "support 1080p," but all they do is accept 1080p input, downscale it and display it in their low native resolution. Supporting and displaying are two entirely different performance categories so it's important to be sure which of the two features a projector actually has.


----------



## pottscb

*UST laser with bulb dimming*

Hey guys,
just wondering if this pj (or any UST) has the lamp dimming that is possible with the long throw laser models like the high end Sims or even now the Optoma UHZ-60, just read the review below that states this is the DLP implementation that many of us have been waiting for. I owned a Sim2 CX1080 and an InFocus 8602 years ago and, while I loved the ANSI contrast, the lack of ability to go dark in low light made me turn to current JVCs....if the new crop of laser DLPs can get even in the same ballpark as the original JVC RS1/RS2 then I may be a convert, though I'd prefer it in a UST package.

http://www.projection-homecinema.fr/2017/12/28/test-optoma-uhz65-dlp-4k-laser/


----------



## Surf-doggy

Hello everyone, I'm also very interested in the device, the device has no FI? Do you miss the fi not in movie mode?


----------



## Leghorn

This question is also for me important. What's about frame interpolation (FI)? I read nothing about it at Xiaomi. What's about 24 Hz-content (Blu-ray etc.), how are the experiences?


----------



## gunhedz

inquisito said:


> h t t ps ://alib aba .co m/product/60563865832/SNOWHITE-120-16-9-Format-SM120LFH.html?spm=a2706.7843299.1998817009.12.udzfzl


Hi inquisito,

I ordered a sample of the material, but I don't think they sent me the correct one.
Maybe you can tell me, if you have got the same material.

The one I received is in general plain flat on both sides.
What I believe is the backside, is white and a little bit rougher than the other grey/silver side.

I can't see any fine lines from the lenticular lenses.

Maybe they sent me a sample ALR material fot long-throw/classic projectors?

Can you maybe attach a macro photo of you screen material?

regards


----------



## adpayne

Dave in Green said:


> "Supports" HDR and WCG is not significant unless it actually *displays* HDR and WCG. The cheapest toy LED projectors with low native resolution all advertise that they "support 1080p," but all they do is accept 1080p input, downscale it and display it in their low native resolution. Supporting and displaying are two entirely different performance categories so it's important to be sure which of the two features a projector actually has.


And it does display HDR. I can see it in UHD BD's, and other content as well. I have 85", and 75" UHD displays, so am well aware of the difference.
It is much better than I expected at this pricepoint.


----------



## J Bone

gunhedz said:


> Hi inquisito,
> 
> I ordered a sample of the material, but I don't think they sent me the correct one.
> Maybe you can tell me, if you have got the same material.
> 
> The one I received is in general plain flat on both sides.
> What I believe is the backside, is white and a little bit rougher than the other grey/silver side.
> 
> I can't see any fine lines from the lenticular lenses.
> 
> Maybe they sent me a sample ALR material fot long-throw/classic projectors?
> 
> Can you maybe attach a macro photo of you screen material?
> 
> regards


It sounds like they may have sent you an incorrect sample. Before i ordered my screen i asked them to confirm that the material was a lenticular design. These were the photos of the samples they sent me...


----------



## gunhedz

J Bone said:


> It sounds like they may have sent you an incorrect sample. Before i ordered my screen i asked them to confirm that the material was a lenticular design. These were the photos of the samples they sent me...


Many thx J Bone,

this is what I was expecting to receive, so now I know I got a wrong material....damn...
Now I have become a little suspicious and do not know exactly if I should order.


----------



## Dave in Green

@adpayne, no disrespect intended and you may very well be right about the HDR performance, but I always like to wait for professional reviews by experienced AV veterans who measure with instrumented test equipment and publish hard numbers to back up their opinions. I've just seen too many instances where user impressions were not confirmed by instrumented test results from reliable sources with proven track records. For the benefit of everyone looking for a projector with that kind of performance I hope you're right.


----------



## J Bone

gunhedz said:


> Many thx J Bone,
> 
> this is what I was expecting to receive, so now I know I got a wrong material....damn...
> Now I have become a little suspicious and do not know exactly if I should order.


Yea I would be a little hesitant as well. Although did you request the samples by description (Ultra Short Throw ALR Screen Material) or by product code type (SM100LFH-E/SM120LFH-E)?
If Chinese is not your native language then Im sure a request by description only could be easily misunderstood.


----------



## adpayne

Dave in Green said:


> @*adpayne* , no disrespect intended and you may very well be right about the HDR performance, but I always like to wait for professional reviews by experienced AV veterans who measure with instrumented test equipment and publish hard numbers to back up their opinions. I've just seen too many instances where user impressions were not confirmed by instrumented test results from reliable sources with proven track records. For the benefit of everyone looking for a projector with that kind of performance I hope you're right.


I fully understand your point about professional reviews, and testing.
I was just extremely impressed how good the image looks at this pricepoint.
I have a dedicated room for serious movie watching, but it is very small. I wanted a large image in my livingroom when I have guests over, and this will do just fine until more true 4K UST PJs are available, and more reasonably priced. The Dell looks to be the best 4K (pixel shifting) value right now, but even on sale is 2.5 times the price of this one.


----------



## Dave in Green

@adpayne, I really appreciate your understanding. Sometimes people get angry and defensive when they think their judgment is being questioned. If a projector is performing to a user's satisfaction then that's a valid data point to add to the larger body of information that others will use to consider the projector. I think we're all looking forward to more data on this projector including instrumented testing by experienced professional reviewers to be able to put its performance in perspective with other more familiar models.


----------



## rigidz

Dave in Green said:


> @adpayne, I really appreciate your understanding. Sometimes people get angry and defensive when they think their judgment is being questioned. If a projector is performing to a user's satisfaction then that's a valid data point to add to the larger body of information that others will use to consider the projector. I think we're all looking forward to more data on this projector including instrumented testing by experienced professional reviewers to be able to put its performance in perspective with other more familiar models.


Dave, 

This is not a professional review. just my observations from viewing experience. 

This projector supports HDR and enhances image based on HDR data. Here is how I have tested. I have used ultra 4k Blu-ray player and planet earth 2 HDR Media for testing HDR vs non hdr. we (my whole family) unanimously voted that HDR image looks good compared to non hdr. 

My receiver doesn't support HDR. so we have tested HDR by connecting the player to the projector and same video through the receiver for Non-HDR.


Same with Amazon prime videos. ( HDR is enabled whenever we played HDR videos).


----------



## Surf-doggy

*xiaomi*

4 K bluray incl. HDR looks like *only* good ?


----------



## Troy LaMont

Surf-doggy said:


> 4 K bluray incl. HDR looks like *only* good ?


The projector isn't marketed as an HDR or 4K projector, just the fact that it supports it. It's really just an added bonus and not a specific product point.


----------



## Surf-doggy

i know


----------



## Surf-doggy

hello, does the beamer make a shifting? can it render 4k content better than full HD?


----------



## pottscb

*yes*



J Bone said:


> Yea I would be a little hesitant as well. Although did you request the samples by description (Ultra Short Throw ALR Screen Material) or by product code type (SM100LFH-E/SM120LFH-E)?
> If Chinese is not your native language then Im sure a request by description only could be easily misunderstood.


Hey J Bone, I read on another thread that you just received your lenticular screen, care to share your impressions on the difference it made in your room? (and which screen)

Thanks,
Cory


----------



## J Bone

pottscb said:


> Hey J Bone, I read on another thread that you just received your lenticular screen, care to share your impressions on the difference it made in your room? (and which screen)
> 
> Thanks,
> Cory


Would love to but there was a delay in delivery. It's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. So we'll see if that actually happens. But rest assured once I have it installed I'll post as many pictures as I can. I feel visuals over descriptions definitely make a better difference in our discussions on these forms.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## inquisito

gunhedz said:


> inquisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> h t t ps ://alib aba .co m/product/60563865832/SNOWHITE-120-16-9-Format-SM120LFH.html?spm=a2706.7843299.1998817009.12.udzfzl
> 
> 
> 
> Hi inquisito,
> 
> I ordered a sample of the material, but I don't think they sent me the correct one.
> Maybe you can tell me, if you have got the same material.
> 
> The one I received is in general plain flat on both sides.
> What I believe is the backside, is white and a little bit rougher than the other grey/silver side.
> 
> I can't see any fine lines from the lenticular lenses.
> 
> Maybe they sent me a sample ALR material fot long-throw/classic projectors?
> 
> Can you maybe attach a macro photo of you screen material?
> 
> regards
Click to expand...

Hi, it should be fairly easy to see it is lenticular up close and the back should be black and shiny.


----------



## inquisito

A couple more pics with dark and ambient light.
Still super happy with the Snowhite ALR!


----------



## inquisito

J Bone said:


> gunhedz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many thx J Bone,
> 
> this is what I was expecting to receive, so now I know I got a wrong material....damn...
> Now I have become a little suspicious and do not know exactly if I should order.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I would be a little hesitant as well. Although did you request the samples by description (Ultra Short Throw ALR Screen Material) or by product code type (SM100LFH-E/SM120LFH-E)?
> If Chinese is not your native language then Im sure a request by description only could be easily misunderstood.
Click to expand...

Their most proficient English-speaking guy Mike Chen is on vacation until the 27th. Perhaps best to wait for him.


----------



## 10basetom

According to this review you can change the language to English: http://www.awaqa.com/xiaomi-mi-ultra-short-5000-review-laser-projector-buy-price/

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## pottscb

Anyone here seen light output measurements from a reviewer (or take them yourselves), I'm just wondering how it compares to others? I think its rated 5000 lumens I'm wondering if it puts out half that and if there are brighter, less accurate modes?


----------



## adpayne

Surf-doggy said:


> hello, does the beamer make a shifting? can it render 4k content better than full HD?


It doesn't do pixel shifting, but 4K content looks superior to 1080P.
It does HDR very well!!! I finally got my 120" Elite CLR screen up, and it looks like a giant flat panel TV. I've been able to remove the cardboard from my livingroom window that has been there for 6 years, as there is absolutely no reflections, or image degradation whatsoever with this combo.


----------



## Surf-doggy

and the bad motion representation really does not bother you - with fast movements? for example ? or football?


----------



## Surf-doggy

adpayne: can you please take a picture of your front? how did you position the middle box? the beamer is in the way!


----------



## J Bone

pottscb said:


> Hey J Bone, I read on another thread that you just received your lenticular screen, care to share your impressions on the difference it made in your room? (and which screen)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cory




Just set up a Snowhite 100” screen. Very good price and great results! Check the Viewsonic PX800HD with BCP120 Screen discussion for pics of screen and assembly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ttt2k

Hi All,

Does anyone know if you can control this projector via IP or CEC? I am looking to integrate it into my Crestron system.

Thanks very much, for all the great information already provided in the thread! Hopefully I can order this soon!


----------



## Yoshifriend

adpayne said:


> It doesn't do pixel shifting, but 4K content looks superior to 1080P.
> It does HDR very well!!! I finally got my 120" Elite CLR screen up, and it looks like a giant flat panel TV. I've been able to remove the cardboard from my livingroom window that has been there for 6 years, as there is absolutely no reflections, or image degradation whatsoever with this combo.


how did you enable HDR?


----------



## rocklee

pottscb said:


> Thanks J Bone....I would guess that?s from the window where the image is projected form...they really should standardize how they measure ultra shirt throw pjs, I?d vote measure to the side of the pj closest to the image like regular throw pjs...then these would be ~3? throw distance fr 100??image.
> 
> Has anyone compared this unit to the XGIMI LED pj? I?m just wondering if brightness/contrast and image quality is comparable? That would mean you doubling the price just for the convenience of ultra-short throw (and laser vs.. LED)...that would be a hard sell.


I have. Xiaomi is better, but of course more expensive. It is far more effective if you buy the relevant screen for it as most owners in China are doing. Long throw projectors still sell but i think more people are seeing the advantages of ust. Who knows but I've been steering towards ust since i got my zgimi h1.

Xiaomi has a better chance to sell internationally since they already have their bases in different countries. Just remember that this is xiaomi's first attempt (and a pretty good one) while xgimi has been in the game for a bit longer. Check out jmgo, they have a new ust for around the same price as this xiaomi.


----------



## adpayne

Yoshifriend said:


> how did you enable HDR?


I just played content authored with HDR, such as Netflix, Amazon, Youtube, and UHD BDs. It isn't as bright as my UHD TV, but still noticable.


----------



## pottscb

The JmGO S1 is $5K retail though it states it is 4K compatible, it would have to be MUCH brighter and way more contrast than Xiaomi UST...I think it would compete more with the Epson LS100 which is still much less expensive. All these new products are great for consumers though...be patient, the prices will come down quickly (I'm telling myself this mostly...)


----------



## rocklee

pottscb said:


> The JmGO S1 is $5K retail though it states it is 4K compatible, it would have to be MUCH brighter and way more contrast than Xiaomi UST...I think it would compete more with the Epson LS100 which is still much less expensive. All these new products are great for consumers though...be patient, the prices will come down quickly (I'm telling myself this mostly...)


JMGO S1 is not a 4k projector but it can play 4k videos. The JMGOs are brighter than the equivalennt XGIMI A1 models. Would be interesting to see a direct comparison between these two projectors.

And yes, patience is a virtue, although this is an exciting time for visual/audio technology


----------



## yeti47

@inquisito I think I buy the same screen as you. 

Have you had the opportunity to test HDR content? If so, is not it too dark?
How much did you pay for the screen?


----------



## miboy

radforce said:


> Update on my end after couple of week owning this:
> 
> - I can play 4k HDR movies without any issue. I'm using xbox one s as blueray 4k player. Just need to enable the HDMI 2.0 in projector and update 4k display setting in xbox.
> - Stream Netflix 4k + HDR works too (still using my xbox)
> - I can play 3D movies using built in player. No luck on playing 3D movies using Kodi.
> 
> This my first projector so I can't compare performance and give good review. But overall i can say I'm satisified with my purchase! this will be used on my basement so i'll continue reading recommendation for screen. Currently, using Ikea blind as temp screen


Hi,
How can you install a KODI?


----------



## luisdans

*Xioami Ultra Short throw and IR/RF Remote?*

I purchased the Xiaomi Mi Laser projector two weeks ago for $1676.00 USD using a LightInTheBox coupon (Code MIPROJECTOR2 posted in gizmochina, plus $35 insured shippment). It arrived yesterday in perfect condition. It took me less than 20 minutes to find the right plug converter, install the english APK and start using it. I have been projector fan for 20+ years, dedicating a full room to my home theater using mostly RUNCO and SONY projectors. I will need to use it for longer to comment but would rate "Very satisfied" my initial experience.

Need your help on one topic: My wife loves the TiVO (roamio) remote and the Xioami uses a bluetooth remote, so she will dislike having two remotes. Can someone suggest a combination of hardware/software that can allow me to control the projector from the TiVO another Universal/IR/RF remote such as the Harmony?. Are you aware of any way to send on/off/volume commands either via bluetooth or wifi (Xioami has an app that does this) using Amazon Alexa voice commands? 

The Android experts might have some ideas... 

Thank you.


----------



## rmunawar9

hey guys just today I got my Mi Projector and I'm loving it. This is indeed an excellent projector. But here are few questions I have:

1. I'm using nVidia Shield TV 2017 and I have connected it using HDMI however in my Netflix application and Amazon Prime Video I don't see the option of UHD and HDR. Can someone tell me how to enable that? BTW in nVidia Shield YouTube app I can watch 4K videos.

2. Some how I'm not able to get keystone right and on my wall it's not 100% square. Also somehow the TOP line is not straight bottom line looks straight.

3. Any suggestion for a good launcher to install to replace stock?


----------



## Radio81

luisdans said:


> I purchased the Xiaomi Mi Laser projector two weeks ago for $1676.00 USD using a LightInTheBox coupon (Code MIPROJECTOR2 posted in gizmochina, plus $35 insured shippment). It arrived yesterday in perfect condition. It took me less than 20 minutes to find the right plug converter, install the english APK and start using it. I have been projector fan for 20+ years, dedicating a full room to my home theater using mostly RUNCO and SONY projectors. I will need to use it for longer to comment but would rate "Very satisfied" my initial experience.
> 
> Need your help on one topic: My wife loves the TiVO (roamio) remote and the Xioami uses a bluetooth remote, so she will dislike having two remotes. Can someone suggest a combination of hardware/software that can allow me to control the projector from the TiVO another Universal/IR/RF remote such as the Harmony?. Are you aware of any way to send on/off/volume commands either via bluetooth or wifi (Xioami has an app that does this) using Amazon Alexa voice commands?
> 
> The Android experts might have some ideas...
> 
> Thank you.


Where do you apply the coupon code? Added to cart but I didn't see an option for adding the promotion code.


----------



## ballers34

Radio81 said:


> luisdans said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the Xiaomi Mi Laser projector two weeks ago for $1676.00 USD using a LightInTheBox coupon (Code MIPROJECTOR2 posted in gizmochina, plus $35 insured shippment). It arrived yesterday in perfect condition. It took me less than 20 minutes to find the right plug converter, install the english APK and start using it. I have been projector fan for 20+ years, dedicating a full room to my home theater using mostly RUNCO and SONY projectors. I will need to use it for longer to comment but would rate "Very satisfied" my initial experience.
> 
> Need your help on one topic: My wife loves the TiVO (roamio) remote and the Xioami uses a bluetooth remote, so she will dislike having two remotes. Can someone suggest a combination of hardware/software that can allow me to control the projector from the TiVO another Universal/IR/RF remote such as the Harmony?. Are you aware of any way to send on/off/volume commands either via bluetooth or wifi (Xioami has an app that does this) using Amazon Alexa voice commands?
> 
> The Android experts might have some ideas...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you apply the coupon code? Added to cart but I didn't see an option for adding the promotion code.
Click to expand...

I tried the code and it expired Mar.1st but I believe they will be having another sale in a week or so I?m looking for this projector also


----------



## pop10

rmunawar9 said:


> hey guys just today I got my Mi Projector and I'm loving it. This is indeed an excellent projector. But here are few questions I have:
> 
> 1. I'm using nVidia Shield TV 2017 and I have connected it using HDMI however in my Netflix application and Amazon Prime Video I don't see the option of UHD and HDR. Can someone tell me how to enable that? BTW in nVidia Shield YouTube app I can watch 4K videos.
> 
> 2. Some how I'm not able to get keystone right and on my wall it's not 100% square. Also somehow the TOP line is not straight bottom line looks straight.
> 
> 3. Any suggestion for a good launcher to install to replace stock?


I ordered my projector recently and I have this same problem. The picture is not straight. I wanted to come on here and see if this was common. The top line is horrendously warped and the picture looks wavy. I thought it was the a keystone issue, but it doesn't fix it. I am likely going to return this if a fix isn't possible.


----------



## pop10

pop10 said:


> I ordered my projector recently and I have this same problem. The picture is not straight. I wanted to come on here and see if this was common. The top line is horrendously warped and the picture looks wavy. I thought it was the a keystone issue, but it doesn't fix it. I am likely going to return this if a fix isn't possible.


Forget what I said: It's my wall that was warping the screen, drastically. I have ordered the elite short throw screen but I haven't put it up yet. I changed walls and the warp was gone. I love this projector. It is amazing. Works perfect with my Sonos Playbar and sub. The xiaomi remote works with both my Nvidia shield and Playbar without setting up anything; just worked out the box. this thing so far is worth $1750 I spent on it.


----------



## kvokka

Hello,
I get my Xiaomi projector few days ago and I really happy with it.

but now, I've got 2 questions, which i can not resolve:

1) I want to install another launcher. Which one is better? Do I need root for it? If yes, which one too use? It is scary for me to make such experiments on this device.
2) I want to mount it on the wall and found really interesting option how to do it. (sorry for the link, it i'm new here) dnp-screens.com/en/products/optical-flat-screens/dnp-laserpanel/dnp-laserpanel-executive-basic
I've wrote to this company, but I did not got the answer yet. May be you found something familiar or know how to mount it in the most compact manner?

Thank you!


----------



## Surf-doggy

Google Chromcast Ultra


----------



## pop10

kvokka said:


> Hello,
> I get my Xiaomi projector few days ago and I really happy with it.
> 
> but now, I've got 2 questions, which i can not resolve:
> 
> 1) I want to install another launcher. Which one is better? Do I need root for it? If yes, which one too use? It is scary for me to make such experiments on this device.
> 2) I want to mount it on the wall and found really interesting option how to do it. (sorry for the link, it i'm new here) dnp-screens.com/en/products/optical-flat-screens/dnp-laserpanel/dnp-laserpanel-executive-basic
> I've wrote to this company, but I did not got the answer yet. May be you found something familiar or know how to mount it in the most compact manner?
> 
> Thank you!


Watch the following video, you don't need to root it:


----------



## kvokka

pop10 said:


> Watch the following video, you don't need to root it:


Thank you for reply, but the problem is, that after the last update can not just install play market.
I tried to install chome or another launcher from apk, it was installed successful, but i can not open it.

so, i decided, that maybe root it mandatory for current version?

and do you know, will be ever international version of firmware? 

thank you!


----------



## rmunawar9

kvokka said:


> Thank you for reply, but the problem is, that after the last update can not just install play market.
> 
> I tried to install chome or another launcher from apk, it was installed successful, but i can not open it.
> 
> 
> 
> so, i decided, that maybe root it mandatory for current version?
> 
> 
> 
> and do you know, will be ever international version of firmware?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!




I'm facing the similar issue. Installed MI Launcher and Kodi but both didn't run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lopez.kj

Hi Everyone,

New to the forums but have been following along for a while now. I've narrowed my search down to a few UST projectors, but am having a hard time making a decision without seeing anything in real life. For those of you who have bought the Xiaomi Mi projector, why did you choose this one? Why not Viewsonic (ls820 or PX800), or LG? Thanks!


----------



## pop10

rmunawar9 said:


> I'm facing the similar issue. Installed MI Launcher and Kodi but both didn't run.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You just spent $1700.00 on a projector. Hop over to Best buy and buy an Nvidia Shield or some other media streaming. Mine works perfectly with this projector.


----------



## rmunawar9

pop10 said:


> You just spent $1700.00 on a projector. Hop over to Best buy and buy an Nvidia Shield or some other media streaming. Mine works perfectly with this projector.




Thanks for suggestion. I already have one nVidia Shield and Xbox one S and both connected to the projector. Was just wondering if can replace the launcher for fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pop10

lopez.kj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New to the forums but have been following along for a while now. I've narrowed my search down to a few UST projectors, but am having a hard time making a decision without seeing anything in real life. For those of you who have bought the Xiaomi Mi projector, why did you choose this one? Why not Viewsonic (ls820 or PX800), or LG? Thanks!


I was in the same situation as you. I wanted the flat screen look for my condo. I was deciding between the viewsonic ls820, ls830, Optoma zh400ust, Dell 4k ultra short throw, Epson ls100. 

I also wanted the appropriate screen, which you should definitely add to your setup as well: I chose the elite aeon CLR, you have the viewsonic BCP option as well. A few other options out there as well. Your screen should be specific to the short throw. 

This is why I chose Xiaomi, even though I could afford any of the projectors I mentioned above (no particular order of reason):

*1.* Style: Xiaomi's projector is the sleekest, thinnest, non-bulking looking short throw on the market. 
*2.* The reviews were good. And they met my expections. It's a nice projector. 
*3.* Works well with my Sonos Playbar and Sub. The Xiaomi projector, unlike every other projector on the market, except for the $5k Dell, comes equipped with a Toslink Digital Sound Port. Made it easy to set up my Sonos System. 
*4.* Value: I felt that for $1750.00, I would get a similar quality if not better for $1300 - $4000 less. My wife wants a second one for the bedroom now. 
*5.* Didn't want to pay full price for a short throw that wasn't 4k. When a good 4k short throw comes out in the near future, I could put this one in the bedroom and buy a 4k that is reasonably priced, not bulky and put it in the living room. Right now, only Dell and hisense are in the 4k ust game. The price will drop in the near future. 

Reasons NOT to get it:
*1.* No real warranty. I don't believe. 30 Days with Ebay or whoever you purchase it from
*2.* Everything is in Chinese. This can be easily converted and is not a real problem for me.
*3.* Unknown long term performance without a warranty.
*4.* A real 4k short throw could be around the corner. If you only want to buy one, you'd have to sell it to get a real 4k.


----------



## lopez.kj

pop10 said:


> I was in the same situation as you. I wanted the flat screen look for my condo. I was deciding between the viewsonic ls820, ls830, Optoma zh400ust, Dell 4k ultra short throw, Epson ls100.
> 
> I also wanted the appropriate screen, which you should definitely add to your setup as well: I chose the elite aeon CLR, you have the viewsonic BCP option as well. A few other options out there as well. Your screen should be specific to the short throw.
> 
> This is why I chose Xiaomi, even though I could afford any of the projectors I mentioned above (no particular order of reason):
> 
> *1.* Style: Xiaomi's projector is the sleekest, thinnest, non-bulking looking short throw on the market.
> *2.* The reviews were good. And they met my expections. It's a nice projector.
> *3.* Works well with my Sonos Playbar and Sub. The Xiaomi projector, unlike every other projector on the market, except for the $5k Dell, comes equipped with a Toslink Digital Sound Port. Made it easy to set up my Sonos System.
> *4.* Value: I felt that for $1750.00, I would get a similar quality if not better for $1300 - $4000 less. My wife wants a second one for the bedroom now.
> *5.* Didn't want to pay full price for a short throw that wasn't 4k. When a good 4k short throw comes out in the near future, I could put this one in the bedroom and buy a 4k that is reasonably priced, not bulky and put it in the living room. Right now, only Dell and hisense are in the 4k ust game. The price will drop in the near future.
> 
> Reasons NOT to get it:
> *1.* No real warranty. I don't believe. 30 Days with Ebay or whoever you purchase it from
> *2.* Everything is in Chinese. This can be easily converted and is not a real problem for me.
> *3.* Unknown long term performance without a warranty.
> *4.* A real 4k short throw could be around the corner. If you only want to buy one, you'd have to sell it to get a real 4k.


Wow, great thanks for the response. I am in the exact same boat as you, looking at all of those projectors. Tough call on whether to wait for a better 4k option, or just purchase this now and enjoy for the time being. Also, glad to know your wife is enjoying it! I guess my only concern now is brightness. I've read that 5000 lumens was more like 1500... do you find the projector bright enough? 

Thanks again!


----------



## pop10

lopez.kj said:


> Wow, great thanks for the response. I am in the exact same boat as you, looking at all of those projectors. Tough call on whether to wait for a better 4k option, or just purchase this now and enjoy for the time being. Also, glad to know your wife is enjoying it! I guess my only concern now is brightness. I've read that 5000 lumens was more like 1500... do you find the projector bright enough?
> 
> Thanks again!


I feel like it could be a little brighter. I turned the brightness up to max and it performs adequately. My expectations for a $1700 laser UST projector were surpassed, that doesn't necessarily mean that this projector is the best, I don't think it probably is; I think it's good for what it is. It's probably the best value for my situation.

I never planned for this projector to be the end all and be all and I still may go get the 5k lumen, 4k laser projector from Dell. My goal was to have something adequate that would hold me until a good 4k projector was released. If that were not my goal, I probably would have chosen the Epson LS100.


----------



## rmunawar9

pop10 said:


> I feel like it could be a little brighter. I turned the brightness up to max and it performs adequately. My expectations for a $1700 laser UST projector were surpassed, that doesn't necessarily mean that this projector is the best, I don't think it probably is; I think it's good for what it is. It's probably the best value for my situation.
> 
> I never planned for this projector to be the end all and be all and I still may go get the 5k lumen, 4k laser projector from Dell. My goal was to have something adequate that would hold me until a good 4k projector was released. If that were not my goal, I probably would have chosen the Epson LS100.


I would agree for me as well I bought this projector after looking at many options including 65-75" UHD TVs but then I thought at this price this is the best option and I can hold to pour big money for sometime until a good real 4K HDR UST option is available at a reasonable price and frankly I'm so happy with my purchase.


----------



## lopez.kj

Thanks all for the input, very helpful! Did anyone consider the Viewsonic LS820? With a refurb selling for $2100, I'm currently torn between the two! Hoping to make a decision ASAP! Thanks again.


----------



## kraine

One new Xiaomi DLP Laser projector is online :

https://translate.google.com/transl...st-xiaomi-mi-projecteur-laser-ust/&edit-text=


----------



## simpleHT

kraine said:


> One new Xiaomi DLP Laser projector is online :
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl...st-xiaomi-mi-projecteur-laser-ust/&edit-text=


Thanks Kraine. Good to hear from expert's perspectives.


----------



## Radio81

kraine said:


> One new Xiaomi DLP Laser projector is online :
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl...st-xiaomi-mi-projecteur-laser-ust/&edit-text=


Thank you for the review. This is what I needed to know:

"Do not expect to make multi-player games in a strong position with the Xiaomi Mi UST laser , our measurements show that the display delay (depending on the selected mode) starts at 126.6 msec. to peak at 159.9 msec . It's way too much for Gamers."

That's a shame. I've been considering purchasing this, but had not seen one single input lag measurement until now.


----------



## mnb

Radio81 said:


> Thank you for the review. This is what I needed to know:
> 
> "Do not expect to make multi-player games in a strong position with the Xiaomi Mi UST laser , our measurements show that the display delay (depending on the selected mode) starts at 126.6 msec. to peak at 159.9 msec . It's way too much for Gamers."
> 
> That's a shame. I've been considering purchasing this, but had not seen one single input lag measurement until now.


He didn't say that he was using game mode for this testing did he? My understanding from another forum was that this pj has a couple of places to select game mode that would decrease lag. I'm hoping that is the case.


----------



## BattleAxeVR

kraine said:


> One new Xiaomi DLP Laser projector is online :
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl...st-xiaomi-mi-projecteur-laser-ust/&edit-text=


2351: 1 contrast! Magnifique  too bad about the FI, input lag, and noise.

If they are in fact using the same 0.47 1080p DMD used in the BenQ W1700, I'm shocked at the difference in on/off contrast ratio. 

600:1 vs 2300:1, nearly four times better!

Is there no light border issue on this projector? Maybe it's masked internally.

I also wonder if new versions of the TI 0.47 DLPs with XPR shifting will eventually reach 2300:1 native contrast ratio by using better designs, or if perhaps the XPR mode is what's causing the low contrast on the BenQ.
@kraine Would you mind testing the W1700 again, real quick, for contrast, with XPR disabled? I wonder if the contrast will be better, as others have suggested.

If the contrast is good with XPR off and since it supports 120hz I might buy it after all. I wonder if the HDMI 2.0 inputs on the Xaomi also allow 1080p 120hz (or 60hz frame sequential 3D from a PC). Is there a user manual? Usually the resolution / refresh rate timing charts are legible in English.


----------



## kraine

Battleawe this is not the same chip and the Xiaomi is a laser projector, no surprise that the contrast is better.


----------



## Radio81

mnb said:


> He didn't say that he was using game mode for this testing did he? My understanding from another forum was that this pj has a couple of places to select game mode that would decrease lag. I'm hoping that is the case.


I saw no mention of the different modes being used, but this is what I gathered:
"(depending on the selected mode) starts at 126.6 msec. to peak at 159.9 msec"

So if there is a game mode that lowers input lag, I’m guessing it lowers it from 159.9 ms to 126.6 ms.


----------



## inquisito

mnb said:


> Radio81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the review. This is what I needed to know:
> 
> "Do not expect to make multi-player games in a strong position with the Xiaomi Mi UST laser , our measurements show that the display delay (depending on the selected mode) starts at 126.6 msec. to peak at 159.9 msec . It's way too much for Gamers."
> 
> That's a shame. I've been considering purchasing this, but had not seen one single input lag measurement until now. /forum/images/smilies/eek.gif
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say that he was using game mode for this testing did he? My understanding from another forum was that this pj has a couple of places to select game mode that would decrease lag. I'm hoping that is the case.
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly! Took me a while to find it since it was not translated. Would like to know if those times where in the correct mode.


----------



## BattleAxeVR

"Le Xiaomi Mi est un diffuseur frontal équipé d’une puce DMD de Texas Instrument 1080p 0.47. Il s’agit du même chip qui équipe les mini-projecteurs DLP à LED de LG (PF1000, LARGO) et autres Vivitek Qumi Q8."

But I thought all those projectors using the Pico 1080p 0.47 DMD had terrible contrast (under 1000:1) just like the new 0.47 XPR projectors?

Regardless, I hope we see more 1080p projectors with HDR + 4K inputs and decent contrast with laser light sources. 4K doesn't matter to me much, I'm much more interested in HDR, laser, 120hz, and wide colour gamut.

You didn't seem to measure the gamut in your review though. Their ads mention 85% of NTSC coverage, so maybe that translates to better DCI P3 than most lamp projectors.


----------



## inquisito

Has anyone managed to install Plex or Kodi on it? Been using external sources but would be easier for my kids to just use it natively.


----------



## Bubur

inquisito said:


> My thoughts exactly! Took me a while to find it since it was not translated. Would like to know if those times where in the correct mode.


When it comes to input lag with this projector, I found this video to be pretty helpful:


----------



## kraine

BattleAxeVR said:


> You didn't seem to measure the gamut in your review though. Their ads mention 85% of NTSC coverage, so maybe that translates to better DCI P3 than most lamp projectors.


You might read the colorimetry part deeper, allo the Gamuts measurements are there. Juste click on load more button.


----------



## sage11x

BattleAxeVR said:


> 2351: 1 contrast! Magnifique  too bad about the FI, input lag, and noise.
> 
> If they are in fact using the same 0.47 1080p DMD used in the BenQ W1700, I'm shocked at the difference in on/off contrast ratio.
> 
> 600:1 vs 2300:1, nearly four times better!
> 
> Is there no light border issue on this projector? Maybe it's masked internally.
> 
> I also wonder if new versions of the TI 0.47 DLPs with XPR shifting will eventually reach 2300:1 native contrast ratio by using better designs, or if perhaps the XPR mode is what's causing the low contrast on the BenQ.
> 
> @kraine Would you mind testing the W1700 again, real quick, for contrast, with XPR disabled? I wonder if the contrast will be better, as others have suggested.
> 
> If the contrast is good with XPR off and since it supports 120hz I might buy it after all. I wonder if the HDMI 2.0 inputs on the Xaomi also allow 1080p 120hz (or 60hz frame sequential 3D from a PC). Is there a user manual? Usually the resolution / refresh rate timing charts are legible in English.


Battleaxe, the Xiaomi here is a 1080p projector. The google translate is a little rough but kraine mentions at the start of the review that while the projector accepts 4K sources it down samples that 4K source to the native 1080p resolution of the projector. So it's not a 4K projector and it's not the same XPR chip being used in the W1700/HT2550. Maybe kraine can correct me here but I believe the 1080p chip used in this Xiaomi is the same DC3 DMD used in the majority of consumer 1080p DLP projectors.


----------



## BattleAxeVR

Oh I see it now, thanks! Yes it's disappointing there's no P3 support despite laser. Noisy as hell too.


----------



## BattleAxeVR

sage11x said:


> Battleaxe, the Xiaomi here is a 1080p projector. The google translate is a little rough but kraine mentions at the start of the review that while the projector accepts 4K sources it down samples that 4K source to the native 1080p resolution of the projector. So it's not a 4K projector and it's not the same XPR chip being used in the W1700/HT2550. Maybe kraine can correct me here but I believe the 1080p chip used in this Xiaomi is the same DC3 DMD used in the majority of consumer 1080p DLP projectors.


The DMD in most older 1080p DLPs is 0.66 inch DC3, not 0.47 Pico type which have the tilt and roll mirrors which everyone complained about having terrible low-end contrast in those LED projectors. So this one is either very well made or it's using a 0.66 DMD and even then, with an optimised light path compared to most DLPs except the w2000+ which does 2500:1.

That honestly is the type of projector I would be looking to upgrade to, a relatively high contrast DLP, if it weren't so noisy, had more gamut, and low input lag. The price is right though. I really think it's a shame they can't do WCG with a laser light, and why is it so loud and with such low lumens? My lamp-based DLP is brighter than that, at least with a fresh bulb in it.

120hz support is something 1080p projectors with HDMI 2.0 input and 3D should all in theory support, so I may get what I am looking for one day. If not I'll just buy something else.

But I would like to get my hands on the user manual for this one, even if it is only in Chinese. Is there a PDF somewhere? I couldn't find it on the net.


----------



## sage11x

BattleAxeVR said:


> The DMD in most older 1080p DLPs is 0.66 inch DC3, not 0.47 Pico type which have the tilt and roll mirrors which everyone complained about having terrible low-end contrast in those LED projectors. So this one is either very well made or it's using a 0.66 DMD and even then, with an optimised light path compared to most DLPs except the w2000+ which does 2500:1.
> 
> That honestly is the type of projector I would be looking to upgrade to, a relatively high contrast DLP, if it weren't so noisy, had more gamut, and low input lag. The price is right though. I really think it's a shame they can't do WCG with a laser light, and why is it so loud and with such low lumens? My lamp-based DLP is brighter than that, at least with a fresh bulb in it.
> 
> 120hz support is something 1080p projectors with HDMI 2.0 input and 3D should all in theory support, so I may get what I am looking for one day. If not I'll just buy something else.
> 
> But I would like to get my hands on the user manual for this one, even if it is only in Chinese. Is there a PDF somewhere? I couldn't find it on the net.


We're actually both wrong.  This Xiaomi does use a .47 1080p DMD. I just read it in the specs section of the review.

So it uses the pico dmd and apparently gets it's contrast as a result of the laser light source. Cool. Can't wait for laser powered .66 DMD DLPs!


----------



## BattleAxeVR

If it uses the 0.47 pico tilt and roll DMDs, and achieves 2300:1 doing so, they could -- and should -- use those same 0.47 chips in the XPR projectors.

I somehow doubt the laser light source has anything to do with the high static contrast ratio, unless it's as a direct result of the laser light source having a super small etendue compared to a lamp, which would make it act like a mechanical iris without any loss of lumens for closing it.


----------



## ballers34

Hey just an FYI there is a 20% off coupon on eBay but it?s capped at 100$ so you can get this projector for 1600 with free shipping PSPRING20 is the coupon


----------



## silver-eye

One of the best reviewers in Europe

HDTVTest







Edit: And he translates the image menus from Chinese (Mandarin) to english, one by one..


----------



## rocklee

mnb said:


> He didn't say that he was using game mode for this testing did he? My understanding from another forum was that this pj has a couple of places to select game mode that would decrease lag. I'm hoping that is the case.


It was tested at 88ms by reviewers back in June last year.


----------



## rocklee

pop10 said:


> I was in the same situation as you. I wanted the flat screen look for my condo. I was deciding between the viewsonic ls820, ls830, Optoma zh400ust, Dell 4k ultra short throw, Epson ls100.
> 
> I also wanted the appropriate screen, which you should definitely add to your setup as well: I chose the elite aeon CLR, you have the viewsonic BCP option as well. A few other options out there as well. Your screen should be specific to the short throw.
> 
> This is why I chose Xiaomi, even though I could afford any of the projectors I mentioned above (no particular order of reason):
> 
> *1.* Style: Xiaomi's projector is the sleekest, thinnest, non-bulking looking short throw on the market.
> *2.* The reviews were good. And they met my expections. It's a nice projector.
> *3.* Works well with my Sonos Playbar and Sub. The Xiaomi projector, unlike every other projector on the market, except for the $5k Dell, comes equipped with a Toslink Digital Sound Port. Made it easy to set up my Sonos System.
> *4.* Value: I felt that for $1750.00, I would get a similar quality if not better for $1300 - $4000 less. My wife wants a second one for the bedroom now.
> *5.* Didn't want to pay full price for a short throw that wasn't 4k. When a good 4k short throw comes out in the near future, I could put this one in the bedroom and buy a 4k that is reasonably priced, not bulky and put it in the living room. Right now, only Dell and hisense are in the 4k ust game. The price will drop in the near future.
> 
> Reasons NOT to get it:
> *1.* No real warranty. I don't believe. 30 Days with Ebay or whoever you purchase it from
> *2.* Everything is in Chinese. This can be easily converted and is not a real problem for me.
> *3.* Unknown long term performance without a warranty.
> *4.* A real 4k short throw could be around the corner. If you only want to buy one, you'd have to sell it to get a real 4k.


Thanks for the info. I'm still looking at the Xiaomi as I can get it for much cheaper than $1750 ;-) JMGO also has a competing UST at around the same price and they've been in the game for a while longer than Xiaomi. Quick question, do you think the Xiaomi is portable enough to put into a suitcase without taking up a lot of space?


----------



## Danilo Correa

Hi, just as confirmation, I live in the US and 110v, can I really just plug it in straight in the wall with only the plug adapter?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajasekhar

OK i ordered xiaomi projector from ********.

Here is my question

i want the best brightness , close to a real TV.

so if i project only 60 inches of image, do you guys think i can get better quality?

and i can't find a good CLR screen maybe like 60 or 70 inchs.
Is there any out there?

i should have bought 70inchs TV lol, it would have been cheaper he he, but i want the portability


----------



## rocklee

Rajasekhar said:


> OK i ordered xiaomi projector from ********.
> 
> Here is my question
> 
> i want the best brightness , close to a real TV.


Turn off the lights, set projector to maximum brightness and sit 1.3 metres away from the screen. You'll have close to a real TV.



> so if i project only 60 inches of image, do you guys think i can get better quality?


See above.



> and i can't find a good CLR screen maybe like 60 or 70 inchs.
> Is there any out there?


Check Amazon.



> i should have bought 70inchs TV lol, it would have been cheaper he he, but i want the portability


VR glasses + Samsung Note 8 (with 4K) = best setup.


----------



## pop10

rocklee said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm still looking at the Xiaomi as I can get it for much cheaper than $1750 ;-) JMGO also has a competing UST at around the same price and they've been in the game for a while longer than Xiaomi. Quick question, do you think the Xiaomi is portable enough to put into a suitcase without taking up a lot of space?


Easily fittable in a suitcase, moreso than any other short throw out there. It's heavy (15lbs or so) but compact. It's approximately 2.5 in tall, 14 in wide, 10 in depth.


----------



## Rajasekhar

rocklee said:


> Turn off the lights, set projector to maximum brightness and sit 1.3 metres away from the screen. You'll have close to a real TV.
> 
> 
> 
> See above.
> 
> 
> 
> Check Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> VR glasses + Samsung Note 8 (with 4K) = best setup.


Very funny lol. I have note 8 and vr glasses 

But seriously it's there any CLR screen


----------



## mlkconcept

Hi, i recieved mine and i'm very happy with the image quality, but the noise is awful.

As it starts it produces a very annoying and loud sound. Its not from the fans, its from the processor i think, or the system.

This noise is louder when I plug a 30, 59fps or 60fps signal to the projector, with 23, 24 or 25 fps it seems more quitter but still very noticeable.

When the laser light is in high or movie mode the fans sound louder but this noise is still the same so this noise doesn’t seems to come from the fans, its like a processor (or something like that) noise.

I upload a video, can anyone confirm if it's normal or if there is something wrong with my unit?

link: youtube.com/watch?v=1yp0XlPwvjI


Many thanks


----------



## Troy LaMont

mlkconcept said:


> Hi, i recieved mine and i'm very happy with the image quality, but the noise is awful.
> 
> As it starts it produces a very annoying and loud sound. Its not from the fans, its from the processor i think, or the system.
> 
> This noise is louder when I plug a 30, 59fps or 60fps signal to the projector, with 23, 24 or 25 fps it seems more quitter but still very noticeable.
> 
> When the laser light is in high or movie mode the fans sound louder but this noise is still the same so this noise doesn’t seems to come from the fans, its like a processor (or something like that) noise.
> 
> I upload a video, can anyone confirm if it's normal or if there is something wrong with my unit?
> 
> link: youtube.com/watch?v=1yp0XlPwvjI
> 
> 
> Many thanks


Wow, yeah that's not right. I've watched a dozen or so videos and a lot of reviewers use a sound level meter and this is first time I've come across that sound. Hopefully the return policy is good.


----------



## rocklee

pop10 said:


> Easily fittable in a suitcase, moreso than any other short throw out there. It's heavy (15lbs or so) but compact. It's approximately 2.5 in tall, 14 in wide, 10 in depth.


Weight is an issue when 22kg is the limit for check-ins on most flights. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Rar9

Anyone got some feedback using some sort of Screen paint for this UST projector....


----------



## Danilo Correa

*Carl's ust screens*

Have anyone experience the Carl's Ultra Short Throw Screens... I got a sample of it and it looks decent, I just don't have an UST projector to test it out yet 

Can't post the link yet, but just google Carl's ultra short throw screen and you can see it on their website. 

Thank you


----------



## Edyie

*Help with starting my Xiaomi Mi projector*

Hi Everyone,

I desperately require help with my just purchased Xiaomi mi projector... 

I turned on the unit and it showed me an image to press the centre button, which I did, next it took me to the screen calibration image (shows a box / circle)... I hit the home button and it next took me to the wifi screen..

Mind you everything is all in Chinese here and I can't read or speak it -sorry...

now on the wifi screen I selected my wifi and entered the password... next it showed me what I believe is a telephone number screen and I didn't know what to do here... I was scanning the web to learn what to do and next thing the project turned itself off and does not seem to turn back on...

PLEASE someone help me...

I am new to the forum and have been following the write-ups and thought it would be easy... however I never did see the screen like all the youtube videos show with all the movie images in chinese when I turned the project on..

I hope someone is able to help me please.

I am writing this from UK / London.

Thanking you..
Edyie


----------



## Edyie

Edyie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I desperately require help with my just purchased Xiaomi mi projector...
> 
> I turned on the unit and it showed me an image to press the centre button, which I did, next it took me to the screen calibration image (shows a box / circle)... I hit the home button and it next took me to the wifi screen..
> 
> Mind you everything is all in Chinese here and I can't read or speak it -sorry...
> 
> now on the wifi screen I selected my wifi and entered the password... next it showed me what I believe is a telephone number screen and I didn't know what to do here... I was scanning the web to learn what to do and next thing the project turned itself off and does not seem to turn back on...
> 
> PLEASE someone help me...
> 
> I am new to the forum and have been following the write-ups and thought it would be easy... however I never did see the screen like all the youtube videos show with all the movie images in chinese when I turned the project on..
> 
> I hope someone is able to help me please.
> 
> I am writing this from UK / London.
> 
> Thanking you..
> Edyie


=====
25th Mar 23:15 London TIme

Hi There Everyone...

Update on this item...

turned power-off on wall and after power on and calibration screen shows a phone number screen with +86 and I don't know how to exit or even go back to delete a number...

Hope someone out there is able to help me please....

Thanking you...

Edyie


----------



## rocklee

Edyie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I desperately require help with my just purchased Xiaomi mi projector...
> 
> I turned on the unit and it showed me an image to press the centre button, which I did, next it took me to the screen calibration image (shows a box / circle)... I hit the home button and it next took me to the wifi screen..
> 
> Mind you everything is all in Chinese here and I can't read or speak it -sorry...
> 
> now on the wifi screen I selected my wifi and entered the password... next it showed me what I believe is a telephone number screen and I didn't know what to do here... I was scanning the web to learn what to do and next thing the project turned itself off and does not seem to turn back on...
> 
> PLEASE someone help me...
> 
> I am new to the forum and have been following the write-ups and thought it would be easy... however I never did see the screen like all the youtube videos show with all the movie images in chinese when I turned the project on..
> 
> I hope someone is able to help me please.
> 
> I am writing this from UK / London.
> 
> Thanking you..
> Edyie


Ask the people you bought the projector from, they should at least give you some desk support if they actually know what they're selling.


----------



## Edyie

rocklee said:


> Ask the people you bought the projector from, they should at least give you some desk support if they actually know what they're selling.


Hi Rocklee, 

Thank you for your reply... I have emailed via ebay to the company... ebay usually takes two day turn around to reply with emails, hence was happy to see there is a forum on the Xiaomi and perhaps felt someone before me might have come across the same issue.. Hence the call for help...

Hopefully I will get help either with the supplier or an AVSforum member perhaps who has experienced this same situation.

Thank you for writing to me..

regards
Edyie


----------



## rigidz

Edyie said:


> Hi Rocklee,
> 
> Thank you for your reply... I have emailed via ebay to the company... ebay usually takes two day turn around to reply with emails, hence was happy to see there is a forum on the Xiaomi and perhaps felt someone before me might have come across the same issue.. Hence the call for help...
> 
> Hopefully I will get help either with the supplier or an AVSforum member perhaps who has experienced this same situation.
> 
> Thank you for writing to me..
> 
> regards
> Edyie


Use google translate app , camera function (Chinese to English ). No need to enter any phone number etc. Just skip all the steps.


----------



## Edyie

Hello There everyone,

Sorted the phone number screen issue

====

I have been lucky as I got help from a work colleague and for those who come-by this similar problem on the far top right hand corner the button states ignore/bypass this screen and that's what is needed to exit the phone number entry screen.

All sorted for now and next is for me to get used to the projector and what english settings I can work with.

Thank you for writing to me.. 

Regards
Edyie


----------



## Urgannagru

Tempted by this or this Philips screeneo 2. Got a few questions to narrow it down though:
1) Can it be used as a speaker without turning on the projector element? I've seen that it has a line in and would like to be able to play music through the speakers without having the distraction of the visuals
2) How noisy is the fan? Currently have a JMgo view which I enjoy but due its small size the fans can be quite distracting in quieter scenes.
3) Can it be set to boot straight into HDMI input rather than having to go through the menu system? Just to make things simpler for the girlfriend/guests to use
4) Are there manual buttons on the projector itself? Again with the JMgo view, I'm starting to have issues with the remote and when it finally packs in I'm unlikely to be able to get a replacement which with its lack of on chassis buttons beyond on/off means it will become a paper weight 

Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## nishantha

Hi All
I recently purchased this projector from ********. I wanted to change the menu's to English as posted by users on the web. Unfortunately the USB port does not seem to recognize my thumb drive. I have tried 3 different thumb drives with no luck. It almost seems like the USB port is either broken or has been disabled through firmware. Has anyone else experienced this or any other options I could try before I send the unit back?
Thanks for your help


----------



## GeckIRE

nishantha said:


> Hi All
> I recently purchased this projector from ********. I wanted to change the menu's to English as posted by users on the web. Unfortunately the USB port does not seem to recognize my thumb drive. I have tried 3 different thumb drives with no luck. It almost seems like the USB port is either broken or has been disabled through firmware. Has anyone else experienced this or any other options I could try before I send the unit back?
> Thanks for your help


Have you tried reformatting the USB drives to FAT32 if there NTSF or vice versa?


----------



## dreamstate

Sure wish they would just bring out an English version to avoid all the BS issues people are having. Doesn't make me eager to give this a go since it seems you're having to ask random people on the net how to use it and bypass issues.


----------



## DeuceLee

Pardon my laziness to dig through all 13 pages but a couple questions. Looking to pull trigger in Q3 this year. 

1.) Is this projector worth buyable for the money? i.e. it's actually worth it for the $ 

2.) Anything else coming in the next 6 months that you guys know off similar to this from a performance and price perspective? The Viewsonic was on sale for $2,300 which is the limit of what I want to spend...unfortunately it's backup but I can keep an eye on it.


----------



## Rajasekhar

DeuceLee said:


> Pardon my laziness to dig through all 13 pages but a couple questions. Looking to pull trigger in Q3 this year.
> 
> 1.) Is this projector worth buyable for the money? i.e. it's actually worth it for the $
> 
> 2.) Anything else coming in the next 6 months that you guys know off similar to this from a performance and price perspective? The Viewsonic was on sale for $2,300 which is the limit of what I want to spend...unfortunately it's backup but I can keep an eye on it.


i think its worth it. im using it with elite screen's CLR screen, and everyone thinks its a tv, and they think the projector is speaker


----------



## Rajasekhar

Urgannagru said:


> Tempted by this or this Philips screeneo 2. Got a few questions to narrow it down though:
> 1) Can it be used as a speaker without turning on the projector element? I've seen that it has a line in and would like to be able to play music through the speakers without having the distraction of the visuals
> 2) How noisy is the fan? Currently have a JMgo view which I enjoy but due its small size the fans can be quite distracting in quieter scenes.
> 3) Can it be set to boot straight into HDMI input rather than having to go through the menu system? Just to make things simpler for the girlfriend/guests to use
> 4) Are there manual buttons on the projector itself? Again with the JMgo view, I'm starting to have issues with the remote and when it finally packs in I'm unlikely to be able to get a replacement which with its lack of on chassis buttons beyond on/off means it will become a paper weight
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can offer.


1)i dont think so
2)i dont notice the fan noise in quite scenes. and i like the sound from it
3)NO 
4)NO. but if you have a smartphone then you can use it as a remote too using MI remote app


----------



## bfp169

Rajasekhar said:


> 1)i dont think so
> 2)i dont notice the fan noise in quite scenes. and i like the sound from it
> 3)NO
> 4)NO. but if you have a smartphone then you can use it as a remote too using MI remote app


Sorry to contradict but:
1) it can be used as a Bluetooth speaker without the visuals - However I am not sure about line in (will try)
2) agree - not that noisy, but not that quiet either - some users have reported that vibrations of the case increase significantly the noise and that they have successfully reduced it by reducing vibrations (e.g. through pads under the projector). 
3) Yes, there is a option to do that and avoid the Chinese menus - e.g. booting directly into an Nvidia shield menu.
4) Agree - you can even, on an Android Phone, use the phone as "touch screen" for the Xiaomi Mi Laser when the phone is in landscape mode.


----------



## Danilo Correa

I ordered mine, and where I live in the US is 110v... and I feel really reluctant to plug directly in the wall without a converter ! Even if this does work, wouldn't it have long term bad effects?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Wolfer

I'm intrigued by this thing, although the Chinese GUI makes it a little scary. Questions:

I get that the distance between the wall/screen determines the size of the image projected, but is there an adjustment for how high the image is projected, or does it physically have to be at a certain distance from the floor? I saw a photo some pages back where a user had it on a ladder to get the image up close to the top of the wall.

Is anyone here using an AVR as a front end to it?


----------



## rmunawar9

Hi Guys, 
I have been using the projector with nVidia Shield and it woks great, however I have noticed two issues and would appreciate if anyone can help

1. If I use any of the projector app on projector or surfing anything / playing YouTube on projector (Not on nVidia) projector automatically shutdown after a while, despite I'm playing around, doesn't happy if I'm using nVidia
2. I'm not able to install many applications on projector.


----------



## bfp169

rmunawar9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have been using the projector with nVidia Shield and it woks great, however I have noticed two issues and would appreciate if anyone can help
> 
> 1. If I use any of the projector app on projector or surfing anything / playing YouTube on projector (Not on nVidia) projector automatically shutdown after a while, despite I'm playing around, doesn't happy if I'm using nVidia
> 2. I'm not able to install many applications on projector.


Hello,

1. This should be a CEC issue from the Nvidia Shield, disable CEC on the Shield and report back.
2. This is unfortunately normal. Through Aptoide and Aptoide TV, you should be able to install Youtube, Plex and Netflix - not sure what you would need more compared to the Shield.

KR


----------



## bfp169

Danilo Correa said:


> I ordered mine, and where I live in the US is 110v... and I feel really reluctant to plug directly in the wall without a converter ! Even if this does work, wouldn't it have long term bad effects?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You should be able to order the 110v directly from your vendor - they have bot a 110v and 220v version I understand


----------



## BattleAxeVR

Bill Wolfer said:


> I'm intrigued by this thing, although the Chinese GUI makes it a little scary.


Pretty sure I saw a youtube video explaining how to change the menu language to English. There's a link in the forum discussions of projection-homecinema.fr if I remember correctly. Near the end of the thread I think.


----------



## Bill Wolfer

BattleAxeVR said:


> Pretty sure I saw a youtube video explaining how to change the menu language to English. There's a link in the forum discussions of projection-homecinema.fr if I remember correctly. Near the end of the thread I think.


Wow, this thing is BIG in France. 85 pages and 200,000 views. It does seem as though there is no height adjustment other than the physical placement of it. Not gonna work in my living room unless I figure out a complete reconfiguration of the furniture.


----------



## BattleAxeVR

Bill Wolfer said:


> Wow, this thing is BIG in France. 85 pages and 200,000 views. It does seem as though there is no height adjustment other than the physical placement of it. Not gonna work in my living room unless I figure out a complete reconfiguration of the furniture.


You can mount it upside down on the ceiling near the screen too, I think.


----------



## Rajasekhar

bfp169 said:


> Sorry to contradict but:
> 1) it can be used as a Bluetooth speaker without the visuals - However I am not sure about line in (will try)
> 2) agree - not that noisy, but not that quiet either - some users have reported that vibrations of the case increase significantly the noise and that they have successfully reduced it by reducing vibrations (e.g. through pads under the projector).
> 3) Yes, there is a option to do that and avoid the Chinese menus - e.g. booting directly into an Nvidia shield menu.
> 4) Agree - you can even, on an Android Phone, use the phone as "touch screen" for the Xiaomi Mi Laser when the phone is in landscape mode.


Can you detail the steps on how to use it as a Bluetooth speaker and how to directly go to Chromecast or any other HDMI port without using the remote.

Thanks


----------



## wootipop

*question about active 3D glasses*

Which 3D glasses to use with?
It is a projector with Advanced Laser Phosphor Display.
I try active DLP and TV support glasses, G15 cheap one from ebay and Sumsung SSG-5100GB(I think it is the latest version that quite universal connection)
They cannot connected. 
Xiaomi have 2 types of 3D glasses XGIMI G102L DLP and TV Active Shutter 3D.
Do I have to use original from Xiaomi? Which one?


----------



## bfp169

BattleAxeVR said:


> You can mount it upside down on the ceiling near the screen too, I think.


That is correct



Rajasekhar said:


> Can you detail the steps on how to use it as a Bluetooth speaker and how to directly go to Chromecast or any other HDMI port without using the remote.
> 
> Thanks


For bluetooth speaker: launch the projector and select it with your bluetooth device (i.e. in my case my phone) - it will appear as a string of chinese characters (can be changed in the settings). You then have the possibility to pair it - confirmation needed on both devices for the first use. Then with the remote you put the screen off (one of the four options when you press shutdown).

For booting directly under a specific hdmi port you have an option under the settings (on the boot menu press the up button of the remote twice and go to settings - general settings - one touch play



BattleAxeVR said:


> Pretty sure I saw a youtube video explaining how to change the menu language to English. There's a link in the forum discussions of projection-homecinema.fr if I remember correctly. Near the end of the thread I think.



Relatively easily done (donwloading the right file - transferring it to USB stick and plugging in the projector + allowing unkonwon sources). However not all is translated - to make it WAF compatible I would suggest the chrome / shield option.

Overall I am extremely satisfied with the projector.


----------



## BattleAxeVR

If only it had lower input lag and 120hz support, I would've bought it, it has everything else I want aside from a long-throw so I can use my anamorphic lens with it.

Hopefully the coming year we will see those features added to 1080p DLPs, for the much higher native contrast which matters far more to overall image quality than 4K, especially for HDR.


----------



## @TheFrequentBuyer

*Silver Ticket Proj Screen w/ Xiaomi Ultra Short throw*

Anyone pair a silver ticket screen with their Xiaomi Ultra Short throw projector? 

Am I being greedy by going for a 150" screen. I have the room..


----------



## @TheFrequentBuyer

*Xiaomi Ultra Short from Lightinthebox.com*



luisdans said:


> I purchased the Xiaomi Mi Laser projector two weeks ago for $1676.00 USD using a LightInTheBox coupon (Code MIPROJECTOR2 posted in gizmochina, plus $35 insured shippment). It arrived yesterday in perfect condition. It took me less than 20 minutes to find the right plug converter, install the english APK and start using it. I have been projector fan for 20+ years, dedicating a full room to my home theater using mostly RUNCO and SONY projectors. I will need to use it for longer to comment but would rate "Very satisfied" my initial experience.
> 
> Need your help on one topic: My wife loves the TiVO (roamio) remote and the Xioami uses a bluetooth remote, so she will dislike having two remotes. Can someone suggest a combination of hardware/software that can allow me to control the projector from the TiVO another Universal/IR/RF remote such as the Harmony?. Are you aware of any way to send on/off/volume commands either via bluetooth or wifi (Xioami has an app that does this) using Amazon Alexa voice commands?
> 
> The Android experts might have some ideas...
> 
> Thank you.


Very interested in this because I am currently waiting my order from Lightinthebox.com

1) How long did it take to ship?
2) Did they give you working tracking numbers?

The tracking numbers they gave me don't work and it is making me very anxious.


----------



## mnb

Two questions for US owners of this pj.

1. For a 120" image, what is the distance from the bottom of the image to the top of the projector?

2. Are you running this at 110v? I thought I had read that it would do both 110 and 240 but looking at the specs on various sites it says 200-240v. Also, the eBay sellers are saying you need a converter, not just an adapter for the plug.

Thanks.


----------



## mnb

@TheFrequentBuyer said:


> Very interested in this because I am currently waiting my order from Lightinthebox.com
> 
> 1) How long did it take to ship?
> 2) Did they give you working tracking numbers?
> 
> The tracking numbers they gave me don't work and it is making me very anxious.


Did you get any more info on your shipment? I'm thinking of ordering from them as well.


----------



## oni222

mnb said:


> Did you get any more info on your shipment? I'm thinking of ordering from them as well.


Hey guys,

I just ordered this projector and I am a little at a loss on what a good screen would be for this unit.
Ideally I want a 150" screen that is borderless but I can live with a smaller screen if the 150" sacrifices quality.


----------



## servo386

oni222 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just ordered this projector and I am a little at a loss on what a good screen would be for this unit.
> Ideally I want a 150" screen that is borderless but I can live with a smaller screen if the 150" sacrifices quality.


Generally, people suggest an ALR type screen for this one, but i cant personally attest to it. the manufacturer Elite Screens has a special "UHD" material which they say is suited best for this. Usinf fixed frame is good, as the screen needs to perfectly tight to not have any ripples.

If you dont mind, where did you order it from and how much did it cost?


----------



## oni222

servo386 said:


> Generally, people suggest an ALR type screen for this one, but i cant personally attest to it. the manufacturer Elite Screens has a special "UHD" material which they say is suited best for this. Usinf fixed frame is good, as the screen needs to perfectly tight to not have any ripples.
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont mind, where did you order it from and how much did it cost?




I got it from gear best dot com for $1800

Edit: I read in this thread that this is a 1080p projector? Is that true or just bad information?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mnb

oni222 said:


> I got it from gear best dot com for $1800
> 
> Edit: I read in this thread that this is a 1080p projector? Is that true or just bad information?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you have a code for that price? Gear Best is showing higher than that currently (and for the last week at least I thought).


----------



## oni222

mnb said:


> Did you have a code for that price? Gear Best is showing higher than that currently (and for the last week at least I thought).




code: XMLPP

Just an FYI it is on backorder. I ordered it a week ago and they only told me today and that is only because I kept on messaging them.

Also is this really not a 4K projector but a 1080p one? If so I plan on cancelling this order before it ships.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mnb

oni222 said:


> code: XMLPP
> 
> Just an FYI it is on backorder. I ordered it a week ago and they only told me today and that is only because I kept on messaging them.
> 
> Also is this really not a 4K projector but a 1080p one? If so I plan on cancelling this order before it ships.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. Code is showing as expired for me though.

You are correct, this is not a 4k projector, although I have read on other forums that it will accept 4k feeds and those feeds do look better than the same feed on 1080p.


----------



## @TheFrequentBuyer

*Got it today!!!*



mnb said:


> did you get any more info on your shipment? I'm thinking of ordering from them as well.


i got it today! Watching it now as i type this!!!


----------



## oni222

@TheFrequentBuyer said:


> i got it today! Watching it now as i type this!!!




What are your thoughts on this device?
Is the input lag very bad?
Also how does it compare to real 4K TV’s?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## servo386

Boy, frequent buyer keeping us suspense.

Very very interested in getting this device. Want to see every reaction.


----------



## rocklee

Has someone done a thorough review of this projector?


----------



## Radio81

rocklee said:


> Has someone done a thorough review of this projector?


Yes:



kraine said:


> One new Xiaomi DLP Laser projector is online :
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl...st-xiaomi-mi-projecteur-laser-ust/&edit-text=


----------



## rocklee

Radio81 said:


> Yes:


Thanks. That's a good review except for the input lag, it was measured at 88ms in earlier reviews. How did he get 126ms?


----------



## Radio81

rocklee said:


> Thanks. That's a good review except for the input lag, it was measured at 88ms in earlier reviews. How did he get 126ms?


I've never seen the 88ms review, only this one. Regardless, still way too high even at 88ms.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rocklee

Radio81 said:


> I've never seen the 88ms review, only this one. Regardless, still way too high even at 88ms.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Chinese reviewers tested it at 88ms which isn't high and well within the acceptable limit and still way better than LG's 170ms.


----------



## oni222

rocklee said:


> Chinese reviewers tested it at 88ms which isn't high and well within the acceptable limit and still way better than LG's 170ms.


Going from my LG OLED 65" C7 to this projector, I have to say I don't feel any lag.
This projector is going to be used mostly for gaming and movies in the weekend so the lag was a big concern of mine.

Just to put things in perspective, I used my C7 (rated at 20.3ms for this TV) for over 4000 hours on gaming alone, mostly playing games like Monster hunter, Destiny 2, Super Mario Odyssey and recently God of war.

I only got my projector setup yesterday and the screen for this projector has not even been ordered yet since I am looking at my options.
So in the few hours that I gamed on it, I was pleasantly surprised at the delay.


----------



## servo386

oni222 said:


> Going from my LG OLED 65" C7 to this projector, I have to say I don't feel any lag.
> This projector is going to be used mostly for gaming and movies in the weekend so the lag was a big concern of mine.
> 
> Just to put things in perspective, I used my C7 (rated at 20.3ms for this TV) for over 4000 hours on gaming alone, mostly playing games like Monster hunter, Destiny 2, Super Mario Odyssey and recently God of war.
> 
> I only got my projector setup yesterday and the screen for this projector has not even been ordered yet since I am looking at my options.
> So in the few hours that I gamed on it, I was pleasantly surprised at the delay.


What your impressions on the picture and interface? I know you dont have a screen yet but hows it look on the surface you're currently using?

Hows the sound?


----------



## TheBlueCrow

Does anyone know how to access the DLNA function of this projector? The only way I can view my network drives is to plug in a USB stick into the projector. I don't want to leave a USB stick in there permanently.


----------



## oni222

servo386 said:


> What your impressions on the picture and interface? I know you dont have a screen yet but hows it look on the surface you're currently using?
> 
> Hows the sound?


My wall is a dark cream color so it is no where near ideal. 
All things considered the projector is great now that I have done the English translation. 
The colors seem very good all things considered and it is definitely the best projector that I have seen under $2k.

It is no OLED since no projector is as good as an OLED but it still is an amazing projector.


----------



## rocklee

oni222 said:


> My wall is a dark cream color so it is no where near ideal.
> All things considered the projector is great now that I have done the English translation.
> The colors seem very good all things considered and it is definitely the best projector that I have seen under $2k.
> 
> It is no OLED since no projector is as good as an OLED but it still is an amazing projector.


Can you post pictures of your setup.


----------



## RoNNy379CH

Hi @ all,

one short question to the Xiaomi Xi projector. 

Exist some information about the colorwheel configuration? RGBRGB or RGBY or else...?


Thanks, Ron


----------



## rocklee

RoNNy379CH said:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> one short question to the Xiaomi Xi projector.
> 
> Exist some information about the colorwheel configuration? RGBRGB or RGBY or else...?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ron


Well it doesn't have a lamp bulb that can explode 

And I think it performs better than any of the LG models, you can start there.


----------



## RoNNy379CH

rocklee said:


> Well it doesn't have a lamp bulb that can explode
> 
> And I think it performs better than any of the LG models, you can start there.


….?

the question was for the color wheel configuration and not the light source...…

…..also the question was not which brand is better.....



Can somebody maybe deliver other a competent answer to the color wheel configuration, please?


----------



## rocklee

RoNNy379CH said:


> ….?
> 
> the question was for the color wheel configuration and not the light source...…
> 
> …..also the question was not which brand is better.....


You're the only one that ever ask these irrelevant questions which hasn't been brought up in over 15 pages. Why don't you be the first to find out, you have access to Google don't you?


----------



## RoNNy379CH

rocklee said:


> You're the only one that ever ask these irrelevant questions which hasn't been brought up in over 15 pages. Why don't you be the first to find out, you have access to Google don't you?


.........wow i am impressed.....

.......again have anybody other a competent answer to the color wheel configuration, please?


----------



## wheelee

English User Manual
https://www.china-gadgets.de/downloads/xiaomi-laser-projector-anleitung-englisch.pdf



> *Broad color range and distribution*
> 
> Colour is an important part of the entire projection screen. If the colour range is too small, the projector cannot display the film's true colours. Xiaomi Laser Projector uses innovative five-stage colour wheel technology for red light projection rates of 16-18% *. The NTSC colour range of 85% provides rich and faithful colour reproduction.
> * Conventional projectors usually only use a three or four-stage colour wheels.
> Red light projection rates usually fall below 10%


----------



## RoNNy379CH

wheelee said:


> English User Manual
> https://www.china-gadgets.de/downloads/xiaomi-laser-projector-anleitung-englisch.pdf


Thank you wheelee,

yes I read the manual too. But the final question is which color segments they use. 

RGBY segment configuration have the brightest output but still green tinted red tones.

My older backup Mitsus have 6 segments. RGBRGB but they bulb based. 

Laser units use the a additional phosphor wheel setup which emulate the complete light spectrum of a standard UHP lamp before it pass the second color wheel.

BR, Ron


----------



## sage11x

rocklee said:


> Chinese reviewers tested it at 88ms which isn't high and well within the acceptable limit and still way better than LG's 170ms.


No, 88ms is ridiculously high and makes this projector a poor choice as a gaming display.


The current reference for input lag on projectors is 16ms. Anything up to 33ms is still very good for all but the most serious gamers. The current crop of 4K DLPs runs around 50ms and I would consider this poor performance but certainly still playable for casual games/gamers.


At 88ms, this projector is effectively 6 frames behind on a 60fps title and 3 frames behind on a 30fps title. That's not just poor that's sluggish and will put most gamers at a disadvantage even on lower difficulty levels. To put it simply, for gamers there is no reason to accept this level of performance when there are plenty of other projectors that can do better. Buy this for TV/movies/sports but not for video games.


----------



## rocklee

sage11x said:


> No, 88ms is ridiculously high and makes this projector a poor choice as a gaming display.
> 
> 
> The current reference for input lag on projectors is 16ms. Anything up to 33ms is still very good for all but the most serious gamers. The current crop of 4K DLPs runs around 50ms and I would consider this poor performance but certainly still playable for casual games/gamers.
> 
> 
> At 88ms, this projector is effectively 6 frames behind on a 60fps title and 3 frames behind on a 30fps title. That's not just poor that's sluggish and will put most gamers at a disadvantage even on lower difficulty levels. To put it simply, for gamers there is no reason to accept this level of performance when there are plenty of other projectors that can do better. Buy this for TV/movies/sports but not for video games.


You are most welcome to go to the LG PF1500 thread to preach to the choir about poor input lag, but somehow you don't go there or to the JVC threads. 

Besides, none of what you said is relevant anyway. The typical gamer's input lag is a "terrible" 90ms when tracking targets actively in FPS games. On a simple reaction test the average response time was 270ms. There is input lag build up from the mouse to the gaming system to the display, it matters little if a 33ms display is "fast" when everything else (including the person) is slow. Pro-gamers know this, that's why they're trained, that's why they also buy "gaming" versions of everything, the best gaming displays are 2ms or lower. That's why nothing you said matters, if your best is 16ms then someone else's will be 1ms, you will lose anyway.


----------



## sage11x

rocklee said:


> sage11x said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, 88ms is ridiculously high and makes this projector a poor choice as a gaming display.
> 
> 
> The current reference for input lag on projectors is 16ms. Anything up to 33ms is still very good for all but the most serious gamers. The current crop of 4K DLPs runs around 50ms and I would consider this poor performance but certainly still playable for casual games/gamers.
> 
> 
> At 88ms, this projector is effectively 6 frames behind on a 60fps title and 3 frames behind on a 30fps title. That's not just poor that's sluggish and will put most gamers at a disadvantage even on lower difficulty levels. To put it simply, for gamers there is no reason to accept this level of performance when there are plenty of other projectors that can do better. Buy this for TV/movies/sports but not for video games.
> 
> 
> 
> You are most welcome to go to the LG PF1500 thread to preach to the choir about poor input lag, but somehow you don't go there or to the JVC threads.
> 
> Besides, none of what you said is relevant anyway. The typical gamer's input lag is a "terrible" 90ms when tracking targets actively in FPS games. On a simple reaction test the average response time was 270ms. There is input lag build up from the mouse to the gaming system to the display, it matters little if a 33ms display is "fast" when everything else (including the person) is slow. Pro-gamers know this, that's why they're trained, that's why they also buy "gaming" versions of everything, the best gaming displays are 2ms or lower. That's why nothing you said matters, if your best is 16ms then someone else's will be 1ms, you will lose anyway.
Click to expand...

No I’m good posting here. 

Lag is culmitive. Shoring up latency along each stop in the chain is paramount to achieveing a smooth experience. Also, there are no fixed pixel displays that can claim 1ms of latency. You’re confusing latency with pixel response time. I own two gaming monitors that have 1ms gtg (grey to grey). But the response time has nothing to do with input lag. The input lag is still 10ms on these displays and that isn’t really accurate either as LCDs draw from top to bottom so the very top most edge is around 3ms while the bottom most edge is around 17ms. And because most gaming LCDs are TN you’re getting mediocre contrast, motion / overdrive artifacts and terrible viewing angles.

In contrast (no pun intended) the fastest projector i’ve seen measured is the BenQ TH671ST which clocked a blazing fast 11ms (BenQ rates it at 16ms). The 671 has higher native contrast, no motion artifacts and, depending on your screen, unlimited viewing angles. So, honestly, the projector is a better gaming display than even my high dollar LCDs assuming you can control the room.


----------



## wheelee

RoNNy379CH said:


> Thank you wheelee,
> 
> yes I read the manual too. But the final question is which color segments they use.
> 
> RGBY segment configuration have the brightest output but still green tinted red tones.
> 
> My older backup Mitsus have 6 segments. RGBRGB but they bulb based.
> 
> Laser units use the a additional phosphor wheel setup which emulate the complete light spectrum of a standard UHP lamp before it pass the second color wheel.
> 
> BR, Ron


*"Xiaomi Laser Projector uses innovative five-stage colour wheel technology for red light projection rates of 16-18% *. "*
so what does a 5 color wheel comprise of then? RGBRW?


----------



## rocklee

sage11x said:


> No I’m good posting here.


I figured, your projector/gaming agenda won't go well there anyway 



> Lag is culmitive. Shoring up latency along each stop in the chain is paramount to achieveing a smooth experience. Also, there are no fixed pixel displays that can claim 1ms of latency. You’re confusing latency with pixel response time. I own two gaming monitors that have 1ms gtg (grey to grey). But the response time has nothing to do with input lag. The input lag is still 10ms on these displays and that isn’t really accurate either as LCDs draw from top to bottom so the very top most edge is around 3ms while the bottom most edge is around 17ms. And because most gaming LCDs are TN you’re getting mediocre contrast, motion / overdrive artifacts and terrible viewing angles.


Nope, 

https://www.monitornerds.com/best-gaming-monitor-for-you-144hz-1440p-gsync-freesync-4k/

Not a single one over 10ms with most of them being 4ms or faster.

Lag is *cumulative* as I have already explained, so it doesn't matter if you try to sell 16ms as your selling point for a gaming display, gamers care about having the fastest possible setup from the mouse to the computer to the screen. Your Benq at 16ms is the weakest link and will be the first thing they would throw out. Nice size maybe but..nah. They care about details, accuracy, smoothness and speed. None of which the Benq offers. They go for any of the monitors listed in the link above.

Oh, and gaming monitors have progressed to FALD backlighting (so HDR compliant), great viewing angles, 125% sRGB or 90% DCI-P3 and so on, all in 4K. So quit spreading the FUD and return the ketchup.



> In contrast (no pun intended) the fastest projector i’ve seen measured is the BenQ TH671ST which clocked a blazing fast 11ms (BenQ rates it at 16ms). The 671 has higher native contrast, no motion artifacts and, depending on your screen, unlimited viewing angles. So, honestly, the projector is a better gaming display than even my high dollar LCDs assuming you can control the room.


The Benq also suffers from terrible RBE, terrible room requirements, no vertical lens shift nor a horizontal lens shift, no horizontal keystone correction and of course no 4K. It also runs louder and hotter than a MF, so no go there either. I couldn't find any reviews that achieved a time faster than Benq's overly optimistic times, but it's irrelevant now.

I do admire your incredible stubbornness trying to prove your point but the delusion really needs to stop. I feel that you haven't really experienced a true gaming system yet to learn just how wildly shortsighted your views are on this topic.


----------



## rmunawar9

Hi Guys, is there a way to find out how many hours I have consumed on my projector? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sage11x

rocklee said:


> sage11x said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I’m good posting here.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured, your projector/gaming agenda won't go well there anyway /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lag is culmitive. Shoring up latency along each stop in the chain is paramount to achieveing a smooth experience. Also, there are no fixed pixel displays that can claim 1ms of latency. You’re confusing latency with pixel response time. I own two gaming monitors that have 1ms gtg (grey to grey). But the response time has nothing to do with input lag. The input lag is still 10ms on these displays and that isn’t really accurate either as LCDs draw from top to bottom so the very top most edge is around 3ms while the bottom most edge is around 17ms. And because most gaming LCDs are TN you’re getting mediocre contrast, motion / overdrive artifacts and terrible viewing angles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope,
> 
> https://www.monitornerds.com/best-gaming-monitor-for-you-144hz-1440p-gsync-freesync-4k/
> 
> Not a single one over 10ms with most of them being 4ms or faster.
> 
> Lag is *cumulative* as I have already explained, so it doesn't matter if you try to sell 16ms as your selling point for a gaming display, gamers care about having the fastest possible setup from the mouse to the computer to the screen. Your Benq at 16ms is the weakest link and will be the first thing they would throw out. Nice size maybe but..nah. They care about details, accuracy, smoothness and speed. None of which the Benq offers. They go for any of the monitors listed in the link above.
> 
> Oh, and gaming monitors have progressed to FALD backlighting (so HDR compliant), great viewing angles, 125% sRGB or 90% DCI-P3 and so on, all in 4K. So quit spreading the FUD and return the ketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In contrast (no pun intended) the fastest projector i’ve seen measured is the BenQ TH671ST which clocked a blazing fast 11ms (BenQ rates it at 16ms). The 671 has higher native contrast, no motion artifacts and, depending on your screen, unlimited viewing angles. So, honestly, the projector is a better gaming display than even my high dollar LCDs assuming you can control the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Benq also suffers from terrible RBE, terrible room requirements, no vertical lens shift nor a horizontal lens shift, no horizontal keystone correction and of course no 4K. It also runs louder and hotter than a MF, so no go there either. I couldn't find any reviews that achieved a time faster than Benq's overly optimistic times, but it's irrelevant now.
> 
> I do admire your incredible stubbornness trying to prove your point but the delusion really needs to stop. I feel that you haven't really experienced a true gaming system yet to learn just how wildly shortsighted your views are on this topic.
Click to expand...

My only agenda is correcting misinformation. Of which your post has a lot.

You are still confusing input lag with response time. Your link lists in the column along the right side RESPONSE TIME. Response time is not input lag. Response time is the amount of time that it takes for an individual pixel to go from one position to another and back again. We use response time to measure an LCDs ability to avoid blur— not meausre it’s lag. Most manufacturers pad these numbers by measuring gtg (gray to gray) and not the more difficult black to black as those numbers are typically horrible. And since there is no industry standard for measuring response time you have to take those numbers on that google ad search site of yours with a hefty grain of salt.

I’ve been a gamer for 30+ years as a hobbyist and dabbled in tournament play. I have a collection of game consoles/accessories spanning 32 years starting with my Atari 7800 continuing all the way to my PS4 Pro. For years I posted and played with some of the best CoD players to come through this forum and my AVS handle is actually a remnant of my old Xbox live gamer tag and youtube handle. I know a little bit about gaming and gaming displays. 

So, again, 88ms is too slow to be considered an acceptable gaming display.


----------



## sage11x

wheelee said:


> *"Xiaomi Laser Projector uses innovative five-stage colour wheel technology for red light projection rates of 16-18% *. "*
> so what does a 5 color wheel comprise of then? RGBRW?




My guess is RGBCY but that’s only speculation based on what is most popular.


----------



## Radio81

sage11x said:


> So, again, 88ms is too slow to be considered an acceptable gaming display.


To add, 88ms is a made up number for input lag on this projector. It’s been reviewed and measured by one of our own members (full review posted earlier in this thread) at a minimum of 126ms and reaching near 160ms. Each time this info is posted, he demands that Chinese reviewers have measured it previously at 88ms, but provides no documented information to back it up.


----------



## sage11x

Radio81 said:


> To add, 88ms is a made up number for input lag on this projector. It’s been reviewed and measured by one of our own members (full review posted earlier in this thread) at a minimum of 126ms and reaching near 160ms. Each time this info is posted, he demands that Chinese reviewers have measured it previously at 88ms, but provides no documented information to back it up.




Ouch. Even my grandmother would notice 126ms of lag.

As for rock not providing evidence for one of his claims... I have to tread carefully here so I’ll just say that doesn’t surprise me. 

In other news, the reason I stopped in on this thread is I watched Vincent’s rather promising review of this unit over on the hdtvtest channel and figured I’d read up on impressions. To be clear: i don’t have a downer on this projector. Quite the contrary, I think UST models are nifty and I’m intrigued by the laser light engine which appears to grant this projector higher than average contrast for a DLP. But I had to speak up when I see someone claim that 88ms, let alone 126ms, is adequate for gaming. A lot of people come here to learn and get advice and it’s not fair to them. 

Thanks for educating me— I missed the measured lag somehow.


----------



## Rar9

Anybody got a good idea on making Xiaomi Laser quiter without risking overheating? 

The projector uses 3x Nictec Fans that could be replaced. 

Nidec T80T-A7 - 3100 rpm
67,8m³/h - > Flow
4,318mmH²O - > pressure 
30,5dB/A 

These are currently the possible alternative Fans that turn slower and have a comparable good air flow, but are unfortunately lacking the quite important air pressure!

Noiseblocker M8-3 - 2200 rpm
59m³/h - > Flow
1,880mmH²O - > pressure 
19,2dB/A

Noctua NF-A8 PWM - 2200 rpm
55,5m³/h - > Flow
2,37mmH²O - > pressure 
17,7dB/A


So perhaps the Noctua would work if the heatsinks get an update also by using a better thermal greese (liquid metal) ? 

Looking forward to possible solutions.


----------



## rmunawar9

Hi, Anyone knows how to find how many hours consumed on projector?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bdotdan

Rar9 said:


> Anybody got a good idea on making Xiaomi Laser quiter without risking overheating?
> 
> The projector uses 3x Nictec Fans that could be replaced.
> 
> Nidec T80T-A7 - 3100 rpm
> 67,8m³/h - > Flow
> 4,318mmH²O - > pressure
> 30,5dB/A
> 
> These are currently the possible alternative Fans that turn slower and have a comparable good air flow, but are unfortunately lacking the quite important air pressure!
> 
> Noiseblocker M8-3 - 2200 rpm
> 59m³/h - > Flow
> 1,880mmH²O - > pressure
> 19,2dB/A
> 
> Noctua NF-A8 PWM - 2200 rpm
> 55,5m³/h - > Flow
> 2,37mmH²O - > pressure
> 17,7dB/A
> 
> 
> So perhaps the Noctua would work if the heatsinks get an update also by using a better thermal greese (liquid metal) ?
> 
> Looking forward to possible solutions.


what about this one - Coolermaster. Blade Master 80 (R4-BM8S-30PK-R0), very similar specs than original one, not much quieter on the paper but each decibel counts 
us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/fan-80mm/blade-master-80.html


----------



## Rar9

Thanks tech data look promising. 

I saw that this Fan has a 4 pin cable vs 3 pin. 

Would this work?


bdotdan said:


> what about this one - Coolermaster. Blade Master 80 (R4-BM8S-30PK-R0), very similar specs than original one, not much quieter on the paper but each decibel counts
> us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/fan-80mm/blade-master-80.html


----------



## bdotdan

Rar9 said:


> Thanks tech data look promising.
> 
> I saw that this Fan has a 4 pin cable vs 3 pin.
> 
> Would this work?





> I saw that this Fan has a 4 pin


so has Noctua 
yes it should work, you just need to connect the correct 3 wires and it should run at the max speed without the 4th.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

I wish I can replace the fan in the Dell 4K UST projector. I have the Dell projector and it is so loud. I want to replace it with a Noctua fan.


----------



## rmunawar9

rmunawar9 said:


> Hi, Anyone knows how to find how many hours consumed on projector?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RoNNy379CH

Hi @ all,


a buddy of me is on holidays now and he let me his unit for 1 to 2 weeks now. 

Enough time to check the calibration capabilities with my C6HDR2000 & CL200 / Calman2018 equipment now.

I didn't have any chance to see these units live yet.


Will post some results next week.

BR, Ron


----------



## bpassman

*WEMAX ONE Pro*

Hi,

I was just at InFocomm 2018 and had a chance to see a very similar projector called the WEMAX ONE Pro that was being shown by http://www.appotronicsusa.com/ I think they provide the optics for the Xiaomi or they are related somehow. The unit I saw was black and was extremely impressive given it was on the show floor. The picture quality was great with a UST ALR screen and the speaker was solid. They also had other business focused PJs on display that looked great too.

Brad


----------



## RoNNy379CH

here my first calibration session and the custom settings:

Light mode: Movie
Picture Profile: 1
Brightness: 50
Contrast: 27
Saturation: 35
Sharpness: 50
Hue: 50
Color: Custom R 1255 / G 1024 / B 891
Contrast Enhancer: off
Color Enhancer: off

*Grayscale / Color default:*











*Grayscale / Color calibrated:*

















*Colorchecker calibrated:*










*measurement report:*
























*100% Whitepoint:*










Grayscale can calibrated perfectly, but after calibration the max. light output goes down to 17fL only far away from 5000lm.

Contrast ratio after calibration 1491:1. Black was measured with 0.01fL / 0.0381 cd/m².


Screen size 120" with gain 1.0.

To bad that a CMS is missing. Without a CMS it is not possible to correct the color luminance and coordination's of the secondary colors.


In Laser mode high with standard picture preset have 24fL and Contrast ratio of 2330:1.









BR, Ron


----------



## Rar9

bdotdan said:


> so has Noctua
> yes it should work, you just need to connect the correct 3 wires and it should run at the max speed without the 4th.


 The Noctua NF-A8 PWM were installed today. 
They spin up fine and are much quiter, but after boot is completed, the projector turns off, as it has detected fan problem from what Google has translated.

Am I really the first to try to replace the fans?

Looking forward to an easy solution.


----------



## bdotdan

> They spin up fine and are much quieter, but after boot is completed, the projector turns off, as it has detected fan problem from what Google has translated.


seems like Noctua is not strong enough and projector is overheating. From what I seen this projector has really cluttered inside so it needs that extra pressure to push hot air out. Probably need to find some more powerful but quieter fans - bit of oxymoron but we can hope :/



> Am I really the first to try to replace the fans?


I seen somewhere a hush box with large external fans and internal removed but don't remember where it was and the guy who did it hasn't post any real follow-up so not sure about the success.


----------



## Rar9

I don't think it was overheating as the case was open and the fans feel just as strong on the touch. 

The original Fans simply use more power over Noctua :

Operating current 0.19 A vs 0.8 A
Rated input2.28 W vs 0,96 W

So the difference ist huge. 

My idea was to add some resistor to be able immitate this. But my day to be able to calculate this are unfortunately long gone


----------



## aeneas01

a few questions for xiaomi owners:

1. can this be ceiling mounted?

2. the projected image size i want requires that the xiaomi is 3' away from the screen, which isn't convenient, can i move it back to 9' and then zoom? if so, am i defeating the great brightness this projector is said to have?

3. what exactly does "4k support" mean? i'm guessing it's not actually a 4k projector... so if i connect an oppo udp203 to the xiaomi and play a 4k uhd disc, what happens? will the oppo downscale it? will the projector?

thanks very much!


----------



## silver-eye

@Rar9


Wouldn't a system like the infinity aircom, help to cool down the projector?

https://www.acinfinity.com


----------



## warklantd

bpassman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just at InFocomm 2018 and had a chance to see a very similar projector called the WEMAX ONE Pro that was being shown by http://www.appotronicsusa.com/ I think they provide the optics for the Xiaomi or they are related somehow. The unit I saw was black and was extremely impressive given it was on the show floor. The picture quality was great with a UST ALR screen and the speaker was solid. They also had other business focused PJs on display that looked great too.
> 
> Brad


I very much enjoyed my Xiaomi projector while I had it. I returned it once it had two dead pixels about three weeks in. This basically looks like an exact clone in black but at a cheaper price. I'll definitely keep an eye out and hope somebody will ship to America. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sage11x

aeneas01 said:


> a few questions for xiaomi owners:
> 
> 1. can this be ceiling mounted?
> 
> 2. the projected image size i want requires that the xiaomi is 3' away from the screen, which isn't convenient, can i move it back to 9' and then zoom? if so, am i defeating the great brightness this projector is said to have?
> 
> 3. what exactly does "4k support" mean? i'm guessing it's not actually a 4k projector... so if i connect an oppo udp203 to the xiaomi and play a 4k uhd disc, what happens? will the oppo downscale it? will the projector?
> 
> thanks very much!




I can only answer 3. (It was detailed in the video review I posted earlier). The Xiaomi is not a 4K projector of any kind and it does not have any pixel shifting capabilities or ability to display an ‘enhanced’ resolution. What it does have is the ability to accept 4K/HDR content and scale that content down to display it in it’s native 1080p resolution. Which is actually pretty cool and something I hope finds it’s way into more 1080p projectors. H

Now, how well it does this— especially as it concerns converting HDR to fit it’s dynamic range— I cannot say. What I will say is if you have an Oppo 203 I would recommend you have the Oppo output in 1080p/SDR as there is a high likelihood that the Oppo has better scaling in this regard.


----------



## Dave in Green

Good explanation by @sage11x. "Compatible" is a loaded word when it comes to projector resolution. A dictionary definition of compatible includes the following: Able to exist together with something else. In the case of projectors compatible only means that a projector can accept higher resolution input than it's capable of producing. Less technically savvy consumers often incorrectly interpret that to mean that the projector can actually produce the higher resolution input. In reality compatible means that the higher resolution input and lower resolution output of the projector can exist together, not that the projector's output that we see on the screen is the same resolution as the input we feed the projector.


----------



## aeneas01

sage11x said:


> I can only answer 3. (It was detailed in the video review I posted earlier). The Xiaomi is not a 4K projector of any kind and it does not have any pixel shifting capabilities or ability to display an ‘enhanced’ resolution. What it does have is the ability to accept 4K/HDR content and scale that content down to display it in it’s native 1080p resolution. Which is actually pretty cool and something I hope finds it’s way into more 1080p projectors. H
> 
> Now, how well it does this— especially as it concerns converting HDR to fit it’s dynamic range— I cannot say. What I will say is if you have an Oppo 203 I would recommend you have the Oppo output in 1080p/SDR as there is a high likelihood that the Oppo has better scaling in this regard.


 very helpful, thanks... i have two devices that downscale 4k, the oppo and the vertex, so i don't need the capability in my projector... anyway a $1,000 for 4k downscaling capability seems rather high, you can get a nice 1080p short throw for around $1k or less, and then just add a vertex (which can to do a lot of great things in an av setup), unless i'm missing something? that said, in the amazon q&a, iirc, the manufacturer stated that altho it downsamples 4k to 1080p, it preserves hdr, in effect displaying the 1080p signal in hdr, is this true? is it even possible?


----------



## Tuxer

I've been really interested in this projector since it came out last year, however I am pretty sure I cannot place it in my living room (which is very unfortunate). Can someone who owns the projector verify this:

- Screen size is 150", 16:9, 332x187 cm (not including the frames)
- Room is only 236 cm high, so: from ceiling to screen = 11 cm, from floor to screen = 38 cm
- Obviously I'd be setting the projector on the floor, but Xiaomi Mi projector manual states 50 cm from floor to screen bottom would be required

So the projector would be sitting 12 cm too high (setting the image probably 40-50 cm too high?) and since it would be already sitting on the floor, the only way to fix it would be tilting it (raising its "behind"). But I'm doubtful whether the keystone settings could fix such a large amount of trapezoidal since it's not meant to be installed that way. Would I be correct in assuming that I simply cannot install this projector in this living room?

This, of course, applies to other ultra short throw projectors as well. Epson EH-LS100 would run into the same issue in this same room. The room is just not high enough. Oh well, 0.5-0.8:1 short throw is still good.


----------



## sage11x

aeneas01 said:


> very helpful, thanks... i have two devices that downscale 4k, the oppo and the vertex, so i don't need the capability in my projector... anyway a $1,000 for 4k downscaling capability seems rather high, you can get a nice 1080p short throw for around $1k or less, and then just add a vertex (which can to do a lot of great things in an av setup), unless i'm missing something? that said, in the amazon q&a, iirc, the manufacturer stated that altho it downsamples 4k to 1080p, it preserves hdr, in effect displaying the 1080p signal in hdr, is this true? is it even possible?






Technically, HDR can be packaged and delivered separately from 4K resolution. However, sources that do this are rare-- PS4 is one, Netflix is another. The issue, of course, is there are almost no 1080p displays that will accept HDR. This Xiaomi being one of the rare exceptions. Early on, there was talk of 1080p HDR flatscreens being a thing but with how fast 4K flatscreen pricing dropped the idea never took hold. 


In theory this could have some value in the projector world as 4K resolution is still quite expensive in projectors. The issue is HDR is easier to do on flatscreens and arguably more important for flatscreens as most flatscreens are too small to really take advantage of 4K resolution. Projectors are almost the exact opposite: 4K resolution is far more important on the screen sizes a front projector can create but most projectors have very limited capability to display HDR/WCG. 


https://www.cnet.com/news/tech-cond...bnb-oppose-separating-families-at-the-border/


----------



## aeneas01

sage11x said:


> Technically, HDR can be packaged and delivered separately from 4K resolution. However, sources that do this are rare-- PS4 is one, Netflix is another. The issue, of course, is there are almost no 1080p displays that will accept HDR. This Xiaomi being one of the rare exceptions. Early on, there was talk of 1080p HDR flatscreens being a thing but with how fast 4K flatscreen pricing dropped the idea never took hold.


accepting hdr and displaying it are two different things, no? moreover 4k is not required for hdr from what i understand... does the xiaomi display hdr? there were a couple of articles linked to (not sure if it was thread) that talked about hdr being the real pop behind 4k tvs, not the increased rez, and that some manufacturers were planning on bringing 1080p hdr sets to market.


----------



## dreamer

RoNNy379CH said:


> Grayscale can calibrated perfectly, but after calibration the max. light output goes down to 17fL only far away from 5000lm.
> 
> Contrast ratio after calibration 1491:1. Black was measured with 0.01fL / 0.0381 cd/m².
> 
> 
> Screen size 120" with gain 1.0.
> 
> To bad that a CMS is missing. Without a CMS it is not possible to correct the color luminance and coordination's of the secondary colors.
> 
> 
> In Laser mode high with standard picture preset have 24fL and Contrast ratio of 2330:1.
> 
> View attachment 2415270
> 
> 
> BR, Ron



That is awful ! A projector claims 5000 lumens but only produces 750 after calibration ? Looking at the charts it looks like the blue is so deficient that balancing the red and green down to that level accounts for most of the light losses.


----------



## RoNNy379CH

….yes the marketing gag - the pure naked laser source element can producing 5000lm only.



I did a another calibration run with Laser mode normal (the lowest power mode)


Now - black level was reduced to 0.0276 cd/m². (to bad they didn't implement a dynamic dimming mode)

w/o enhancer I got a CR of 1952:1.


Light mode: normal
Picture Profile: 1
Brightness: 50
Contrast: 50
Saturation: 45
Sharpness: 50
Hue: 45
Color: Custom R 1024 / G 845 / B 744
Contrast Enhancer: off
Color Enhancer: off


----------



## qual1ty00

RoNNy379CH said:


> ….yes the marketing gag - the pure naked laser source element can producing 5000lm only.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a another calibration run with Laser mode normal (the lowest power mode)
> 
> 
> Now - black level was reduced to 0.0276 cd/m². (to bad they didn't implement a dynamic dimming mode)
> 
> w/o enhancer I got a CR of 1952:1.
> 
> 
> Light mode: normal
> Picture Profile: 1
> Brightness: 50
> Contrast: 50
> Saturation: 45
> Sharpness: 50
> Hue: 45
> Color: Custom R 1024 / G 845 / B 744
> Contrast Enhancer: off
> Color Enhancer: off



Thanks RoNNy379CH - for your calibrated settings - they look really nice. I have a question for you and other users, is this projector noisy for you? in quiet room i can really hear it from the distance like a loud PC. On IOS app it gives me around 40 dB from 3 meters away but when projector is off the result is 31 so I am not really sure how accurate these are. I see that someone in here tried to replace the fans - anyone managed to do it and get better results?


----------



## RoNNy379CH

qual1ty00 said:


> Thanks RoNNy379CH - for your calibrated settings - they look really nice. I have a question for you and other users, is this projector noisy for you? in quiet room i can really hear it from the distance like a loud PC. On IOS app it gives me around 40 dB from 3 meters away but when projector is off the result is 31 so I am not really sure how accurate these are. I see that someone in here tried to replace the fans - anyone managed to do it and get better results?




Yes a very big con is the noise level. 
Only in the lowest laser power mode (normal mode) - the noise is acceptable - but still noticeable. 


BR, Ron


----------



## DinoTexter

RoNNy379CH said:


> Yes a very big con is the noise level.
> Only in the lowest laser power mode (normal mode) - the noise is acceptable - but still noticeable.
> 
> 
> BR, Ron


Hi... I got the projector a couple weeks back. The fan noise on my unit is VERY low... hardly noticeable.... even after 20 minutes/30 minutes run. I had someone round yesterday and showed him a test video and asked him what he thought of the fan noise... he said "I can't hear it".


----------



## DinoTexter

RoNNy379CH said:


> ….yes the marketing gag - the pure naked laser source element can producing 5000lm only.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a another calibration run with Laser mode normal (the lowest power mode)
> 
> 
> Now - black level was reduced to 0.0276 cd/m². (to bad they didn't implement a dynamic dimming mode)
> 
> w/o enhancer I got a CR of 1952:1.
> 
> 
> Light mode: normal
> Picture Profile: 1
> Brightness: 50
> Contrast: 50
> Saturation: 45
> Sharpness: 50
> Hue: 45
> Color: Custom R 1024 / G 845 / B 744
> Contrast Enhancer: off
> Color Enhancer: off


Hi... thanks for sharing these. What colour screen do you use btw? If white, do you think, given the contrast, a grey one would be best? I have read loads of threads re grey/white, and know the difference, but wondering about what best to match with this particular projector. 

I'm in England and it's a pain to get sample screen material. I have Elites ALR/CLR Starbright screen sample... but find the picture too "muddy"/dirty in truth. I wonder if it would be best with a higher lumens output/projector. 

I'm in a light controlled room so either white or grey is OK... but wondering which you have and which you think would match best. Thanks.


----------



## manny9

Sorry if this asked and answered. I am getting into projectors for the first time and thinking between Xiaomi mi laser and Xgimi H2. I like Xiaomi since this is a short throw projector but from what I read you need a special type of screen for short throw projectors. 

The projector will be in living room where i already have a TV so can't mount this permanently since TV will be primary driver and projector for weekend movie watching. Is there any screen for Xgimi laser projector which is retractable and provides sufficient tension so that the image looks nice and straight? 

I have two options for the fixing the screen 1) Fixed manual or motorised pull down screens or 2) have a empty wall where i can hang when I need it, once done watching fold and store. Is it possible? Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## kaaparaki

Has anyone got it to work with logitech harmony hub based remotes? It has a bluetooth remote which is not in the harmony database.
You could add it as firetv or nexus tv and connect via bluetooth to the hub and control it, but volume doesnt work.
I connected it as a windows PC and volume, mute, directional buttons,ok, back work. But the power button does not work.
Do anyone know how to make the power button work with harmony? Thank.


----------



## pottscb

Rar9 said:


> I don't think it was overheating as the case was open and the fans feel just as strong on the touch.
> 
> The original Fans simply use more power over Noctua :
> 
> Operating current 0.19 A vs 0.8 A
> Rated input2.28 W vs 0,96 W
> 
> So the difference ist huge.
> 
> My idea was to add some resistor to be able immitate this. But my day to be able to calculate this are unfortunately long gone


What you describe could be solved with a potentiometer, a variable resistor that works by increasing contact surface area varying resistance, hook a multimeter up to it and dial the potentiometer up/down until you get the required voltage.

Here's a bunch for under $10:
https://www.amazon.com/Variable-Res... for pj beam and see if its noticeably better


----------



## pottscb

As to the noise issue of this pj, I have a Viewsonic PX800HD UST pj (which is also loud, it intakes on right/exhausts on the left side of unit) and I'm thinking about building a 3-sided hush box, open on top and wall side, but 4-6" taller than pj with thick carpet on the inside (similar to pic below)...I'll let you know if it helps...if it doesn't I may try covering the top except for a hole for pj beam and see if its noticeably better[/url]


----------



## Radio81

pottscb said:


> As to the noise issue of this pj, I have a Viewsonic PX800HD UST pj (which is also loud, it intakes on right/exhausts on the left side of unit) and I'm thinking about building a 3-sided hush box, open on top and wall side, but 4-6" taller than pj with thick carpet on the inside (similar to pic below)...I'll let you know if it helps...if it doesn't I may try covering the top except for a hole for pj beam and see if its noticeably better[/url]


I would still build it 4-sided with multiple 120mm fans (or larger) on the right and left sides to pull air across the unit. Maybe even an additional set of exhaust fans at the rear of the unit as well. I'd consider going with foam padding over carpet. Something like this:

https://www.parts-express.com/sonic-barrier-1-acoustic-sound-damping-foam-with-psa-18-x-24--260-525

You could use the left and right sides for intake air, and the back for exhaust. (2) 120MM fans on each side, for a total of (6) fans. I've used these before, and they are awesome. The 3-speed fan controller is great for dialing in fan noise/cooling. The can be powered via usb, so there's a ton of options for getting power to them.

https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-...pID=51LxT9GFIOL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

I also think you're going to need to add a top section as you want to pull cool air across the unit. Not having a top will let the cool air escape before that happens, and will do little to minimize the fan noise without it.

Just my opinion.


----------



## DViant

A few months use later, how do you like your Xiaomi Mi Laser Projector?


----------



## oni222

I love it so much that I cannot remember the last time I turned on my LG 65C7OLED tv lol.

The best thing I did was spend 6 bucks on screen samples and it so happens that this projector works best on cheaper screens (since the more expensive ones try not to reflect light from the side/top/bottom thus making the projector less effective).

Waiting for my 135” screen to arrive and I will have my home theater room ready (sometime end of August).



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubur

oni222 said:


> I love it so much that I cannot remember the last time I turned on my LG 65C7OLED tv lol.
> 
> The best thing I did was spend 6 bucks on screen samples and it so happens that this projector works best on cheaper screens (since the more expensive ones try not to reflect light from the side/top/bottom thus making the projector less effective).
> 
> Waiting for my 135” screen to arrive and I will have my home theater room ready (sometime end of August).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity, which screen samples did you get and which one did you end up getting?
Thanks!


----------



## Cmyskill

I believe there is a newer version of this projector out now.... Xiaomi WEMAX ONE MJJGYY01FM Ultra Short Throw 7000 ANSI Lumens Laser Projector - MIRROR BLACK. I found it here: https://www.********.com/projectors/pp_009263714845.html?lkid=14777856


----------



## silver-eye

Cmyskill said:


> I believe there is a newer version of this projector out now.... Xiaomi WEMAX ONE MJJGYY01FM Ultra Short Throw 7000 ANSI Lumens Laser Projector - MIRROR BLACK. I found it here: https://www.********.com/projectors/pp_009263714845.html?lkid=14777856


from what I am reading "here and there", yep, it's their new projector.

Similar price, though.


----------



## wheelee

wemax one, looks nice but actual ANSI Lumens is only 1688 according to the specs posted in the store
pics are probably simulated








https://www.gizmochina.com/2018/06/...ns-laser-projector-for-only-1999-on-********/










gaming


----------



## NovNiko

I love my Xiaomi mi laser projector and had it for last 6 months and did not had any problems since it developed a single white pixel today. Anyone had a similar issue or am I the unlucky one . Bought it from ******** and will be very tricky to convince them if that’s the fault.....let us know if the laser projector can develop a white pixel.


----------



## NovNiko




----------



## dreamstate

Well, that sucks. Good luck trying to get them to replace it. This seems to be an issue with this unit unfortunately. I've never had a dead pixel in any of my DLP projectors since I started using them in 2003. Why do they continually throw these BS lumen numbers around? EVERYONE is quoting the lumens at 7000 LOL. The white unit was 5000! This is no where even near 2000 lumens. 7000 is BLINDINGLY bright.


----------



## rocklee

dreamstate said:


> Why do they continually throw these BS lumen numbers around? EVERYONE is quoting the lumens at 7000 LOL. The white unit was 5000! This is no where even near 2000 lumens. 7000 is BLINDINGLY bright.


See Wheelee's image, it's quoted there as 1688 lumens, which is brighter than the LG HF85JA and much better. 7000 is probably the source brightness.


----------



## gessi

Just paired a set of Bluetooth speakers with my Xiaomi laser projector but when watching any movies streamed via HMDI attached Chromecast there is an audio lag or delay of around 2 seconds when listening on the Bluetooth speakers.

Is there any way to solve this?


----------



## Yoshifriend

trying to get kodi app to work on this but it crashes before it opens because you need to give it permission to local storage but when you install it doesnt give you option to allow. Then when you go into setting/apps/ and click any app /permissions it wont let you go into it.
i there another app or way i can sort permissions on apps.


----------



## GiantCow

What brand of voltage converters are people using with this? Did some casual browsing on Amazon and it seems like most converters only support up to 200 watts but the Xiaomi projector has a peak consumption of 250W.


----------



## cr4zyw3ld3r

I used this one with success "SEYAS 500w Auto Step Up & Step Down Voltage Transformer"(from Amazon) DO NOT get the SIMRAN one!


----------



## GiantCow

cr4zyw3ld3r said:


> I used this one with success "SEYAS 500w Auto Step Up & Step Down Voltage Transformer"(from Amazon) DO NOT get the SIMRAN one!



Wow that looks like quite a hefty piece of equipment.


I guess better safe than sorry when plugging in something almost $2,000.


----------



## Marcelo Manzo

does this supports hdcp 2.2?


----------



## yesfan2

Aloha,

Does anyone know if Google Play Store or NetFlix can be installed in the Xiaomi or Wemax projectors? If yes, how to do it? I downloaded a couple different Google Play APK's and none of them works.

Thank you very much!

Eddie


----------



## cr4zyw3ld3r

GiantCow said:


> Wow that looks like quite a hefty piece of equipment.
> 
> 
> I guess better safe than sorry when plugging in something almost $2,000.


Its actually about the size of two coffee travel mugs. Not as hefty or heavy as it seems. Well worth the investment imo if you are like myself unable to plug yours straight into a 110v


----------



## cr4zyw3ld3r

yesfan2 said:


> Aloha,
> 
> Does anyone know if Google Play Store or NetFlix can be installed in the Xiaomi or Wemax projectors? If yes, how to do it? I downloaded a couple different Google Play APK's and none of them works.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Eddie


You can get those via Aptoid or by getting the apks directly. However many have reported that Google Play does not work. You need to download all the Google Play services individually to even get it to run. The latest version of PLay store does not seem supported on the android version this Pj is running. Per my short research.


----------



## bremorin

Marcelo Manzo said:


> does this supports hdcp 2.2?


yes it does. you just have to enable hdmi 2.0 in playback settings of the pj.

here’s a side-by-side comparison of hdr vs non-hdr content playing on this projector:

https://youtu.be/gt1gEYgjRv8


----------



## otoro

inquisito said:


> XY screen had 120 grid pet for around 550+ Freight . Found this to be too sparkling and not rejecting all that well. Their pet crystal was 1250 + freight. This was a much better screen but snowhite 120 I felt was slightly better and also cheaper at around 780 plus freight. You can check them out on A l i baba and they are fairly fast at answering questions. If based in US snowhite also has screens on A m a zon


I am considering XY and Snowhite at the moment. May I know why you think the Snowhite 120 is slightly better than XY's pet crystal one?

Also, did you manage to place the XY sample the right way up to compare it against the Snowhite? If yes, did you observe any differences?


----------



## elomartin

Rar9 said:


> I don't think it was overheating as the case was open and the fans feel just as strong on the touch.
> 
> The original Fans simply use more power over Noctua :
> 
> Operating current 0.19 A vs 0.8 A
> Rated input2.28 W vs 0,96 W
> 
> So the difference ist huge.
> 
> My idea was to add some resistor to be able immitate this. But my day to be able to calculate this are unfortunately long gone


 @Rar9 I did similar thing in my JVC HD1 - replaced intake fan with PC one - and it also started to shut down right after boot. In my case the projector was sensing fan speed based on the tachometric signal from yellow cable. Thing is - for some reason, it worked differently for stock fan and PC one. In PC one, the signal voltage was higher the faster fan speed was, while stock one was lowering it along with speed increase - I have no idea why they've designed it in such way :/ But I guessed that probably projector checks for threshold of the voltage - if it's ABOVE some value, then it detects that speed is too low and performs an emergency shutdown.

Soo first I tried unplugging completely the fan to check that theory - unfortunately, projector also shut itself down right after startup. But then I decided to simply cut off yellow cable - giving the projector actual load on power circuit and 0v tachometric signal, meaning it spins cussing quick = good cooling and voila c: It works just fine till today. Yes, the airflow was lower than in stock one and it's been shutting down itself after an hour or so, but that got fixed with setting it to "high attitute" mode, which gives more voltage for the fans and that makes it working just fine even in the superhot summer days. Noise is still lower than on stock and way more pleasant, probably due to no vibrations from (yes, also) Noctua, which were very apparent in stock one.

So you might try doing the same for your Xiaomi - and if it also has an ability to speed up fans manually with "high attitude" mode, then you should be safe on temperature sides during actual run, since these are anyway designed with a margin and to operate in hot environments like clubs etc.

Don't listen to folks saying that it shut downs because of overheating - they don't have a clue about this stuff, there's no way to overheat a projector >in matter of a boot time< with any airflow in place, especially if, like this Xiaomi, it has heatsinks with significant thermal capacity. It for sure shuts down for you because of invalid data from fan sensor in some way to prevent damage within couple of minutes of usage if the fans are not working at all - thermal protection might not kick in in time in such case. Or it also might have shut itself down because you tried to run it with case opened.


----------



## madtapper

Would this PJ work on a 2.40:1 screen by physically moving the unit forward and backward?


----------



## inquisito

otoro said:


> inquisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> XY screen had 120 grid pet for around 550+ Freight . Found this to be too sparkling and not rejecting all that well. Their pet crystal was 1250 + freight. This was a much better screen but snowhite 120 I felt was slightly better and also cheaper at around 780 plus freight. You can check them out on A l i baba and they are fairly fast at answering questions. If based in US snowhite also has screens on A m a zon
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering XY and Snowhite at the moment. May I know why you think the Snowhite 120 is slightly better than XY's pet crystal one?
> 
> Also, did you manage to place the XY sample the right way up to compare it against the Snowhite? If yes, did you observe any differences?
Click to expand...

Yes, had both samples side by side. The snowhite was a little darker but with better contrast and I felt the XY was suffering from more sparkles. Still very happy with the Snowhite. Think I posted a picture of it with the different samples but is a bit hard to see.


----------



## otoro

inquisito said:


> otoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inquisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> XY screen had 120 grid pet for around 550+ Freight . Found this to be too sparkling and not rejecting all that well. Their pet crystal was 1250 + freight. This was a much better screen but snowhite 120 I felt was slightly better and also cheaper at around 780 plus freight. You can check them out on A l i baba and they are fairly fast at answering questions. If based in US snowhite also has screens on A m a zon
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering XY and Snowhite at the moment. May I know why you think the Snowhite 120 is slightly better than XY's pet crystal one?
> 
> Also, did you manage to place the XY sample the right way up to compare it against the Snowhite? If yes, did you observe any differences?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, had both samples side by side. The snowhite was a little darker but with better contrast and I felt the XY was suffering from more sparkles. Still very happy with the Snowhite. Think I posted a picture of it with the different samples but is a bit hard to see.
Click to expand...

Thank you for alerting on the sparkles from the XY pet crystal screen. Would have been disappointing for me. Does the Snowhite one suffer from sparkles?


----------



## Imageek2

madtapper said:


> Would this PJ work on a 2.40:1 screen by physically moving the unit forward and backward?


It would probably work, but It might be more hassle than it is worth. I have the Viewsonic UST and the slightest adjustment left/right/back/forth is magnified tremendously on the picture. Unless you were to mount it on some kind of slide system to keep it at an exact angle you would be spending some time getting it just right again. Also if this projector is like my Viewsonic when you move it back the picture doesn't just get bigger all the way around, it gets bigger higher and upward, meaning if you go from 100" to 120" the bottom of the image is higher by probably 3" or so.


----------



## sage11x

Saw this in my sub box and thought I’d share.


----------



## silver-eye

Xiaomi Wemax Review by HDTVTest







Edit @sage11x beat me to it


----------



## rmunawar9

Hi Guys,
I have been using this project for almost 6-8 months and enjoying every time I switch on .
I have been using the projector with nVidia Shield TV 2017 but just last night I switched from nVidia Shield TV to Apple TV 4K.
Somehow it seems like the video quality is not the same for Netflix or my own collection of movies on Plex etc as it was with nVidia.
Has anyone experience this? or Can I anyone suggest some recommendations for Video settings?
As per my wife earlier projector was giving an impression as watching on OLED TV vs now just looks like a simple LED TV 
or another example she uses that earlier even with spotlights on in the room viewing experience was enjoyable but now with Apple TV it seems like we need to switch off those lights to have the same experience.
Any input would be great.


----------



## inquisito

otoro said:


> inquisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inquisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> XY screen had 120 grid pet for around 550+ Freight . Found this to be too sparkling and not rejecting all that well. Their pet crystal was 1250 + freight. This was a much better screen but snowhite 120 I felt was slightly better and also cheaper at around 780 plus freight. You can check them out on A l i baba and they are fairly fast at answering questions. If based in US snowhite also has screens on A m a zon
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering XY and Snowhite at the moment. May I know why you think the Snowhite 120 is slightly better than XY's pet crystal one?
> 
> Also, did you manage to place the XY sample the right way up to compare it against the Snowhite? If yes, did you observe any differences?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, had both samples side by side. The snowhite was a little darker but with better contrast and I felt the XY was suffering from more sparkles. Still very happy with the Snowhite. Think I posted a picture of it with the different samples but is a bit hard to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for alerting on the sparkles from the XY pet crystal screen. Would have been disappointing for me. Does the Snowhite one suffer from sparkles?
Click to expand...

Not bothered by sparkles on the Snowhite. The structure of the material is very different and makes the screen look almost black from certain angles. Excellent for the price


----------



## rmunawar9

rmunawar9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have been using this project for almost 6-8 months and enjoying every time I switch on .
> I have been using the projector with nVidia Shield TV 2017 but just last night I switched from nVidia Shield TV to Apple TV 4K.
> Somehow it seems like the video quality is not the same for Netflix or my own collection of movies on Plex etc as it was with nVidia.
> Has anyone experience this? or Can I anyone suggest some recommendations for Video settings?
> As per my wife earlier projector was giving an impression as watching on OLED TV vs now just looks like a simple LED TV
> or another example she uses that earlier even with spotlights on in the room viewing experience was enjoyable but now with Apple TV it seems like we need to switch off those lights to have the same experience.
> Any input would be great.



Anyone? Anything? There are two things I have observed:
1. Lumens output with Apple TV is lower than nVidia (I feel image is not as bright in day light or in total dark compare to nVidia)
2. Colors are also bit dull, image/video look a bit dull compare to nVidia.


----------



## SonyGuyXBR

rmunawar9 said:


> Anyone? Anything? There are two things I have observed:
> 1. Lumens output with Apple TV is lower than nVidia (I feel image is not as bright in day light or in total dark compare to nVidia)
> 2. Colors are also bit dull, image/video look a bit dull compare to nVidia.


Don't have experience with this projector. But when I bought the Apple TV then buying the Nvidia Shield. Quickly returned the Apple TV, the Shield not only looked better but had a lot more ways you could use it. Also I did notice that using the Roku Ultra 4K many things I was watching was even brighter and more vibrant than both the Apple Tv and Nvidia Shield. Might want to look into that as an option??


----------



## rmunawar9

SonyGuyXBR said:


> Don't have experience with this projector. But when I bought the Apple TV then buying the Nvidia Shield. Quickly returned the Apple TV, the Shield not only looked better but had a lot more ways you could use it. Also I did notice that using the Roku Ultra 4K many things I was watching was even brighter and more vibrant than both the Apple Tv and Nvidia Shield. Might want to look into that as an option??


Thanks for your input I was using nVidia but just switched to Apple TV 4k and still struggling to get the best output.


----------



## yesfan2

*Wemax shuts down by itself*

Have this Wemax projector for several months now, it's been working very nicely, but lately it started shutting down by itself while I was watching a movie, it happened a few times already, when I turned it back on it's alright to finish the movie. Does anyone know what the problems is? Thanks!


----------



## tuber80

Could be overheating. Verify whether fans in the projector are running and if they are, do they seem louder then normal (over course this may be hard to do). Also feel around your projector and see if it seems hot, when it shuts down.


----------



## dreamstate

So, they're selling the white English UI version at a huge national US retailer now for a reasonable price. A year ago I might have bitten but, not now. Good thing I researched this thing. Still waiting for all the downsides to resolve themselves with better quality and pricing on an UST.


----------



## klas

Anyone knows where to buy spare remote?


----------



## wheelee

klas said:


> Anyone knows where to buy spare remote?


Ali x press?
isn't there an app in which you can use your phone as a remote? Most china made pj's have this feature.


----------



## klas

Well you can use any generic android remote, but I wanted specifically Xiaomi one because it's the only one I know that can power on the projector. Doesn't seem to be available as a separate purchase anywhere. I wonder what others are doing if they loose or break theirs.


----------



## klas

Anyone has this projector? I noticed a bug with image settings. 

Go to Image > Image Mode
Select User Mode option
Make some changes that will be obvious to see like set hue to 0
Now select Standard or Movie option
Reboot
Play some video (on youtube) you will notice hue will be off (Orange will look Purple)
Go back to Image > Image Mode where you still have Standard or Movie which you selected before reboot
Toggle between some other setting
Go back and play the same view which will look normal
Reboot
Same thing again

Basically it appears no matter what you select for image setting it always defaults to User Mode after reboot eventhough the option may not be selected.


----------



## Ben Anderson

bfp169 said:


> Sorry to contradict but:
> 3) Yes, there is a option to do that and avoid the Chinese menus - e.g. booting directly into an Nvidia shield menu.


I'm really interested to boot directly into HDMI mode. I have the International Version of the projector running Android TV. Care to elaborate more on this? Is the NVIDIA shield turning on the projector via CEC and then auto-switching or do you need to root the projector to get it to work this way.

I'm able to get my projector to boot via another HDMI CEC device, but it stays on the projector's Android TV screen and doesn't switch to the HDMI input without going through the menus every time.

I'm trying to automate this for a smart home and it's really not the best. Currently using the Logitech Harmony Hub as a bluetooth keyboard to control the projector, and the only way to turn it on without a remote is via a smart socket (since it boots on power up).

Any one have any other tips?


----------



## klas

Ben Anderson said:


> I'm really interested to boot directly into HDMI mode. I have the International Version of the projector running Android TV. Care to elaborate more on this? Is the NVIDIA shield turning on the projector via CEC and then auto-switching or do you need to root the projector to get it to work this way.
> 
> I'm able to get my projector to boot via another HDMI CEC device, but it stays on the projector's Android TV screen and doesn't switch to the HDMI input without going through the menus every time.
> 
> I'm trying to automate this for a smart home and it's really not the best. Currently using the Logitech Harmony Hub as a bluetooth keyboard to control the projector, and the only way to turn it on without a remote is via a smart socket (since it boots on power up).
> 
> Any one have any other tips?


I have the same issue (mentioned in 4k Mija thread) couldn't figure out how to set it to boot by default, perhaps it's a bug.


----------



## tankalf

Hi guys, 
i'm trying to calibrate the new Xiaomi 4k model.
Is there someone here that already calibrated the previous model with HCFR and X-rite i1 display pro probe?
Because this projector doesn't have too much settings to modify.

Thank you very much


----------



## renjithvakkayil

*Projector power indicator blinks 2-3 times and switches off*

Dear Friends I have been using the Mi Laser Projector V1 since last 7-8 months and very happy with the performance and since last couple of hours I am facing an issue.When I switch on the projector the power light switches on then blinks few times and then switches off automatically and nothing happens.The laser light is not even getting powered on.Did anybody face a similar issue and if so how did you solve it ?

What could be the issue here ?


----------



## NJChris

renjithvakkayil said:


> Dear Friends I have been using the Mi Laser Projector V1 since last 7-8 months and very happy with the performance and since last couple of hours I am facing an issue.When I switch on the projector the power light switches on then blinks few times and then switches off automatically and nothing happens.The laser light is not even getting powered on.Did anybody face a similar issue and if so how did you solve it ?
> 
> What could be the issue here ?


Could that be a overheating shutdown issue? Make sure the vents are clear of dust blocking it. Not sure what else it could be. Maybe unplug it for 30 seconds to make sure there's no glitch stuck in it's memory or something (wild guess).


----------



## renjithvakkayil

NJChris said:


> Could that be a overheating shutdown issue? Make sure the vents are clear of dust blocking it. Not sure what else it could be. Maybe unplug it for 30 seconds to make sure there's no glitch stuck in it's memory or something (wild guess).


Hi thanks for the reply..I brushed the sides and there was some dust(but even after that it didn't switch on) but I didn't get any heat warning and the room is not hat hot and the day it stopped working it was used only for less than an hour and no chance of heating up. Xiaomi Global told me to contact the vendor (Alibaba/Ali express) and the vendor says there is not after sales warranty and they dont even know who should I contact to clarify the doubts.


----------



## niveknow

tankalf said:


> Hi guys,
> i'm trying to calibrate the new Xiaomi 4k model.
> Is there someone here that already calibrated the previous model with HCFR and X-rite i1 display pro probe?
> Because this projector doesn't have too much settings to modify.
> 
> Thank you very much


+1 on how to get to any special calibration menu. 

I have the internation version and see the preselect which all sucks. I also found some very specific settings, but have no idea how to get to those special menus. I think you might have to install some non-standard apk to get to the menu. I tried to install a settings APK, but I think it was for the chinese version. Anyone know how to calibrate the white 150?


----------



## klas

It's not available, it's just a placeholder, but I suppose a good sign there might be possibility it will be available.


----------



## niveknow

klas said:


> It's not available, it's just a placeholder, but I suppose a good sign there might be possibility it will be available.


Ahh. Is that the one that they posted earlier this year on a pre-release pricing? I assume from the comment it never made it out thus no one really got in the early bird pricing.


Can anyone share a link on where/how to get to PQ calibration settings on it? 

Thanks,


----------



## niveknow

niveknow said:


> Ahh. Is that the one that they posted earlier this year on a pre-release pricing? I assume from the comment it never made it out thus no one really got in the early bird pricing.
> 
> 
> Can anyone share a link on where/how to get to PQ calibration settings on it?
> 
> Thanks,


No one for calibration settings?

I played with the adjustments in the standard User Profile settings and have the PQ a bit better based on personal taste, however while it is more natural in terms of skin tones... it just doesn't pop and have the contrast. 

My settings:

Brightness 65
Contrast 93
Saturation 57
Sharpness 30
Hue 41
Color - Warm
Digital NR - OFF


The bright and contrast values seem very high, but anything lower I have very dark and muted PQ. Anyone else?


----------



## klas

niveknow said:


> No one for calibration settings?
> 
> I played with the adjustments in the standard User Profile settings and have the PQ a bit better based on personal taste, however while it is more natural in terms of skin tones... it just doesn't pop and have the contrast.
> 
> My settings:
> 
> Brightness 65
> Contrast 93
> Saturation 57
> Sharpness 30
> Hue 41
> Color - Warm
> Digital NR - OFF
> 
> 
> The bright and contrast values seem very high, but anything lower I have very dark and muted PQ. Anyone else?


I assume you have international version? There seems to be a bug with this along with switching to preset settings, I was able to configure with lower values for brightness and contrast after playing with the settings and everything been great. There is also OTA update for Chinese version but nothing for international yet.


----------



## JackB

Is this the same model that Walmart sells? If so, does it support 4k hdr down-rezed to its native 1080P? How about HDCP 2.2? Can it be isf calibrated or do they prevent a professional calibration by hiding the controls? Is there a better option that offers all the capability that I just mentioned?


----------



## niveknow

klas said:


> I assume you have international version? There seems to be a bug with this along with switching to preset settings, I was able to configure with lower values for brightness and contrast after playing with the settings and everything been great. There is also OTA update for Chinese version but nothing for international yet.


Yes this is the international version (from Walmart) and I've done all I can from an OTA update perspective to be on the latest firmware. From you comment, looks like the international version needs some kind of update however it does keep the settings just fine through a reboot. No issues with it reset to presents. I did see some PQ settings about middle of the way through this thread, but the problem is that I can't access any RGB settings...only the values that I mentioned above.


----------



## niveknow

JackB said:


> Is this the same model that Walmart sells? If so, does it support 4k hdr down-rezed to its native 1080P? How about HDCP 2.2? Can it be isf calibrated or do they prevent a professional calibration by hiding the controls? Is there a better option that offers all the capability that I just mentioned?


Yes Walmart version. Does 4k HDR down to native 1080 and HDCP2.2. 

The calibration part is the one I'm trying to nail down if you see my last few responses above.


----------



## JackB

niveknow said:


> Yes Walmart version. Does 4k HDR down to native 1080 and HDCP2.2.
> 
> The calibration part is the one I'm trying to nail down if you see my last few responses above.


Good to hear that it accepts 4k and is 2.2. I'm using a HDFury Vertex with a 1080P projector to down-rez a 4k Netflix stream and the quality of the image is certainly better than a 1080P sourced image. 

I believe I have read someplace on these various UST threads of someone who found the calibration tools available by getting into the service menu. I just don't remember which UST projector it was. Have you tried to find your way into the service menu? Maybe there are some tools in there.


----------



## niveknow

JackB said:


> Good to hear that it accepts 4k and is 2.2. I'm using a HDFury Vertex with a 1080P projector to down-rez a 4k Netflix stream and the quality of the image is certainly better than a 1080P sourced image.
> 
> I believe I have read someplace on these various UST threads of someone who found the calibration tools available by getting into the service menu. I just don't remember which UST projector it was. Have you tried to find your way into the service menu? Maybe there are some tools in there.



I'm currently assuming the international version doesn't have the special menus given the radio-silence on this owners thread. Sounds like the Chinese version may have accessible menu for it. I tried install the following tool-kit but it doesn't seem to work on my version.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-xiaomi-mi-laser-projector-tools-t3851755


----------



## Daniel Kavruk

Rar9 said:


> I don't think it was overheating as the case was open and the fans feel just as strong on the touch.
> 
> The original Fans simply use more power over Noctua :
> 
> Operating current 0.19 A vs 0.8 A
> Rated input2.28 W vs 0,96 W
> 
> So the difference ist huge.
> 
> My idea was to add some resistor to be able immitate this. But my day to be able to calculate this are unfortunately long gone



hey!have you had any luck in fixing the issues with the noctua fans?
unfortunately i also ordered 3 of the noctua ones...
according to a user in another board the noiseblocker fans do work...


----------



## Rar9

No, unfortunately i did not solve fan noise issues with my noctua + extra resistant.

The fans spin up, and once the core system boots it immediately shuts down, as rpm or drawn voltage/resistance is not matching the original fans.

Keep me updated how your replacement went


I believe it was a 120ohm resister that i tried


----------



## Daniel Kavruk

Rar9 said:


> Keep me updated how your replacement went



If you say it did not work, i will not even try it with the noctua fans. But i do have another question, although it sounds kind of silly: did you consider the different cable colours of the noctua fans. 

black=ground, yellow=12v, green=rpm speed signal?


if your answer is yes, my last hope are the noiseblocker m8-s3, since there is another guy who claims they work.


----------



## Rar9

Daniel Kavruk said:


> If you say it did not work, i will not even try it with the noctua fans. But i do have another question, although it sounds kind of silly: did you consider the different cable colours of the noctua fans.
> 
> black=ground, yellow=12v, green=rpm speed signal?
> 
> 
> if your answer is yes, my last hope are the noiseblocker m8-s3, since there is another guy who claims they work.



It's been a month since my last try... I only used Black/ Yellow / Green. Blue was not used.

Hear what noctua support recommened (Basically the calcuation for a 120 Ohm Resistor)



> Der Original-Lüfter hatte einen Verbrauch von 0,19A. Der A8 hat 0,08A. --> Bleibt ein Unterschied von 0,11A bei 12V.
> 
> R=U/I --> R= 12/0,11 --> 109,09Ohm
> In der E24-Reihe gibt es zB 120Ohm.
> Damit ergibt sich ein Verbrauch am Widerstand --> I=U/R --> I=12/120 --> 0,1A
> 
> Mit dem Verbrauch vom A8 ergibt sich ein Gesamtverbrauch von 0,18A. Da es aber mit dem Noisblocker funktioniert und der nur 0,12A hat liegen wir darüber und die Überwachung sollte den neuen Lüfter akzeptieren.
> 
> Die Gesamtleistung am Widerstand ist vielleicht noch interessant damit das ganze nicht in Flammen aufgeht.
> P=U*I --> P=12V * 0,1A --> 1,2W
> Also muss es ein Widerstand mit 120Ohm und mindestens 1,5W sein


.

As I already spend so much time with noctua fans, so I have not concidered the noiseblocker. 
I was actually hoping to get some more feedback from other users in this forum to possible reduce the Fan Noise.


----------



## Daniel Kavruk

i see, you spent quite a lot ime with this issue. interesting, that even edding the resistance could not solve the issue since it matches the specification of the original fan quite good.
i think i will send the noctua fans back and get the noiseblocker instead.


----------



## Daniel Kavruk

Rar9 said:


> It's been a month since my last try... I only used Black/ Yellow / Green. Blue was not used.
> 
> Hear what noctua support recommened (Basically the calcuation for a 120 Ohm Resistor)
> 
> As I already spend so much time with noctua fans, so I have not concidered the noiseblocker.
> I was actually hoping to get some more feedback from other users in this forum to possible reduce the Fan Noise.



sorry for double post, but somehow i am not able to write pm or edit my post above...


i have one more suggestion/question: in which brightness mode was the projector when you changed the fans.
i talked to the guy who used the noiseblocker fans and he told me to switch to highlight mode before hand since the projector seems to monitor fan speed. 

maybe the stock fans actually have different speeds in the different brightness modes and the projector controls fan speed with voltage and it is too low in non highlight mode for the noctua fans?!


----------



## Rar9

Daniel Kavruk said:


> sorry for double post, but somehow i am not able to write pm or edit my post above...
> 
> 
> i have one more suggestion/question: in which brightness mode was the projector when you changed the fans.
> i talked to the guy who used the noiseblocker fans and he told me to switch to highlight mode before hand since the projector seems to monitor fan speed.
> 
> maybe the stock fans actually have different speeds in the different brightness modes and the projector controls fan speed with voltage and it is too low in non highlight mode for the noctua fans?!


I dont know what setting it was on at the time of testing.
But I dont think its really reated to set brightness, as the Xiaomi powered off before I could see the Xiaomi menue... as if no fans where pressent eventhough they turned.


----------



## Daniel Kavruk

i think the projector reads the tacho from the fan and if it is too low shuts itself down.
i suspect that in only in highlight mode it provides 12v to the fans that they can run with 2200 rpm what the projector would recognize as sufficient.


----------



## ti9errr

Daniel Kavruk said:


> i think the projector reads the tacho from the fan and if it is too low shuts itself down.
> i suspect that in only in highlight mode it provides 12v to the fans that they can run with 2200 rpm what the projector would recognize as sufficient.


I have installed 3 fans from blacknoise.com model S3



Here are my experience:
1. They are super quiet, I like them as they keep the overall system quieter than normal. The PJ wiring is not standard, do keep that in mind when installing it.


2. They dont push enough air through the box and you will get the overheating popup and then shuts down


3. I tried different combination with 2 fans and keep original in the middle, but you still get the overheating popup. This tells me the original fans work really hard.



4. I have resorted to keep the 3 news fans internally and have the original fans external, connected to a USB (5v) port. (2 on air intake side and one on the exhaust side). This works for me and you dont hear the internal fans spin up as much. 



5. Now I have switched the external fans to 3x92mm (quiet) fans, they push more air and are quiet too. Size is perfectly align with the height of the PJ. I used 1 USB cable connected to all 3 fans, to the back of the PJ USB port, using a 5v to 12v conversion USB cable. Works great. 



Here are my maths, the original fans are from nidec. The numbers are 40CFM you get around 30db for a 80mm fan


Ideally, if someone can find a fan that produce 40CFM with


----------



## ti9errr

One last thing, the placement of the external 92mm fans is right up against the grill. I tried having gaps but it seem the best position is right up against and touching the grill.


----------



## niveknow

klas said:


> I assume you have international version? There seems to be a bug with this along with switching to preset settings, I was able to configure with lower values for brightness and contrast after playing with the settings and everything been great. There is also OTA update for Chinese version but nothing for international yet.



Now that I've given up trying the special calibration setting, does anyone know how to make this work with the Harmony remotes? Googling as a verb got me to add it as an Amazon FireTV, but can't put the thing to sleep via the Harmony. I can wake it up via CEC and my Shield, but still don't have any real controls on it.


----------



## niveknow

niveknow said:


> Now that I've given up trying the special calibration setting, does anyone know how to make this work with the Harmony remotes? Googling as a verb got me to add it as an Amazon FireTV, but can't put the thing to sleep via the Harmony. I can wake it up via CEC and my Shield, but still don't have any real controls on it.


Nevermind... I spent 3 hours last night and got it work. The trick was to delete the Fire TV that I had incorrectly added and *unplug* the Shield when I try and add the Fire TV as a new device. Apparently the Harmony was adding the Shield and not FireTV as the remote. I've managed to make sequence shortcuts to have it go through the Up-Up-Right-Right... sequence to select the HDMI input manually. Won't bored this thread with the details, but writing so others may see there is a working solution. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## niveknow

niveknow said:


> Nevermind... I spent 3 hours last night and got it work. The trick was to delete the Fire TV that I had incorrectly added and *unplug* the Shield when I try and add the Fire TV as a new device. Apparently the Harmony was adding the Shield and not FireTV as the remote. I've managed to make sequence shortcuts to have it go through the Up-Up-Right-Right... sequence to select the HDMI input manually. Won't bored this thread with the details, but writing so others may see there is a working solution.
> 
> Thanks for the response.


Someone PMed me asking on this thread so I'll post for others that may benefit. While I can do the sequence of steps to "step through" the keys to get it to switch to HDMI mode.. it won't automatically do in a single execution command since the projector takes awhile to boot up. You basically have to launch the start.. wait for the Projector to full boot up into AndroidTV...then hit your sequence shortcut key which will switch to HDMI3. Not the smoothest, but at least I'm able to use one remote. The shutdown is also not working properly because I can't turn off the projector.. but I program a shortcut and launch the Amazon FireTV 'Sleep' command. It works only 50/50 of the time. Again not perfect unless someone has a different way to do it.


----------



## luisdans

Hi everyone



I just got a dead pixel in the middle of the screen... just at 15 months so warranty just expired. I need your advice



1. Xiaomi has no extended warranty. My projector is the Chinese version, should I just set an auction on ebay and sell "as is" with the appropriate description of the issue ?
2. Can it be repaired? Where? 

3. If it can be repaired, do you think it's possible to upgrade to 4K?


Other options? 





Need to decide what to do, however I'll be upgrading to the Vava 4k. GREAT projector, but can't stand looking at one white pixel all the time... 



Word of advice: Always pay using AMEX or Mastercard to get the extended manufacturer warranty when purchasing an expensive projector.... 





Thank you


----------



## dfenser

luisdans said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a dead pixel in the middle of the screen... just at 15 months so warranty just expired. I need your advice
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Xiaomi has no extended warranty. My projector is the Chinese version, should I just set an auction on ebay and sell "as is" with the appropriate description of the issue ?
> 2. Can it be repaired? Where?
> 
> 3. If it can be repaired, do you think it's possible to upgrade to 4K?
> 
> 
> Other options?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to decide what to do, however I'll be upgrading to the Vava 4k. GREAT projector, but can't stand looking at one white pixel all the time...
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice: Always pay using AMEX or Mastercard to get the extended manufacturer warranty when purchasing an expensive projector....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


On the XDA rooting discussion it is claimed that at least one user was able to fix their dead/stuck pixel.

"One owner of the chinese version here (french) who had a dead pixel managed to fix it by increasing RGB custom settings above 1500 for some time (don't know how long). When reverting to previous values, the white pixel had disappeared. Didn't work out for another user, but it might be worth a try."


----------



## Luis Gonzalez

*Laser Projector*



pop10 said:


> Watch the following video, you don't need to root it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOCvot9gCZ4&t=188s


I am currently utilizing a Optoma 320UST and want to move to a Laser Projector. I can pick one of these Xiaomi's up for right under 1K, I bet it would look good with my Darbee, however, in your opinion would it be better to invest in the 4k version for roughly 800 more?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Luis Gonzalez said:


> I am currently utilizing a Optoma 320UST and want to move to a Laser Projector. I can pick one of these Xiaomi's up for right under 1K, I bet it would look good with my Darbee, however, in your opinion would it be better to invest in the 4k version for roughly 800 more?




It's night and day between 1080p and 4K especially with HDR. And you can push a 4K 3D signal to them as well. No contest for me, but if you're not that critical and just want a big image on a wall then maybe the old model will do.


----------



## Adman3752

I got the xiaomi mi ust laser projector as a gift from my wife for my 40th in 2018. I probably have only used it once a week or so since then. I am now experiencing a problem with the projector that no one seems to be able to help me with. When i turn it on it projects a black and white checked screen. I cant get past it to the home screen. When i press buttons on the remote it makes the clicking noises that it would when selecting items on the home screen. Nothing i do seems to work. I have tried resettin, powerinf off and back on. But nothing i do works. My prokector is now pretty much useless. Any ideas?


----------



## Adman3752




----------



## Ehsan

Hi all. I have an issue with my projector received a few days ago. This is an ultra short throw Xiaomi 150" projector with a bluetooth remote controller. The first step to set up the projector is pair the remote with the projector. There is a very simple instruction for that, put the batteries is, press a button to initiste pairing, press another two buttons together and hold until you hear a beep.
It doesn't work for me, I tried it mny times, changed the batteries, chnaged the location, turbned off the projector for quite some times and repeated the process again, none of these worked. I was suspicious that the remote may be faulty, so I tried to pair my phone with the projector, no luck. I serch for bluetooth devices on my phone and I could easily find the remote, which mean the remote is working properly. I even successfully paired the remote wuth my phone. 
So I have come to conclusion that the projector's bluetooth is not working, it is not activated. I contacted to the point of purchase (Kogan Australia), they said they are sorry and a technician will shortly contact me, but it hasn't happend so far. I also contacted Xiaomi an they said they cannot help me on this as I haven't bought it directly from them.
While I'm waiting for Kogan to hopefully comeback to me, I wonder if anybody has any advice for me, has anyone experienced the same problem? Currently my projector is pretty useless as I can dio nothing on that, not even to set it up, I'm stuck.
Cheers.


----------



## Ehsan

Hi all. I have an issue with my projector received a few days ago. This is an ultra-short throw Xiaomi 150" projector with a Bluetooth remote controller. The first step to set up the projector is pairing the remote with the projector. There is a very simple instruction for that, put the batteries is, press a button to initiate pairing, press another two buttons together and hold until you hear a beep.
It doesn't work for me, I tried it many times, changed the batteries, changed the location, turned off the projector for quite some times and repeated the process again, none of these worked. I was suspicious that the remote may be faulty, so I tried to pair my phone with the projector, no luck. I searched for Bluetooth devices on my phone and I could easily find the remote, which mean the remote is working properly. I even successfully paired the remote with my phone.
So I have come to conclusion that the projector's Bluetooth is not working, it is not activated. I contacted to the point of purchase (Kogan Australia), they said they are sorry, and a technician will shortly contact me, but it has not happened so far. I also contacted Xiaomi and they said they cannot help me on this as I have not bought it directly from them.
While I am waiting for Kogan to hopefully comeback to me, I wonder if anybody has any advice for me, has anyone experienced the same problem? Currently my projector is pretty useless as I can do nothing on that, not even to set it up, I am stuck.
Cheers.


----------

